# Attention! Big Reaper of 2020 sign up and discussion thread!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!! PLEASE read all the info here... it will answer some of your questions. but if not.. let me know! Lets make this a great reaper season!!! Let the games begin!

PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like.

Also PLEASE let your reaper know when your gift arrives,, people become concerned that their boxes got lost, which has happened in the past, So make sure you do that!!!! Also. POST PICTURES of your gifts. It is only the polite thing to do,,

So on with the dates: here is the
*Official Sign up thread for the Big Reaper!


Start of sign up: July 14, 2020
Ending date for sign up: August 17, 2020
Shipping Deadline: Sept 14, 2020

Rules: 
1. The MINIMUM value of the gift must be $20.00, please follow this, 
2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2. 
3. gift can be Halloween , Day Of The Dead, or any other "haunt" related or décor items
4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift 
5. please post in the thread that your gift arrived
6. If you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved: if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

If you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information: 
Name and address 

Likes, dislikes, themes (if any), and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,. PLEASE, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!!
Example, instead of I like witches, what do you like, potion bottles, spellbooks, brooms, etc. 

Also. do you want to ship to the USA only, Canada and USA, Canada only, Europe only or anywhere. Please let me know in your PM.

Also if anyone has any questions please PM me!*


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll start putting together a list! Ironically, the bushes outside my house have been noisy tonight. Guess the neighbors cant sleep so they all went outside to party. Looking forward to a happy distraction this year! добро пожаловать Хэллоуин🍊


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Sign me up. Now I gotta work on my list.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in. Looking forward to it. Now on to making my list.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe we'll be in so will have to work on a new list.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited. Despite that I procrastinated my list...will work on it and get signed up ASAP! Hurray!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't sign up, right now...probably not at all...due to us both being laid off due to Covid...me permanently and my husband temporarily, as we know, atm. (He was laid off until Sept., originally, but then found out they decided to close our local location and, if he stays with the company, he will have to commute to the main location. If he stays there, he doesn't even know if he will be able to keep his position/salary that he worked so hard to get to with 18 years with the company, or if he will have to take whatever position/pay they can squeeze him in at in the main location...which could be a major pay cut. He may even have to find a new job, which means losing 18 years of seniority and benefits, plus all his hard work to get where he is. It's all around bad.) 
He was approved for unemployment, but hasn't been able to actually get anything from it, yet...even though he was supposed to, already. He can't get in contact with them, either...was put on a callback list. So, we have been without income, besides me selling the occasional small craft and my husband doing odd jobs for our neighbor and his parents. Since we won't hear from his job until, maybe August and he won't have a chance to be back to work there in any way until at least September...then I can't think it possible for me to be able to sign up by end of sign ups. 
Long sob story over... regardless, I will still hang out in bethene's bushes with y'all and then watch to see what you all get. Happy Reaper Season!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in again this year. I'm off to get my list ready to send to bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty...I am so so sorry about all your job issues!! I wish I could help. Hugs sweetie!!


We have 3 signed up!🦇🦇🦇


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't sign up, right now...probably not at all...due to us both being laid off due to Covid...me permanently and my husband temporarily, as we know, atm. (He was laid off until Sept., originally, but then found out they decided to close our local location and, if he stays with the company, he will have to commute to the main location. If he stays there, he doesn't even know if he will be able to keep his position/salary that he worked so hard to get to with 18 years with the company, or if he will have to take whatever position/pay they can squeeze him in at in the main location...which could be a major pay cut. He may even have to find a new job, which means losing 18 years of seniority and benefits, plus all his hard work to get where he is. It's all around bad.)
> He was approved for unemployment, but hasn't been able to actually get anything from it, yet...even though he was supposed to, already. He can't get in contact with them, either...was put on a callback list. So, we have been without income, besides me selling the occasional small craft and my husband doing odd jobs for our neighbor and his parents. Since we won't hear from his job until, maybe August and he won't have a chance to be back to work there in any way until at least September...then I can't think it possible for me to be able to sign up by end of sign ups.
> Long sob story over... regardless, I will still hang out in bethene's bushes with y'all and then watch to see what you all get. Happy Reaper Season!!


That's a lot to be going through! So sorry you both are in that situation and that you won't be able to join in the reaper but so glad you are going to at least play with us in the shrubberies!! Sending you good thoughts that things turn around soon! Do you have a shop for your crafts? Would love to check it out---if it works for my victim's likes it would be a good way to both support a fellow haunter and get you involved in the reaper, even if not in a direct way!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo I am in. I will post my list later tonight. It’s easier to do it from my laptop than my iPad. Sooooo excited.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I am in! I just sent Bethene a message and posted my likes/dislikes!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry WitchyKitty. Glad you have a place here for you to be able to vent some and find support. My hubby is with that American Airplane manufacturer that's been in the news a LOT this past year. He still has a job but working from home since MARCH, they keep pushing back when they want workers back in the office. With the flying industry the way it's going now I worry he'll be asked to retire early, he's been with them since 1980. Frog, my Halloween partner is an auto mechanic. Until 2 weeks ago his shop was only open 2 days a week... they are now up to 3 days. The shop owner is starting to have trouble finding the money for rent. At least 3 other shops near his have had to close permanently. It's a sad state of affairs. Good thoughts, hopes for the future to be brighter and that it all works out.



WitchyKitty said:


> I can't sign up, right now...probably not at all...due to us both being laid off due to Covid...me permanently and my husband temporarily, as we know, atm. (He was laid off until Sept., originally, but then found out they decided to close our local location and, if he stays with the company, he will have to commute to the main location. If he stays there, he doesn't even know if he will be able to keep his position/salary that he worked so hard to get to with 18 years with the company, or if he will have to take whatever position/pay they can squeeze him in at in the main location...which could be a major pay cut. He may even have to find a new job, which means losing 18 years of seniority and benefits, plus all his hard work to get where he is. It's all around bad.)
> He was approved for unemployment, but hasn't been able to actually get anything from it, yet...even though he was supposed to, already. He can't get in contact with them, either...was put on a callback list. So, we have been without income, besides me selling the occasional small craft and my husband doing odd jobs for our neighbor and his parents. Since we won't hear from his job until, maybe August and he won't have a chance to be back to work there in any way until at least September...then I can't think it possible for me to be able to sign up by end of sign ups.
> Long sob story over... regardless, I will still hang out in bethene's bushes with y'all and then watch to see what you all get. Happy Reaper Season!!


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I have prepared for this the last 2 weeks! Totally in!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene, thank you for the hugs. {{hugs}} back!

Witchful Thinking, sadly, I don't have any kind of online shop. I usually just randomly make stuff when I'm feeling up to it and post it up on my FB page for friends and family to see if they want anything. (Right now, I have been sewing little stuffed fabric pumpkins. We bought a sewing machine and Cricut, this year...before the poop hit the fan, that is...and I have been learning to make fun items with those, as of late, but also make lots of other random crafts such as all the types of things y'all have seen me make for Victims over the years. We make larger things, too, but a bit too large or pricey for a SR, lol. Someday, it would be nice to have a shop. Right now, with so many people home and out of work, the crafting market is a bit too saturated to really make it worthwhile to open an online shop.) Thank you for the good thoughts!

Lol, if I had a Victim that lived, like, a few blocks away who liked the sewing machine and Cricut items that I have been playing around with and currently have the supplies for, like stuffed pumpkins, pot holders, fabric coasters, fabric bookmarks, vinyl personalized glassware, vinyl decals, paper crafts, face masks...LOL! That would be about the only way I could join, right now.

Stinkerbell n Frog, the "like" is for your mentioning you were sorry for my situation, sending good thoughts and glad I had a place like this to vent to (I am glad, too)...I "dislike" that your husband and Frog are having job issues, too, and about all the closings.

Who knows? Maybe some amazing, better paying, local job will suddenly pop up for my husband before the end of signups? Miracles happen...

So, since it's the last decent day of our short lived non-desert temp stretch (I don't live too far from our dear bethene, so I'm sure she probably has similar weather, if not a half day/day's difference), I shall stay up a bit later to get the Halloween string lights hung in bethene's bushes and around the bar...once the bar is set up. As stated, before, I can't supply the pillows and blankets like usual as, due to the dang virus, everyone should bring their own. I suggest the more colorful and festive, the better, to make it more fun in the bushes!!
Has anyone been working on getting the bar area set up? Ohhhh Aaaauditorrrrrr!!! Where are youuuuuuu????

Also...before "Certain Reapers" show up...you know who you are...might I suggest maybe EMPTYING the POOL and shutting off all connections to hoses/water lines near the gathering areas/bushes??? {{WitchyKitty gets her raincoat, umbrella and backup SuperSoaker ready, just in case...}}

*Oh, and I mentioned in the previous thread that I'd post this, again, here...started making gerbil masks in case they want them. We don't think gerbils need them, but they are here in case they feel they do, or, like was said, they want to wear them in solidarity with any others wearing them.*


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hurray!! The party is starting! Thank you for putting up the lights, and I know I said it before but that's gerbil masks are the best!! {{Placing my blanket and pillows a safe distance from the pool...and wandering behind the bar..}} I will mix up the first batch until the usual suspects arrive. What shall we have.....Quarantinis maybe?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

"Quarantinis'! Hahahaha!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm in! Woop woop... bring on the victims, I could do with something fun to focus on!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 7 officially signed up!!!

Bushes are looking so good. Witchykitty!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchykitty i am sorry to here the sad news. This year has been so bad for many. know that I will be sending positive energy in the hopes it helps.

The reap won’t seem the same without you. With that said I am interested in your pumpkins. Do you have pics you can pm me and let me know costs for things plus shipping. I love hand crafted pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Witchykitty i am sorry to here the sad news. This year has been so bad for many. know that I will be sending positive energy in the hopes it helps.
> 
> The reap won’t seem the same without you. With that said I am interested in your pumpkins. Do you have pics you can pm me and let me know costs for things plus shipping. I love hand crafted pumpkins.


Thank you for the positive energy.
PM sent.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

WitchKitty, I'm so sorry that this has been a rough time for you. If you do at any point decide to sell any of your handmade crafts, I would love to buy.. I love pumpkins too. I know I live a long way away, but would be happy to pay extra needed for postage and shipping.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words, lucidhalloween. PM sent.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

This will be my first time doing a reaper exchange, I have done the card exchange for several years now. I am a little nervous but excited to join you guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> This will be my first time doing a reaper exchange, I have done the card exchange for several years now. I am a little nervous but excited to join you guys!


You will love it, nicolita3! Make sure to pop into the thread often, especially in the evenings, and join the fun. Once more people get signed up, later during sign ups, this thread can get hilarious! Lots of mischief happens in bethene's bushes!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> This will be my first time doing a reaper exchange, I have done the card exchange for several years now. I am a little nervous but excited to join you guys!


if you have questions don’t be afraid to ask. Once you do your first exchange it becomes addictive


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be in, just really need to redo list to help Reaper out


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I wasn't able to participate last year, but I'm so down this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know it's only the start of sign ups...but it sure is quiet in the bushes! Even the Ninja Gerbils haven't show up, yet, and bethene's cats aren't bothering to patrol, yet. Where is everyone? 

Helloooooooooooo???

Nothing but crickets. 

I wonder how this year's SR will go, due to so many who were or are out of work, like us. It might very well be a smaller Reaper, this time. You can still hop in and chat, like I have been! Just join in the fun of the waiting in bethene's bushes, even if you aren't sure if you can join or not. 

"Alllllll byyyyyy my se-e-elf...don't wanna be, allll byyy myyyyy seeeeeelf...anymooooooooore!!!!"


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I just found out that I will be able to join! I’m thrilled! 🖤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 13 official victims!!!

Hmm.the cats keep swiveling their heads to the front of the house. Must be listening to Witchykitty sing!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 13 official victims!!!
> 
> Hmm.the cats keep swiveling their heads to the front of the house. Must be listening to Witchykitty sing!!


Hahaha!! Well, at least I am keeping them occupied! I'll just keep on singing for the kitties!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know it's only the start of sign ups...but it sure is quiet in the bushes! Even the Ninja Gerbils haven't show up, yet, and bethene's cats aren't bothering to patrol, yet. Where is everyone?
> 
> Helloooooooooooo???
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry I didn’t notice you in the bushes last night WitchyKitty! I had to be quick before I lost my internet connection and was trying to get signed up for SR.

I’m sorry about your families job difficulties. This is certainly a trying time we live in. Hang in there! Hugs!

Oh, those gerbil masks are adorable!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m so sorry I didn’t notice you in the bushes last night WitchyKitty! I had to be quick before I lost my internet connection and was trying to get signed up for SR.
> 
> I’m sorry about your families job difficulties. This is certainly a trying time we live in. Hang in there! Hugs!
> 
> Oh, those gerbil masks are adorable!


It's okay...I just relaxed in the bushes under the string lights and watched the stars...after I was done singing to bethene's cats, anyway.
Thank you for the well wishes, hugs and gerbil mask compliment, lol. Hugs, back!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

is it too early for Apple Pie Bourbon Shots?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> is it too early for Apple Pie Bourbon Shots?


Oh, bourbon...I make mine with Everclear. I wonder how bourbon would taste? I'm sure no one will think it too early!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I signed up, haven't participated since 2012 or 13 I think. We're not having a party for the first time in 12 years so I feel like I'm going to have some extra time and need something fun to focus on.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, bourbon...I make mine with Everclear. I wonder how bourbon would taste? I'm sure no one will think it too early!


Whoa, yeah I want to be able to see the list if the gerbils should get it so will stay away from the everclear lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Count me in!

It’s been a heckuva first half of the year for all of us so we need some fun for the second half right? Right!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Whoa, yeah I want to be able to see the list if the gerbils should get it so will stay away from the everclear lol


Hahaha!! Yeah, my Apple Pie Shots taste so good, you hardly notice the Everclear...which can be dangerous as it goes down so well, lol. I am able to make them weaker or stronger, though. I sometimes make them a smidge weaker than called for in the recipe. It depends on who/what I'm making it for, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Count me in!
> 
> It’s been a heckuva first half of the year for all of us so we need some fun for the second half right? Right!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha!! Yeah, my Apple Pie Shots taste so good, you hardly notice the Everclear...which can be dangerous as it goes down so well, lol. I am able to make them weaker or stronger, though. I sometimes make them a smidge weaker than called for in the recipe. It depends on who/what I'm making it for, lol.


I tend to gravitate to bourbon as is. This is the recipe I use


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I tend to gravitate to bourbon as is. This is the recipe I use


Oh, that's a very different recipe. I saved it...might try it sometime! 
My recipe isn't straight alcohol...it's a mixture of parts Everclear, parts fresh apple cider (preferably right from the orchard), then sugar, cinnamon sticks, sometimes apple slices, ect...bring everything to a boil in huge pot, except the alcohol, then slow simmer for awhile (house will smell amazing), cool, add alcohol and bottle. You can drink it straight, or some like to get fancy and add whipped cream and cinnamon on top of the shot. Us? We all just pour it in a glass and drink it...forget shots, lol! It tastes like apple pie dessert...but can hit you hard because of it. It's so yummy! I can't really drink it, anymore...can't drink with meds...but I love to make it and have a little taste here and there. I think I have posted pics and the recipe in one of the SR threads in the past...I know I talk about it most years.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Been reading the likes/dislikes lists and feeling that familiar feeling of excitement and nervousness! Need to get mine revised so I can get officially signed up! Thanks for keeping the party going Witchy Kitty and BR1MSTON3! Never had those tasty drinks but I noted the recipe!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can write down the actual recipe for mine, later, if I remember. You need certain amounts of things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yummm. Apple pie shots....damn...gotta make my weaker Witchykitty...my RA meds and all....but one won't hurt...right???😋


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yummm. Apple pie shots....damn...gotta make my weaker Witchykitty...my RA meds and all....but one won't hurt...right???😋


I can make a weaker batch for both of us as, like I said, meds here, too.
(Heck, it's delicious even without the alcohol just as a spiced fresh cider!) I usually leave some out without alcohol for myself before adding the alcohol to the rest. The only bad thing, is you have to drink the regular spiced cider faster, as it doesn't have the alcohol in it to preserve it and give it shelf life if you wish to keep some for months and months to drink throughout the Fall and Winter.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can make a weaker batch for both of us as, like I said, meds here, too.
> (Heck, it's delicious even without the alcohol just as a spiced fresh cider!) I usually leave some out without alcohol for myself before adding the alcohol to the rest. The only bad thing, is you have to drink the regular spiced cider faster, as it doesn't have the alcohol in it to preserve it and give it shelf life if you wish to keep some for months and months to drink throughout the Fall and Winter.


We have a similar recipe for the hot cider uses 1 gallon of cider, 1.5 cups of fireball whiskey, 1 cup of caramel and 3 cinnamon stick in a crockpot on low so you warm with the fireball whiskey in it. I love regular spiced cider too so we can certainly make a family friendly bunch


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in but I'm up to my waist in cucumbers & squash so I'm canning more pickles than anyone will ever need. I'll send my info later tonite!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Drink up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

in case you need a little more Halloween looking drink hehe


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 732651
> 
> Drink up


Thats beautiful! I would need it virgin though, as I do not drink alcohol lol...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, for any who wanted it, here is our recipe for Apple Pie Shots:

~2 Gallons real Apple Cider (If you can get it straight from a farm/orchard, that's the best.) (Unsweetened, of course...not Apple Juice or such.)
~3 1/2 C Sugar
~5-6 Cinnamon Sticks, depending on size of sticks.
~750ml Bottle of Everclear (Name brand, don't get off brand! Trust me...yuck!)

*Mix Cider, Sugar and Cinnamon Sticks in a very large pot (You don't want a boil over, which can happen quickly if you aren't watching...it's a sticky disastrous mess! Make sure that pot is deep! Or, split the recipe and do two large pots if you don't have a huge pot.)
*Bring just to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for one hour. (Your house will smell like Fall heaven!)
*Let cool to room temp, remove Cinnamon Sticks, then mix in the Everclear. (Adding the alcohol while the spiced cider is still hot can burn off some of the actual alcohol.) 
*Bottle and refrigerate. (I usually just pour it right back into the cider jugs that I rinsed out, first. Some of the Cider evaporates during the boil/simmer process, so it still fits back in the jugs once you add the alcohol...if it doesn't fit, bottle in whatever you'd like. Some use mason jars, ect.) If you aren't using it for a party and using it all up at once, the alcohol content will keep your bottled Apple Pie Shots good in the fridge for many months to come...Just shake it once in awhile so stuff doesn't settle.

TIPS: 
Some people like to leave the cinnamon sticks in the bottles/jugs...it gives it a little extra cinnamon flavor for when ready to serve. I wouldn't suggest leaving them in there if keeping for months, though.
If the cider you buy isn't fresh from the orchard or doesn't have a really good, strong apple flavor, you can drop several peeled apple slices into the pot while simmering. This will amp up the apple flavor. Just strain the Cider when bottling to get out the apple pieces and bits.
If you don't or can't drink alcohol, like me, you can just leave out the Everclear and have a beautiful tasting Sweet Cinnamon Spiced Cider, nice and hot! If you want both, do like I said earlier and just leave out a little Sweet Spiced Cider for yourself and others who don't drink before adding the alcohol. Adjust the alcohol you add, accordingly, for whatever is leftover. 
You can add 1/2 or 2/3rds the bottle of Everclear to make it a little less potent, if you'd like.
The amount of sugar may seem like a lot...but that's what makes it taste more like a sweet apple pie than just regular cinnamon apple cider...hence the name.

Enjoy!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> ~750ml Bottle of Everclear (Name brand, don't get off brand! Trust me...yuck!)
> 
> 
> *Let cool to room temp, remove Cinnamon Sticks, then mix in the Everclear. (Adding the alcohol while the spiced cider is still hot can burn off some of the actual alcohol.)


OMG there is an off brand of that stuff?!

And that would knock it down to say.... 188 proof? 😄


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OMG there is an off brand of that stuff?!
> 
> And that would knock it down to say.... 188 proof? 😄


Lol!!
It was just some other brand of grain alcohol like Everclear. I went to Hyvee liquor dept. and couldn't find the Everclear, so, when I asked the guy working there and told him what I was making, he insisted I try this "other" brand that cost a little less...as Everclear is kind of expensive...and that it tasted just as good, if not better. When I opened the bottle, at home, the smell almost knocked me out. I thought maybe it was just stronger or something. I had already made the cider and was ready to bottle, and didn't have time or money to go get actual Everclear, so I used it...but only half the bottle. It still made my expensive freakin' Apple Pie Shots taste like I poured straight Rubbing Alcohol in it! I couldn't even stand the smell of it, let along drink it, even with all the strong cider, sugar and cinnamon. Never again will I use anything but actual Everclear...just spend the extra few bucks! I don't know what that guy at the store was thinking...The rest of the bottle sat untouched in the cabinet for years until I finally just dumped it...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 15!☺☺☺


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am with Witchy Kitty and Bethene about the meds. But, gott have one of Saki’s magical tequila specialties! Off to work on a list.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I’d love a shot or two Witchykitty. I brought pulled pork sandwiches. Everyone help yourself. I’ll plop down over here ( oh gerbils I brought you snacks too)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Setting up Apple Pie shot glasses, now. The ones on the right are alcoholic, ones on the left are simply sweet spiced cider!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

When do we usually get our victim? Is it right after the sign up is closed? I'm just curious and getting a little excited.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, my info is sent & posted in the other thread.

Also I'm pretty sure "off brand Everclear" is really called "90% Isopropyl alcohol" & would probably make great hand sanitizer!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

RCIAG I’ll take a real if your veggies! Oh how I wish I had some to can!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted my list but forgot to copy it to send to bethene so will do that this evening on my laptop where it is easier.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> When do we usually get our victim? Is it right after the sign up is closed? I'm just curious and getting a little excited.


Yes, once sign ups are over, bethene matches everyone up and PMs you your victim, their info and their list. Then, you have until the shipping deadline to buy, make, thrift, ect. gifts that match your victim's likes and needs at a value of at least $20. (If you are good at bargain shopping or making stuff, you can fill up a box that looks like you spent way more than 20ish, lol.) Your victim should have their list posted over on the Likes and Dislikes Thread, too, in which they may have changed or added things, so be sure to check for that list, too! Remember, shipping cost is not included in your $20 minimum, so be sure to account for your shipping costs. Box size and weight, plus distance will make your cost go up. Once you ship, let bethene know and PM her the tracking info. Then, you just sit back and wait for your victim to post the goodies you sent them, and wait for your own box of goodies to arrive and for you to post, too! (There will be another thread for posting pics!)

Any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, once sign ups are over, bethene matches everyone up and PMs you your victim, their info and their list. Then, you have until the shipping deadline to buy, make, thrift, ect. gifts that match your victim's likes and needs at a value of at least $20. (If you are good at bargain shopping or making stuff, you can fill up a box that looks like you spent way more than 20ish, lol.) Your victim should have their list posted over on the Likes and Dislikes Thread, too, in which they may have changed or added things, so be sure to check for that list, too! Remember, shipping cost is not included in your $20 minimum, so be sure to account for your shipping costs. Box size and weight, plus distance will make your cost go up. Once you ship, let bethene know and PM her the tracking info. Then, you just sit back and wait for your victim to post the goodies you sent them, and wait for your own box of goodies to arrive and for you to post, too! (There will be another thread for posting pics!)
> 
> Any other questions, feel free to ask!


Thank you for explaining 🎃!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Also I'm pretty sure "off brand Everclear" is really called "90% Isopropyl alcohol" & would probably make great hand sanitizer!!


I am pretty sure Name Brand Everclear is pretty much the same thing lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Thank you for explaining 🎃!


No problem, darlin'! Anytime! If you have any other questions, now, or once you get your Victim, you can ask away! We are all here to help our new Reapers! (If you have a question about your Victim, gift idea help, ect., once you get your Victim, you can always PM me, or bethene if it's a specific question that she can secretly ask your Victim for you. Sometimes you may have a Victim ask for, say, clothing, or something, but they never said what size they wore...you can PM bethene to ask your Victim for you. that's just one example. She is always so helpful and such a good Reaper Queen!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK, my info is sent & posted in the other thread.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure "off brand Everclear" is really called "90% Isopropyl alcohol" & would probably make great hand sanitizer!!





BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am pretty sure Name Brand Everclear is pretty much the same thing lol!


Hahahaha!!! 

I'm telling you, you can barely taste it in the drink if it's made right! (It's not my recipe, I didn't choose it...but that's how they are supposed to be made!) The "off" brand definitely tastes more like Isopropyl Alcohol, lol. I haven't taken a straight taste of Everclear, though, so it may very well taste like rubbing alcohol, as well, without the other ing. to mask it, lol. I never WOULD try to taste that stuff straight. I'd probably end up in the hospital, lol.

...I have to say, it would be much cheaper to just buy a couple bottles of isopropyl rubbing alcohol...LOL!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am in for this year! So excited! Plus it will be great to have something to distract me from Covid. I’ll fix up my list and get it to Bethene ASAP. So excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty...you ate my reaper princess!!! My right hand gal Friday!!!- Thank you for helping out as much as you do!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Witchykitty...you ate my reaper princess!!! My right hand gal Friday!!!- Thank you for helping out as much as you do!!


Naw, I didn't eat her...I couldn't have. I'm a vegetarian...unless your new Reaper Princess was a carrot or something? 😂😉🥕


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Lol, I kid, I kid...thank you, bethene. I try to help as much as I can from my end.)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> bethene, thank you for the hugs. {{hugs}} back!
> 
> Witchful Thinking, sadly, I don't have any kind of online shop. I usually just randomly make stuff when I'm feeling up to it and post it up on my FB page for friends and family to see if they want anything. (Right now, I have been sewing little stuffed fabric pumpkins. We bought a sewing machine and Cricut, this year...before the poop hit the fan, that is...and I have been learning to make fun items with those, as of late, but also make lots of other random crafts such as all the types of things y'all have seen me make for Victims over the years. We make larger things, too, but a bit too large or pricey for a SR, lol. Someday, it would be nice to have a shop. Right now, with so many people home and out of work, the crafting market is a bit too saturated to really make it worthwhile to open an online shop.) Thank you for the good thoughts!
> 
> ...


"Certain Reapers?" I'll let my HF hubby know your excited to see him!. Sorry for all the stress everyone is going through, I hope this thread is a happy distraction. I LOVE the gerbil masks!! Well done! I'll make sure Red Leader wears one.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

*Привет друзья!!! * it was the best of times, it was the worst of times, we had everything before us, and now it's all closed because of Covid. It's so good to see familiar names again, & some new people! I'm ready for a party at a normal social distance of 6ft in the bushes. ( introverts keep their distance naturally) The drinks look amazing, & maybe Witchy Kitty has some veggie snacks. My coworker took a second job at the store At Home, and has graciously offered her employee discount when I stop in, if only I would stop harassing her for it. (And keys to the building so I can shop undisturbed at night) So...future victim....I cant wait to see your list! I hope between DIY & an insider's sale alert & discount, I can make some nightmares come true! Future Reaper....thanks in advance! I think I'm easy to shop for, and I hope you enjoy playing & join the banter. It's the best part after all the anticipation. Happy Halloween!🎃👻🧙‍♀️🧛‍♀️


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh there you are Lady Arsenic we were missing you!! Glad you are on the scene, mayhem is sure to ensue! (The best kind of course). Love seeing the new names and familiar faces getting signed up! Witchy Kitty...you are such a great Reaper Coach! Getting so excited!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> *Привет друзья!!! * it was the best of times, it was the worst of times, we had everything before us, and now it's all closed because of Covid. It's so good to see familiar names again, & some new people! I'm ready for a party at a normal social distance of 6ft in the bushes. ( introverts keep their distance naturally) The drinks look amazing, & maybe Witchy Kitty has some veggie snacks. My coworker took a second job at the store At Home, and has graciously offered her employee discount when I stop in, if only I would stop harassing her for it. (And keys to the building so I can shop undisturbed at night) So...future victim....I cant wait to see your list! I hope between DIY & an insider's sale alert & discount, I can make some nightmares come true! Future Reaper....thanks in advance! I think I'm easy to shop for, and I hope you enjoy playing & join the banter. It's the best part after all the anticipation. Happy Halloween!🎃👻🧙‍♀️🧛‍♀️


Now I wish I was joining so you could be my reaper and get me some of that sweet, sweet discount At Home swag!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ahhhh there you are Lady Arsenic we were missing you!! Glad you are on the scene, mayhem is sure to ensue! (The best kind of course). Love seeing the new names and familiar faces getting signed up! Witchy Kitty...you are such a great Reaper Coach! Getting so excited!!!!


Why, thank you! 🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking & WitchyKitty, HELLOOOO! There's that banter & familiarity I missed. Hope the others will be along soon too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it looks like the pool hasn't been drained, yet...so, in preparation for certain persons who prefer some of us end up in said pool, I have pulled these out of bethene's storage from a previous year...
(Bonus, the Gerbils like to party in them too, as they must feel a bit at home in them...)


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Heya! I am new-ish to this forum, is there an FAQ about this activity? Is it more or less just a gift exchange, or what? Sounds like fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nebulosus said:


> Heya! I am new-ish to this forum, is there an FAQ about this activity? Is it more or less just a gift exchange, or what? Sounds like fun!


Go to the front page... very first post has the rules. Also, I just gave more info to another newbie just several posts back...post number 64 and 67, so read those, too! After reading those, if you have more questions, ask away! It's basically a Halloween Secret Santa thing!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!!!
> 
> I'm telling you, you can barely taste it in the drink if it's made right! (It's not my recipe, I didn't choose it...but that's how they are supposed to be made!) The "off" brand definitely tastes more like Isopropyl Alcohol, lol. I haven't taken a straight taste of Everclear, though, so it may very well taste like rubbing alcohol, as well, without the other ing. to mask it, lol. I never WOULD try to taste that stuff straight. I'd probably end up in the hospital, lol.
> 
> ...I have to say, it would be much cheaper to just buy a couple bottles of isopropyl rubbing alcohol...LOL!


Trust me, I spent 20 years in the military, I know plenty what Everclear taste like! (and straight it compares to maybe a jet fuel ) I can understand that you want a clear alcohol to allow the apples come out more, I just like the flavor that whiskey adds.

Lady Arsenic good to see you! *здоровье!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nebulosus said:


> Heya! I am new-ish to this forum, is there an FAQ about this activity? Is it more or less just a gift exchange, or what? Sounds like fun!


Witchy Kitty gave you some great tips and do not be afraid to ask more, you have plenty of friendly faces around here!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Trust me, I spent 20 years in the military, I know plenty what Everclear taste like! (and straight it compares to maybe a jet fuel ) I can understand that you want a clear alcohol to allow the apples come out more, I just like the flavor that whiskey adds.
> 
> Lady Arsenic good to see you! *здоровье!*


I definitely won't be drinking it straight, then, lol. Not really in the mood for jet fuel...I'm more of a vodka kind of girl. I could probably make the recipe with vodka instead of everclear...
I think, due to the pure strength of the everclear, that some around here call it Apple Pie Moonshine, too...but that could be a diff recipe. I'd have to look.
Whiskey or Bourbon? I thought the other recipe was bourbon? Is there a whiskey one, too?
I know local bars make a quick version...not simmered...just shots of vodka, apple juice, whipped cream and cinnamon on top. Something like that.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhh I thought I smelled apples, cinnamon, and whisky...or was that hand sanitizer? 

Sorry i am late to the party, but I brought guacamole and chips in individual cups for everyone. Excited that my favorite time of year is here at last. Count me in and let the party begin. 

WitchKitty sorry you might not be able to join in the reaper part but glad you are around for the fun and so happy you make face masks for those pesky ninja's! Is it too soon to start chanting? 👻


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nebulosus, look at some of the past Reapers for ideas, too. One thing to keep in mind is size of package and weight. Shipping can be a killer if you don't keep it in mind.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woot! I'm in! 
I'll be back later on tonight to catch up on this thread & to post my likes & dislikes.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Ahhh I thought I smelled apples, cinnamon, and whisky...or was that hand sanitizer?
> 
> Sorry i am late to the party, but I brought guacamole and chips in individual cups for everyone. Excited that my favorite time of year is here at last. Count me in and let the party begin.


I haven't come across any whiskey scented hand sanitizer, only tequila scented (no joke!!!) 
If you're late to the party, than so am I! I'll just follow you in and steal the guac & chips right out of your hands!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Ahhh I thought I smelled apples, cinnamon, and whisky...or was that hand sanitizer?
> 
> Sorry i am late to the party, but I brought guacamole and chips in individual cups for everyone. Excited that my favorite time of year is here at last. Count me in and let the party begin.
> 
> WitchKitty sorry you might not be able to join in the reaper part but glad you are around for the fun and so happy you make face masks for those pesky ninja's! Is it too soon to start chanting? 👻


Hahahaha!! I promise my Apple Pie Shots don't smell or taste like hand sanitizer...as long as I don't use that off brand stuff, hahahaha!!! Come on, I bring them every year!!

OMG. Guac and chips. I LOVE guac and chips. If anyone doesn't want their individual guac and chips cup...you know where to find me. Listen for the yummms and crunching sounds coming from the bushes! Mmmmm...

Thanks. It's hard to not be joining. It's taking all my willpower to not try to join, anyway, lol. Some lovely, kind forum members have purchased some of my homemade sewn items, and I could use that small bit of money for the reaper...but I should really hang on to it in case we need it. I have to say, so many of you have been so kind, thoughtful and caring about our (my husband and I) situation, both here in the thread and in PM's...it means so, so much. This is such a wonderful group of people...it can't be said enough. Big hugs to you all! Now, here, have a shot of Cinnamon Apple Hand Sanitizer...I mean, Apple Pie Shots... 🎃 😂🍎🥧🥃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Miracles could still happen. Ya' never know.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!! I promise my Apple Pie Shots don't smell or taste like hand sanitizer...as long as I don't use that off brand stuff, hahahaha!!! Come on, I bring them every year!!
> 
> OMG. Guac and chips. I LOVE guac and chips. If anyone doesn't want their individual guac and chips cup...you know where to find me. Listen for the yummms and crunching sounds coming from the bushes! Mmmmm...
> 
> Thanks. It's hard to not be joining. It's taking all my willpower to not try to join, anyway, lol. Some lovely, kind forum members have purchased some of my homemade sewn items, and I could use that small bit of money for the reaper...but I should really hang on to it in case we need it. I have to say, so many of you have been so kind, thoughtful and caring about our (my husband and I) situation, both here in the thread and in PM's...it means so, so much. This is such a wonderful group of people...it can't be said enough. Big hugs to you all! Now, here, have a shot of Cinnamon Apple Hand Sanitizer...I mean, Apple Pie Shots... 🎃 😂🍎🥧🥃



The little pumpkins are awesome i love the one i bought from you


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I woke this morning with a fear that I had missed the Reaper sign up. I usually start getting the bug for Halloween around July. But, what are days and months these days anyway? I talked about HalloweeK costumes last night. It must have prompted me. Looking forward!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 19 officially!💜💜💜


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So happy to everyone and new faces too. I agree, if you have questions ask away. We are a Halloween family here.

All the food and drinks are great. Is anyone looking out for the gerbils? I still have treats to calm them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I sent my info—or hopefully did it right. I couldn’t remember how to send a PM.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty PM me photos and prices, I love pumpkins and I have a one year old grand niece who I need to train in the Halloween ways. 
Lisa tequila scented hand sanitizer? That cracks me up! Seriously though maybe WitchyKitty could brew up some pumpkin spiced hand sanitizer and make boatloads of money. It is almost pumpkin spice time and people go crazy over anything with that smell 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> WitchyKitty PM me photos and prices, I love pumpkins and I have a one year old grand niece who I need to train in the Halloween ways.
> Lisa tequila scented hand sanitizer? That cracks me up! Seriously though maybe WitchyKitty could brew up some pumpkin spiced hand sanitizer and make boatloads of money. It is almost pumpkin spice time and people go crazy over anything with that smell 🎃


I can PM you some info, later...though they are more decorative and I'm not sure would be good for a 1 yr old due to the embroidery threads. I'll send you pics and you can decide.

I don't know how the conversation went from my Apple Pie Shots to tequila/pumpkin spice hand sanitizer, hahahaha!! people who jump in now and haven't read from the beginning might be a little confused!! (By the way, B&BW makes Pumpkin spiced hand sanitizer...I have one in my purse, lol!)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ha Ha of course B&BW would! Forgot about that place


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK question for you all who here decorates there bed for Halloween . or would like to ?

I like to do pillows and comforter for Halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I LOVE pillows and blankets, lol. Like, addiction type love, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in Sam’s Club Sunday and turned a corner we and there was pumpkin spice something and I said Witchy Kitty! Actually I said your first name but I was excited for you!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> OK question for you all who here decorates there bed for Halloween . or would like to ?
> 
> I like to do pillows and comforter for Halloween


I have never decorated my bed for Halloween besides a simple throw, but i have seen it on Instagram and it looks so nice! Usually it's still pretty warm here in Arizona so we don't use too many blankets at that time of the year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Witchy Kitty - you should join the card exchange! It's a lot cheaper to send a card than a package and you can opt to send as many or as few as you want. I always make my cards out of whatever I have lying around and it sounds like you are definitely crafty! It makes the daily trip to the mailbox fun in October. 

I forget who posted the spiced cider recipe but it sounds delicious. I'll definitely be trying it out, sans alcohol. 

Ok off to compose my list...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchy Kitty - you should join the card exchange! It's a lot cheaper to send a card than a package and you can opt to send as many or as few as you want. I always make my cards out of whatever I have lying around and it sounds like you are definitely crafty! It makes the daily trip to the mailbox fun in October.
> 
> I forget who posted the spiced cider recipe but it sounds delicious. I'll definitely be trying it out, sans alcohol.
> 
> Ok off to compose my list...


I always look at the card exchanges but, all these years, I've never joined one, yet.

That would be me who posted the Apple Pie Shot/Spiced Cider recipe! It's good with and without the alcohol...good thing about the non-alcoholic version is you can drink it hot, since there's no alcohol to cook out of it. I can't say enough how amazing the house smells when you are simmering that fresh cider with sugar and cinnamon sticks...omg...

*Oh, I forgot to mention...if you can get good, larger cinnamon sticks in a bag or such, usually found in or around produce depts, it's better than the tiny, very expensive ones you can get in a spice bottle in the spice/baking dept. The bottled ones would work just fine, I'm sure, but if they are really small, you may need more. I don't know how potent they are. I always try to hunt down the larger, less expensive (because they aren't a brand like McCormick or such) bagged ones...they aren't always near produce, though...I have seen them in various parts of stores. Sometimes, you have to ask.*




printersdevil said:


> I was in Sam’s Club Sunday and turned a corner we and there was pumpkin spice something and I said Witchy Kitty! Actually I said your first name but I was excited for you!


Hahaha! It's always nice to be thought about...and there are an amazing amount of people who think of me when they see Pumpkin or Pumpkin Spice things, hahahaha!! What was the item???? I have been watching for PS items, already!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

*здоровье*


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lady Arsenic good to see you! *здоровье!*


Hey BR1MSTON3!! *здоровье! *I'll have a mudslide if your pouring!


Saki.Girl said:


> OK question for you all who here decorates there bed for Halloween . or would like to ?
> 
> I like to do pillows and comforter for Halloween


I would like too. I have pumpkins/jac-o-lanterns in every room of the house, with lights on a timer inside. I love it, but the only pillow I have is one that my neighbor Spookerstar's friend made me. (Wicked witch of the west) Pass the hand sanitizer shot & guacamole!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchy Kitty - you should join the card exchange! It's a lot cheaper to send a card than a package and you can opt to send as many or as few as you want. I always make my cards out of whatever I have lying around and it sounds like you are definitely crafty! It makes the daily trip to the mailbox fun in October.
> 
> I forget who posted the spiced cider recipe but it sounds delicious. I'll definitely be trying it out, sans alcohol.
> 
> Ok off to compose my list...


Oh, is this thread started? I need to look, & come up with a design! I still have pumpkin stamps from last year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh. A Wicked Witch of the West pillow???? Too jealous!!!!!
Printersdevil..you are signed up..you pm'd perfectly!!
And Ladyfrog makes 20!!!!🦇🦇🦇


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Please sign me up! I am definitely in! I will start working on my list. I love the Reaper every year!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> *здоровье*
> 
> Hey BR1MSTON3!! *здоровье! *I'll have a mudslide if your pouring!


I make it with 360° Chocolate Vodka, will that work? 


Aaaaand found some: Hand Sanitizer Spray 6 floz 75% Alcohol Bourbon Scented | TruckerCo USA


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Aaaaand found some: Hand Sanitizer Spray 6 floz 75% Alcohol Bourbon Scented | TruckerCo USA


Hahaha! Omg...manly bourbon hand sanitizer! That's awesome.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I sent my info—or hopefully did it right. I couldn’t remember how to send a PM.


SO much has changed in the past year. I had trouble figuring it out as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

INGREDIENTS

1/3 c. 
apple cider
1/3 c. 
cranberry juice
2 oz. 
fireball
1 oz. 
grenadine
1/4 tsp. 
edible gold glitter
Ice


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers to a great weekend


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

How about something special tonight for the always luminous and alluring Lady Arsenic?
Something sweet, but not too sweet, and deliciously warm going down....










The Bee's Knees

3/4 oz lemon juice
3/4 oz honey syrup
2 oz gin
Shaken
Garnished with a lemon twist


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Also...before "Certain Reapers" show up...you know who you are...might I suggest maybe EMPTYING the POOL and shutting off all connections to hoses/water lines near the gathering areas/bushes??? {{WitchyKitty gets her raincoat, umbrella and backup SuperSoaker ready, just in case...}}


....

Really?

~ pushes WitchyKitty into the pool ~


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oh, is this thread started? I need to look, & come up with a design! I still have pumpkin stamps from last year!


I don't think Stinkerbell has started the sign up yet. Card deadline is later than reaper deadline so not as much of a hurry


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ....
> 
> Really?
> 
> ~ pushes WitchyKitty into the pool ~


{{WitchyKitty reveals she already has water wings on, so as not to go under...pushes herself over to a pool floatie, climbs on, and relaxes with a non-alcoholic drink...plotting revenge.}}


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Mmmmmm apple pie shots.... almost worth swimming across to join the party in the bushes! Really looking forward to this, happy to see the numbers climb!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!! I promise my Apple Pie Shots don't smell or taste like hand sanitizer...as long as I don't use that off brand stuff, hahahaha!!! Come on, I bring them every year!!
> 
> OMG. Guac and chips. I LOVE guac and chips. If anyone doesn't want their individual guac and chips cup...you know where to find me. Listen for the yummms and crunching sounds coming from the bushes! Mmmmm...
> 
> Thanks. It's hard to not be joining. It's taking all my willpower to not try to join, anyway, lol. Some lovely, kind forum members have purchased some of my homemade sewn items, and I could use that small bit of money for the reaper...but I should really hang on to it in case we need it. I have to say, so many of you have been so kind, thoughtful and caring about our (my husband and I) situation, both here in the thread and in PM's...it means so, so much. This is such a wonderful group of people...it can't be said enough. Big hugs to you all! Now, here, have a shot of Cinnamon Apple Hand Sanitizer...I mean, Apple Pie Shots... 🎃 😂🍎🥧🥃


Do you have a website with your items? I’d love to check it out!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

As hot as it is today Witchykitty I'm thinking of jumping in the pool with you....so many good drinks posted will have to think hard on which on to float with!!!

We now have 24!!☺☺


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I make it with 360° Chocolate Vodka, will that work?
> 
> 
> Aaaaand found some: Hand Sanitizer Spray 6 floz 75% Alcohol Bourbon Scented | TruckerCo USA


Chocolate vodka? Sure! Thanks! Ok, only a place called TruckerCo would have this.....and....Natural Bourbon, Lavender, Mandarin Scent? What? I didn't know Bourbon was a natural scent, & I cant imagine it with lavender and mandarin. Yuck! Thanks for coming through on that Br1mston3.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> How about something special tonight for the always luminous and alluring Lady Arsenic?
> Something sweet, but not too sweet, and deliciously warm going down....
> 
> View attachment 732829
> ...


Спасибо darling! Good to see you again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Do you have a website with your items? I’d love to check it out!


No, unfortunately, I don't have a site. I just usually post stuff on my FB page to sell on occasion. I sent you a PM with some pics and info, though! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> As hot as it is today Witchykitty I'm thinking of jumping in the pool with you....so many good drinks posted will have to think hard on which on to float with!!!
> 
> We now have 24!!☺☺


Come on in! I'll save a floatie for ya'!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Last night had a little Jackbox murder trivia party with Graveyard Queen and WitchfulThinking while sipping a jalapeno watermelon margarita (with a side of Tagamet). I think I need to try the Auditor's milder drink next time. It did go nicely with the guacamole and queso however. Thanks for sharing all of the recipes! 🍸🍹


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok finale got signed up whoot victim time yet lol


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Last night had a little Jackbox murder trivia party with Graveyard Queen and WitchfulThinking while sipping a jalapeno watermelon margarita (with a side of Tagamet). I think I need to try the Auditor's milder drink next time. It did go nicely with the guacamole and queso however. Thanks for sharing all of the recipes! 🍸🍹


Now, that’s my kind of drink. Sounds fabulous!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spookerstar said:


> I think I need to try the Auditor's milder drink next time.


Back before the world went to Hell, I'd started a special project for 2020 - sampling the top 10 or so Prohibition-era cocktails. Celebrating the 100th anniversary of the start of Prohibition, y'know. May just have to experiment on y'all,,,er, I mean, share them with y'all.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Back before the world went to Hell, I'd started a special project for 2020 - sampling the top 10 or so Prohibition-era cocktails. Celebrating the 100th anniversary of the start of Prohibition, y'know. May just have to experiment on y'all,,,er, I mean, share them with y'all.


Yes, please do! We love to try new cocktails-your idea is fantastic


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to introduce you all to some lovely wines called 19 Crimes.








Cheers to the Infamous | 19 Crimes


19 Crimes was built on authentic stories of rebellion, defiance, perseverance, and redemption. In 1788, if you broke any one of the 19 Crimes you were banished to Australia.




www.19crimes.com





Every bottle has a criminal on it & you can DL some app that shows them talking if you point your phone at the bottle.

The origins of the name:


> Nineteen crimes turned convicts into colonists. Upon conviction British rogues guilty of a least one of the 19 crimes were sentenced to live in Australia, rather than death. This punishment by "transportation" began in 1787 and many of the lawless died at sea. For the rough-hewn prisoners who made it to shore, a new world awaited. As pioneers in a frontier penal colony, they forged a new country and new lives, brick by brick. This wine celebrates the rules they broke and the culture they built.
> 
> Grand Larceny, theft above the value of one shilling
> Petty Larceny, theft under one shilling.
> ...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Back before the world went to Hell, I'd started a special project for 2020 - sampling the top 10 or so Prohibition-era cocktails. Celebrating the 100th anniversary of the start of Prohibition, y'know. May just have to experiment on y'all,,,er, I mean, share them with y'all.


Looking forward to it. We have been going to old school cocktails ourselves


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> I would like to introduce you all to some lovely wines called 19 Crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like my kind of wine! I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great evening


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't want to scare anyone....but half the gerbils seem to be building a Viking ship...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> I don't want to scare anyone....but half the gerbils seem to be building a Viking ship...


Well, two things:

#1: AWESOME! I'll help!!!!

#2: Bethene doesn't have any body of water right around the parameter of her house....so, is it for the pool??? 🤔


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> #2: Bethene doesn't have any body of water right around the parameter of her house....so, is it for the pool??? 🤔


I assume so...it's kind of a small ship (I mean, they're gerbils after all)

Not sure what the other half are up to. 

Hmm.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Last night had a little Jackbox murder trivia party with Graveyard Queen and WitchfulThinking while sipping a jalapeno watermelon margarita (with a side of Tagamet). I think I need to try the Auditor's milder drink next time. It did go nicely with the guacamole and queso however. Thanks for sharing all of the recipes! 🍸🍹


.....a side of Tagamet? I love it! I'd need one too after a jalapeno!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I would like to introduce you all to some lovely wines called 19 Crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this at Total Alcoholic! Guess I'll have to try it. The talking pictures conjured images of Harry Potter.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont want to scare anyone, but half the gerbils are building a rocket ship. I don't know what that's about.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I dont want to scare anyone, but half the gerbils are building a rocket ship. I don't know what that's about.


What could that be for??? A large rocket ship would go to space...but a tiny ninja gerbil one? Might reach bethene's upper windows or chimney...would get them past the cat guards...
That's a bit more worrisome...I hope they don't blow themselves up in the process!
The gerbils sure got crafty over the winter!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

They're home schooled.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok. IM ready for this. Just need a new list.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That was supposed to say "cat" guards in my last post, not "car"...I fixed it, lol.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So happy to see the Auditor and the gerbils appear! Loving all the tasty cocktails and banter going around. Almost feels normal. {sighing happily}


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am drinking the gerbil's rocket fuel


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am drinking the gerbil's rocket fuel


...You sure that's not the leftover Everclear?
Lol, I clicked on it...that looks yummy, though I couldn't drink it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am drinking the gerbil's rocket fuel


Man of taste and refinement.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow so much catching up to do.

I was just at Walmart and am so excited. They had some Halloween pillows out so OF COURSE I had to get them-lol. I keep telling myself I need to stop stocking up on victim gifts yet I just added 4 pillows.

now to catch up


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Br1mston3, did you get chips & guacamole to go with that rocket fuel?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Wow so much catching up to do.
> 
> I was just at Walmart and am so excited. They had some Halloween pillows out so OF COURSE I had to get them-lol. I keep telling myself I need to stop stocking up on victim gifts yet I just added 4 pillows.
> 
> now to catch up


Don't tell me such things! I have that addiction to throw pillows and blankets that I mentioned, previously! Gotta stay away from Walmart, now...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a Halloween blanket I’ve been working on for 4 years. 😂 This May be the year that I finish it. I may need to go get some of those Walmart Halloween pillows to motivate me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 22 more days till sign up dead line is here and we get victims whoot


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

22 days! _sobs_... I can't wait that long!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know it's only the start of sign ups...but it sure is quiet in the bushes! Even the Ninja Gerbils haven't show up, yet, and bethene's cats aren't bothering to patrol, yet. Where is everyone?
> 
> Helloooooooooooo???
> 
> ...


WitchyKitty-

So sorry to hear about this. I know several people who are having a tough time with all this. Let me know if you need something....could even send you some homemade muffins if it helps!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm in this year! It is so much fun and will be a great diversion from all the crap going on. It will give me something to do that maybe Sprout could help with.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> WitchyKitty-
> 
> So sorry to hear about this. I know several people who are having a tough time with all this. Let me know if you need something....could even send you some homemade muffins if it helps!


Thank you, so much...I'm sorry for those you know who are having a tough time, too.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Auditor, do you happen to make sidecars?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I would like to introduce you all to some lovely wines called 19 Crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RCIAG said:


> I would like to introduce you all to some lovely wines called 19 Crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#5 on the list makes me giggle, Impersonating an Egyptian. It must have been a pretty big deal and maybe happened more often that one would assume? Wish I knew that story


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Auditor, do you happen to make sidecars?


I haven't made a sidecar _yet _(keyword: yet) but do make something quite similar...here, try a boxcar! 

2 oz gin
1/2 oz triple sec
3.4 oz lime juice
1/6 oz grenadine
1/2 oz egg white
Shake vigorously for 60 seconds, to get the egg white good and frothy.

When I was researching, seemed to be an even split between those who used lemon juice, and those who used lime. I went lime just because I like lime better.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spookerstar said:


> #5 on the list makes me giggle, Impersonating an Egyptian. It must have been a pretty big deal and maybe happened more often that one would assume? Wish I knew that story


It does sound funny, but the reality is a lot darker (and not the good kind of dark we all enjoy). The Romany people of Europe are better known as Gypsies. When you look at the old legal documentation, when they speak of Romany they're called "Egyptian." The crime implied here seems to be disguising yourself as a Roma or "gypsy' with the intent to deceive someone. It would not surprise me if this charge was also used to transport Romany people just because Powerful People wanted them out of the UK.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! We are up to 27!!!!! 
Come join the fun!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Egyptians, gypsies, so many beautiful fabrics came to mind! Storytime with Auditor has been inspiring. I need more scarves with coins, & more cats in my life!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> I haven't made a sidecar _yet _(keyword: yet) but do make something quite similar...here, try a boxcar!
> 
> 2 oz gin
> 1/2 oz triple sec
> ...


Yeah I have had some bad experiences that include gin and egg whites!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I've seen this at Total Alcoholic! Guess I'll have to try it. The talking pictures conjured images of Harry Potter.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta find these wines! Are they sold per bottle or set?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Per bottle. I've never seen a set yet. They're not super expensive either.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bought this cool drying rack on FB Marketplace to use in my Prof. Sprout scene to hold a lot of my hanging herbs and plants.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!! Come join the fun!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> It does sound funny, but the reality is a lot darker (and not the good kind of dark we all enjoy). The Romany people of Europe are better known as Gypsies. When you look at the old legal documentation, when they speak of Romany they're called "Egyptian." The crime implied here seems to be disguising yourself as a Roma or "gypsy' with the intent to deceive someone. It would not surprise me if this charge was also used to transport Romany people just because Powerful People wanted them out of the UK.


 I love this explanation! Makes so much more sense now. Thanks Auditor!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been MIA and feeling really down and fed up with the whole Covid thing (as is everyone) so I've signed up to get myself focused on getting pressies for someone!
(I love that part, seeing who I have and getting stuff, wrapping it all up and shipping it!) 

Need to review last years list and will update shortly.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to start brain storming teasers .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDPKvYwDHyv/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thought this might interest you guys...this is a local Grand Rapids market where my daughter works!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sigh, you guys have talked me into it. Friday is payday, guess I'm going to Total Alcoholic & check out this brand. The stories sound interesting.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. August is coming..so we are getting closer. No rush though, gotta enjoy the season one day at a time. Stay safe!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 29!!! We need more victims!!!! Come join us!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I find that I need to lighten the burden on my soul.
Forgive me, friends, for I have sinned.
And not the good kind of sins we all enjoy.
The events of this world have taken their toll
And to deal with it, I've found myself playing...
....
....
....
CHRISTMAS MUSIC!!!

I am so ashamed.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> I find that I need to lighten the burden on my soul.
> Forgive me, friends, for I have sinned.
> And not the good kind of sins we all enjoy.
> The events of this world have taken their toll
> ...


Think of it as research as you learn to make a true milk punch. I myself have found myself subconsciously stopping on Lifetime's Christmas in July for an escape from this year. I would say furthermore, there are no rules to this year good sir!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Think of it as research as you learn to make a true milk punch. I myself have found myself subconsciously stopping on Lifetime's Christmas in July for an escape from this year. I would say furthermore, there are no rules to this year good sir!





The Auditor said:


> I find that I need to lighten the burden on my soul.
> Forgive me, friends, for I have sinned.
> And not the good kind of sins we all enjoy.
> The events of this world have taken their toll
> ...


Don't feel too ashamed...I must be forgiven, too...I watched some TV shows and movies and a couple of them had Christmas parts that made me want to put up my tree and lights (Deadpool was one of those movies, so does all that Deadpool entails cancel out the small Christmas part?? Lol!) ⁰...and I watched a compilation of Lindsey Stirling videos, too, which had some of her Christmas songs in it that made me want to listen to her Christmas album...not to mention QVC Christmas in July making me want to order Christmas decor...and all gave me a warm, happy, nostalgic feeling that I haven't felt in a while during this miserable year. The magic of Christmas got to me, too.

I think maybe it's a mixture of yearning for that warm feeling the magic of the holidays can bring to heal this currently awful feeling the world is giving us...and the fact that our beloved Halloween may be a bust, this year, due to all going on with the virus, lay offs, ect., so my brain is automatically wanting to look ahead to a, hopefully, happier, better time for us.

I am trying to think Halloween thoughts and look at Halloween decor to purge myself of such sins that shouldn't happen this time of year...don't get me wrong, I do love the magic of the holidays, just not before my Halloween. This year has broken my thought process, I guess.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Focus now, focus on the task at hand. We must save Halloween before we celebrate Christmas!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Does this help?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Keep up the good work spreading the word of Halloween through image therapy. We will get through this, together! 🎃 

I gotta tell you, though...the weather, tonight, is like Fall after all that super hot weather...and I got a free Fall scented body cream from B&BW, today, so I put that all over me to get that Fall scent all around me, too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm ready for an update on the viking ship half the gerbils are working on! Who thought to bring binoculars to Bethene's bushes?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Keep up the good work spreading the word of Halloween through image therapy. We will get through this, together! 🎃
> 
> I gotta tell you, though...the weather, tonight, is like Fall after all that super hot weather...and I got a free Fall scented body cream from B&BW, today, so I put that all over me to get that Fall scent all around me, too.


I have 3 pumpkins growing in the garden, & a couple of ears of corn. Seeing those made me a little anxious for fall!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I have 3 pumpkins growing in the garden, & a couple of ears of corn. Seeing those made me a little anxious for fall!


Yay! I can't remember...have you posted in the Pumpkin Growers Thread?

My garden has had an onslaught of insects and diseases, this year, for some reason, and the extreme heat we kept having killed a lot of female flowers and baby pumpkins...but my little pumpkins are trying their best to thrive before everything kills the vines. If all goes well, I won't get near as many as usual, but should have a Jarrahdale, a Baby Boo, a handful of JBLs and a few Little Octobers for Fall decor. 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

17 day till victim whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!!!! Come join us!!.
I don't know if sign up is less for the same time frame or not. Should check it out...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This reminds me to take some pics of my ridonkulous garden this year. Miracle Gro actually works & does what it says, it makes things GROW. I've got gourds & more pumpkins than I can handle this year. I think I'll be outfitting the street with them!

I'm off to put away my groceries & get into my "crap room" aka the craft room, aka "the litter box room".


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

best of both worlds giggles


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the tree!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We're in... Let the skulduggery begin.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Barkeep, I suddenly have a hankering for a hurricane!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Be safe BR1STON3!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Barkeep, I suddenly have a hankering for a hurricane!


Coming right up! Looks like I might need one of these myself come Monday night.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I'm ready for an update on the viking ship half the gerbils are working on! Who thought to bring binoculars to Bethene's bushes?


Hmm? Oh, yes. That's why we have binoculars here. To keep an eye on the gerbils. Of course.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Hmm? Oh, yes. That's why we have binoculars here. To keep an eye on the gerbils. Of course.


Suuuuuuuuure...for you to watch the "gerbils"...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Suuuuuuuuure...for you to watch the "gerbils"...


Whatever are you implying? I assure you, I am as innocent as....as.....er....~pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Whatever are you implying? I assure you, I am as innocent as....as.....er....~pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


{WitchyKitty drags herself out of the pool, walks right up to Auditor and shakes off all the water...then, as witchy cats tend to do, slowly knocks his drink off the bar, all the while staring right at him, then walks away.}

Innocent...psh!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

After I have dried off, I brought some Zucchini Chocolate Chip Spice Muffins to share...yes, even with you, Auditor, if you would like one. They are a yummy mixture of Summer and Fall flavors all in one muffin!

(Do you see the little WitchyKitty my husband bought me?!?! We are trying to not spend much money, but we saw it and he goes, "Isn't that your screen name??" I said yes, and was sad and made myself put it back on the shelf, but he decided it was cheap enough that he wanted to buy it for me. It was from At Home.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's so sweet Witchykitty! What a thoughtful hubby!!
Those muffins look so yummy!!!!

Last year at this time we had 39 signed up...this year 30!! So we are a bit behind in sign ups.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> That's so sweet Witchykitty! What a thoughtful hubby!!
> Those muffins look so yummy!!!!
> 
> Last year at this time we had 39 signed up...this year 30!! So we are a bit behind in sign ups.


Thanks. I still feel bad spending even that little bit of money, but it was just purrfect for me, lol. We were out of town, so if he hadn't bought it, we'd probably never had had the chance to buy it, again.

As for sign ups...it's a rough year for a lot of people...like me. Hopefully, you will start getting more as August rolls on through the second half of sign ups.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Viking gerbil update...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 733360
> 
> best of both worlds giggles


I love this!! Is this your tree? Where did you get those awesome eyeballs?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> After I have dried off, I brought some Zucchini Chocolate Chip Spice Muffins to share...yes, even with you, Auditor, if you would like one. They are a yummy mixture of Summer and Fall flavors all in one muffin!
> 
> (Do you see the little WitchyKitty my husband bought me?!?! We are trying to not spend much money, but we saw it and he goes, "Isn't that your screen name??" I said yes, and was sad and made myself put it back on the shelf, but he decided it was cheap enough that he wanted to buy it for me. It was from At Home.)
> 
> ...


That kitty is perfect for you! What a sweet gift. Those muffins look yummy!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Do you see the little WitchyKitty my husband bought me?!?! We are trying to not spend much money, but... he decided it was cheap enough that he wanted to buy it for me.


Even in times when we are struggling to keep the budget balanced and things look bleak, it's important to remind ourselves that this life is about more than just survival. There is a reason that some of the poorest people on earth are also the happiest. They take delight in each other over things. They find joy in a simple gift rather than the next best, biggest, disposable whamerdyme that everyone else has to have. And they know nothing lasts forever, so when moments of bliss cross their path, they reach out and stay in that moment. The real world will press itself back soon enough.

We all need a little something to help us move through these difficult times. The little kitty is so much more than a tiny curio. It's a touchstone to a part of your life that makes your life worth living. It reminds you of who you are, and what kind of man you married. The cat comes complete with happy memories, gratitude, and love all included. What a remarkable thing to have in your life, and at such a reasonable price. 

There will be days when those of us who struggle to make ends meet will look at things we wish we could have and sigh. We'll handle them for just a bit before putting them back on the shelf and moving on. But every now and then, something will speak to us. It will remind us that as we try to keep our heads above water, hope floats; it's a buoy that we can cling to until we get our bearings and find a way back to solid ground. Finding a way to hold onto those items is worth a bit of budgeting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Even in times when we are struggling to keep the budget balanced and things look bleak, it's important to remind ourselves that this life is about more than just survival. There is a reason that some of the poorest people on earth are also the happiest. They take delight in each other over things. They find joy in a simple gift rather than the next best, biggest, disposable whamerdyme that everyone else has to have. And they know nothing lasts forever, so when moments of bliss cross their path, they reach out and stay in that moment. The real world will press itself back soon enough.
> 
> We all need a little something to help us move through these difficult times. The little kitty is so much more than a tiny curio. It's a touchstone to a part of your life that makes your life worth living. It reminds you of who you are, and what kind of man you married. The cat comes complete with happy memories, gratitude, and love all included. What a remarkable thing to have in your life, and at such a reasonable price.
> 
> There will be days when those of us who struggle to make ends meet will look at things we wish we could have and sigh. We'll handle them for just a bit before putting them back on the shelf and moving on. But every now and then, something will speak to us. It will remind us that as we try to keep our heads above water, hope floats; it's a buoy that we can cling to until we get our bearings and find a way back to solid ground. Finding a way to hold onto those items is worth a bit of budgeting.


That was beautiful and sweet, chubstuff. Thank you.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Your Hubby is so sweet Witchykitty. Those baked goods look good to.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim! victim! VICTIM!
surely it is time!

I am dying of anticipation for my victim! Speaking of this getting closer to name time—I truly want my SR to know that less is better for me. I am still cleaning out and donating things from my wayyyy too ample stash of Halloween things. I love doing this for others and sometime even forget that I am getting a package myself. My dear hubby will frown when he realizes that I have joined since I am trying to be really good and not add things as I purge Halloween. So, yeah, less is more for me!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The gerbil with the blonde braids.....I see by her teeny tiny name tag that her name is Beyla....made my day!!!! She is the one who will sing when secret reaper is over! (It says that on the name tag too)
Auditor & Br1mston3, what's secret reaper without a hurricane? You need the magic "drink me" potion from Alice in Wonderland, so you can hitch a ride to safety on the viking boat. Who knew they watched the weather, and were planning ahead for you?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> The gerbil with the blonde braids.....I see by her teeny tiny name tag that her name is Beyla....made my day!!!! She is the one who will sing when secret reaper is over! (It says that on the name tag too)
> Auditor & Br1mston3, what's secret reaper without a hurricane? You need the magic "drink me" potion from Alice in Wonderland, so you can hitch a ride to safety on the viking boat. Who knew they watched the weather, and were planning ahead for you?


Awe, I hope she also sings who our victim is and their likes/dislikes list!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Viking gerbil update...
> 
> View attachment 733501


Not to worry anyone but....um...THAT'S NOT A GERBIL!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Not to worry anyone but....um...THAT'S NOT A GERBIL!!


It might be a gerbil in disguise. They are stealth ninja gerbils, after all. Disguise is in their first year curriculum.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Not to worry anyone but....um...THAT'S NOT A GERBIL!!


He's probably just got glowing red colored contacts in for the fun...i doubt he's a demon...maybe?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

What a crazy year this has been!! 
It's been hard to get on the site much, but I would love to participate in the big reaper again this year!! 
It is something I always look forward to and have so much fun with 
I am in!
I will send Bethene my list for this year


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ookkkaaayyyy......19 Cimes wine update. I LOVE the talking label!! Thank you whoever suggested it, its totally a Harry Potter moment!! My bottle was about James Wilson who was sent to Australia for treason. Not a bad wine either! Affordable entertainment in my living room...sláinte!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ookkkaaayyyy......19 Cimes wine update. I LOVE the talking label!! Thank you whoever suggested it, its totally a Harry Potter moment!!


At least you could get on the site to order. I can't get past the screen asking for my age. I put my year of birth in, and after that there is no way to move on. Perhaps being 65 years old makes me too old to drink trendy wines. hahaha


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> Not to worry anyone but....um...THAT'S NOT A GERBIL!!





chubstuff said:


> It might be a gerbil in disguise. They are stealth ninja gerbils, after all. Disguise is in their first year curriculum.


Exactly. That's what they WANT you to think!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> At least you could get on the site to order. I can't get past the screen asking for my age. I put my year of birth in, and after that there is no way to move on. Perhaps being 65 years old makes me too old to drink trendy wines. hahaha


Try a different year? 1975 works


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 12 days till victim time whoot


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ookkkaaayyyy......19 Cimes wine update. I LOVE the talking label!!





chubstuff said:


> At least you could get on the site to order. I can't get past the screen asking for my age. I put my year of birth in, and after that there is no way to move on.





Lady Arsenic said:


> Try a different year? 1975 works


Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but regardless of what year I put in, there is no "next" step to get past the age verification screen. I put in the date and pound ENTER... nothing. I try clicking on every other thing on the page... nothing. I believe it has caught on to the fact that we don't actually drink wine and that we might just want it for the talking lable. Whatever it is, for us on two separate browsers there's no going to the actual site. It's funny, though. We can actually log into multiple other sites that sell the wine without one question about how old we are. Oh well, I give up. there are only 12 days until the victims are announced. I don't want to be so frustrated by the site that I'm drinking before the big day arrives.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ookkkaaayyyy......19 Cimes wine update. I LOVE the talking label!! Thank you whoever suggested it, its totally a Harry Potter moment!! My bottle was about James Wilson who was sent to Australia for treason. Not a bad wine either! Affordable entertainment in my living room...sláinte!


That was me!

I also forgot to mention that the corks have one of the 19 Crimes on them. I've got several now I need to see what I have & what I need.








The 19 Crimes







www.19crimes.com





I just got:
#10. Stealing fish from a pond or river.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't even drink wine, but want these bottles just because you guys say they remind you of Harry Potter, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, where is everyone? We are missing quite a few regulars, still, and there has to be more newbies, out there, who haven't joined a Secret Reaper, yet! Come on! Bethene needs more sign ups!! We are more than half way through the sign up time...there should be many more than that...even with the whole pandemic thing. I remember the days that we had in the hundreds of sign ups!! I eve recall being told it was near or over 300 at one point, years ago?

Come join the fun!! Even if you can't join, or are still considering, join in the conversations in the thread! They can get interesting once more people start chiming in and the fun starts!! It's lonely in bethene's bushes...I've only been tossed in the pool, once, which is okay with me, but a fairly low count for this far into the reaper Victim wait period! I even brought muffins!! Don't like zucchini in your Chocolate Chip Spice muffins...well, I think I have some Pop Tarts in the cabinet I can share...

They always have the bar stocked full of goodies, and you can see what the Ninja Gerbils are up to in preparation for getting ready to try to steal bethene's Victim match up list before she releases names! They come up with some crazy ways of getting around her cats...cat nip bombs are a staple and, this year, they have been donning Viking gear instead of their usual Ninja garb. The haven't even been drinking, as much, so things MUST be serious in their prep and reconnaissance jobs...

*For anyone thinking of joining who hasn't, before, just a reminder, you can go to post number one, page number one, to see the info bethene has for rules and such. If you read a little further in, I have given further instruction and tips on and off, as well (I think I gave some info in post number 64 and 67 in this thread and, I'm sure, other places.) Anyone who has any questions who hasn't found the answer in this thread, ask away!*

It's beautiful out, tonight...once again, I'm just laying on my pillows, under the string lights in the bushes, listening to the crickets sign their songs and the gerbils hammering away at their tiny Viking Ship...

Sign up!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

🎃Oh, and here is the link to last year's Main Secret reaper Teaser and Picture Thread, so you can read through, look at pictures, and get a better idea of the types of gifts people send...again, based on the Victim's list and your talents or buying savy, lol. Some do teasers (a little letter, card, tiny gift, ect. that you send out, anonymously, before you send the main reap.) some don't do teasers. It's optional and entirely up to each Reaper. Some send more than others, it seems, but some are either just really good at bargain hunting, have a stash, already, saved up, are good at making lots of things for cheap, ect. You can fill up a box nicely for $20 if you do so. Some boxes may have less...but those items in the box may have cost more to buy or make, or been one or two larger gifts a Victim specifically wanted. It can go either way. Again, it just depends on what you are capable of and what your victim wants.

2019 big reaper picture and teaser thread

If you have a lower post count, or haven't been on in awhile, try to post around the site and here, in this thread, to give your Reaper a better idea of your personality and likes to help them with your list and gifts. Post pics in your albums of your decor, haunt, ect...link a Pinterest page to your list or your Signature for your Reaper to peek through, ect. It all helps. As for your list, please, please make it as detailed as possible. Your Reaper really wants to make you happy!! 🎃

One other thing I keep reminding people...keep in mind shipping cost!!! That cost is not included in the $20 spending minimum. It's $20 or more + shipping. If you don't wish to spend an arm and a leg on shipping, watch your box size and weight...plus your Victim's distance from you. Most shipping companies have a shipping calculator to help you get an idea on shipping cost for your box size and weight, plus distance. (Most don't have a scale to weight boxes...but most have a bathroom scale. Put the items in the box, hold the box, step on scale and weigh yourself. Then, set the box down, weigh yourself, again, and subtract the numbers for your approximate box weight.)

Extra important note!! Packing packing packing!!! Bubble wrap, brown paper, tissue paper, scarves, material, blankets and pillows that are meant to be part of the gift...anything to protect those breakable gifts! Nothing is worse for the victim or Reaper than to open a box of broken items. It DOES happen.

One last thing, as bethene asked in the beginning: PLEASE post when you get your box from your Reaper. It's in the rules, you agreed to the rules when you signed up. It's common courtesy. Let your Reaper know you got your box so they don't keep wondering, forever, if it got lost or you hated everything, ect., and please post pics of the lovely gifts your Reaper so thoughtfully picked out for you. It's how the exchange is played. We like to see the gifts everyone receives..and we like to have the items we may have crafted or specifically bought shown off and that you like them! We all love pictures!! It's so fun to see all the pics!! (We ask this because there have been people who joined then never posted and their reaper never knew if they got their gifts, if they liked them, ect. It's always disheartening for that to happen.)

Okay, so, one more time...come join the fun!!!🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I'll add this, too, that I found I had posted in last year's thread, since people ask what happens if someone doesn't get a reaping box for some reason or another...here is the answer:

Anyone that doesn't get a reaping box for some reason will be Rescue Reaped by a kind forum member who will make up a box of goodies for the victim out of the kindness of their heart.

We always get members who volunteer to be Rescue Reapers each season. Those people rock!! I hope I can do that, someday!

As the rules are stated, if someone receives their reaping box but doesn't send one out to their own Victim, they will be banned from future Secret Reapers. (Unless they message bethene and there was some terrible circumstance as to why they couldn't get a reaping box out. Our Reaper Queen, bethene, is always a fair and understanding Queen and will judge accordingly.)

Thankfully, this doesn't happen too often. We have had years where no rescue reapers were needed.

I hope everyone receives their reaps, this time, too, and hope all will eventually post pictures!!

If your victim doesn't post for some reason, please post any pics you took before sending so we can see!!!! If you didn't take pics, you can always describe what you sent, too! 

(On that note, take pictures of the things you are sending your Victim before you box them up...just in case your victim doesn't or can't post, like I said above!)


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

wonderful explanations and descriptions WitchyKitty! I remember being so scared (but excited) to join my first reap!! you can never go wring with getting halloween items!! and the members on here are always so creative!! i love seeing what everyone else gets just as much as crafting my gift to send, and of course opening my surprise present. I am literally like a kid on xmas (or halloween) morning opening my reap each year


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Back from the dead and in for the Reap! I've participated once many years ago and am very excited to join in on the fun again. I literally woke up in the night thinking, SECRET REAPER! Maybe a viking gerbil journeyed in his rocket ship to whisper in my ear.

Glad to see the Halloween spirit is still brewing and bubbling


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> 🎃Oh, and here is the link to last year's Main Secret reaper Teaser and Picture Thread, so you can read through, look at pictures, and get a better idea of the types of gifts people send...again, based on the Victim's list and your talents or buying savy, lol. Some do teasers (a little letter, card, tiny gift, ect. that you send out, anonymously, before you send the main reap.) some don't do teasers. It's optional and entirely up to each Reaper. Some send more than others, it seems, but some are either just really good at bargain hunting, have a stash, already, saved up, are good at making lots of things for cheap, ect. You can fill up a box nicely if you do so. Some boxes may have less...but those items in the box may have cost more to buy or make, or been one or two larger gifts a Victim specifically wanted. It can go either way. Again, it just depends on what you are capable of and what your victim wants.
> 
> 2019 big reaper picture and teaser thread
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great post, Witchy Kitty. One more thing to those new at this check sizes of boxes against shipping prices. Even an inch larger one way or another Evan add a lot to shipping costs.

Well, two things, remember it is a $20 minimum but you do not have to go over that. I think that is really important this year with all the layoffs and cutbacks that so many have had to deal with and are still facing! This is about sharing the Halloween love! You know like build it and they will come. To us it is send it and we will love it! I truly believe I enjoy sending as much and maybe more than receiving.

Like someone said getting fin packages makes me smile.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Great post, Witchy Kitty. One more thing to those new at this check sizes of boxes against shipping prices. Even an inch larger one way or another Evan add a lot to shipping costs.
> 
> Well, two things, remember it is a $20 minimum but you do not have to go over that. I think that is really important this year with all the layoffs and cutbacks that so many have had to deal with and are still facing! This is about sharing the Halloween love! You know like build it and they will come. To us it is send it and we will love it! I truly believe I enjoy sending as much and maybe more than receiving.
> 
> Like someone said getting fin packages makes me smile.


Thanks! 
I did add about checking shipping costs in the shipping calculators to size, weight and distance in one of those three posts. 
I, also, mentioned that you can pack a lot into a box, too, for cheap, and gave examples of how. I pointed that out so if anyone looked through the pics from last year, they wouldn't feel intimidated by some of the larger reapings, as they very well could have still spent around the $20. (I didn't go into great detail about not actually having to spend more than the $20, though, and meant to type something similar, so it's good you brought it up!) I know I can fill a box nicely without going over too much or at all if I really try. The point is more that you can't go under the $20...most spend around the $20 or a tad more. There are a few who may spend more, because they just want to and are able to...but $20 is all that is needed!
While stalking the delivery drivers and that moment you see your own box of goodies and start to dive in and take pics of everything is super fun, I agree, I absolutely super love the giving of the gifts and making my Victim happy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Back from the dead and in for the Reap! I've participated once many years ago and am very excited to join in on the fun again. I literally woke up in the night thinking, SECRET REAPER! Maybe a viking gerbil journeyed in his rocket ship to whisper in my ear.
> 
> Glad to see the Halloween spirit is still brewing and bubbling


Lol, I never thought of that as another use for the rocket ship they were building!! 

I just read your list...I could probably just copy and paste a lot of it as my own list, lol...besides the last "baby item" line. Switch that to a "kitty item" line and it would be near perfect, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth how many victims do we have now?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but regardless of what year I put in, there is no "next" step to get past the age verification screen. I put in the date and pound ENTER... nothing. I try clicking on every other thing on the page... nothing. I believe it has caught on to the fact that we don't actually drink wine and that we might just want it for the talking lable. Whatever it is, for us on two separate browsers there's no going to the actual site. It's funny, though. We can actually log into multiple other sites that sell the wine without one question about how old we are. Oh well, I give up. there are only 12 days until the victims are announced. I don't want to be so frustrated by the site that I'm drinking before the big day arrives.


Sorry it's being difficult, your right though, not worth getting frustrated over! If anything frustrates me frequently, its technology!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> That was me!
> 
> I also forgot to mention that the corks have one of the 19 Crimes on them. I've got several now I need to see what I have & what I need.
> 
> ...


I also have cork #10. I just saw on the website that if you find the 19th crime under the cap, you win something. I didn't know that, & threw it away already. You also have to keep the receipt. Trashed that too. I'll keep that in mind for my next purchase. Now theres a Snoop Dog kind as well, a Cali Red. Not really a Snoop fan, but I prefer reds!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic pulls up a pillow & a zucchini muffin in Bethene's bushes. The air smells oddly of rocket fuel & Matpakke. She sits next to WitchyKitty, safely away from the pool.
"Whatever you do, dont fall asleep!"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lady Arsenic pulls up a pillow & a zucchini muffin in Bethene's bushes. The air smells oddly of rocket fuel & Matpakke. She sits next to WitchyKitty, safely away from the pool.
> "Whatever you do, dont fall asleep!"


We can take turns napping if we get sleepy...that way, one can always be on lookout! 

Matpakke?? I had to look that one up. Norwegian packed lunch: layered sandwich with repetitive bland flavors wrapped in baker's paper?? LOL! Sounds...delish...yeah. (I do like bread and cheese, though, if I can have that version, at least...)


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woooohoooooo!!!!
Just signed up, can't wait to start stalking!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty...you are indeed the Reaper Princess!! My right hand witch. My Gal Friday!!! I appreciate you more than you know with your brilliant tips to the Reaper!!!

We have officially 34 now...slow but surely building up!

In the reaper hay day one year we had like 370 signed up!!!! Holy moly....that was something!! Can't believe it got pulled off! The past few years we have averaged 75 to 100 for the big reaper. Much more manageable!! Less stress..lol! I always seem to screw something up I need to fix! Ah well. Such is life I guess! 
I think this year will be the smallest big reaper since I started doing it. Life in a pandemic!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

On a note about gift costs. I craft..and buy thrift store and clearance items. So my gifts usually look like the were way more than 20 dollars. But I do try to keep it close. Sometimes. I get clearance 60 to 90 percent off...so I only pay a few dollars for a much more expensive item. Seeing as I know I will be doing the reaper again I keep what I like to call my reaper stash. I get things all year long for it. A lot of times it's something general I can repurpose for Halloween.. I am cheap so even try to get my crafting supplies on sale or preferably clearance also.
But some folks don't have the space or desire to craft.. And that's perfectly fine....everyone has their own wheel house. So as long as you do your best to keep your victims likes in mind when doing their gifts...it's all good!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the SR! So much fun. I have 6 large plastic storage bins that I am in the process of unearthing from the closet in my Witchy Room. They are full of things I picked up for next to nothing with the Reapers in mind. 

I am trying to purge things so I can’t wait to get my Victim so I don’t throw away some thing that I have to use. Now that I am teaching full time again I am downsizing. All of my witches are pulled I. That room in the love seat and bed and have been like that since Oct! It was really rainy and so we did a small display on the porch and The entry way and they just got tossed in the extra room. I have been digging them out and setting up and fluffing my beauties all day. 

I really should pull out those containers and take to the thrift stores without opening. I know I will keep more than I should. It is also a given that I will get rid of some perfect item for my Vic in a couple of weeks but a cleaning I go!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yeah...the second I get rid of something I find a use for it!!! I have down sized and given some of my goodies for reaper gifts too. Mainly cuz we don't do the big park set ups anymore. Man I miss that!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i ordered something to day for my future victim whoot


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lady Arsenic pulls up a pillow & a zucchini muffin in Bethene's bushes. The air smells oddly of rocket fuel & Matpakke. She sits next to WitchyKitty, safely away from the pool.
> "Whatever you do, dont fall asleep!"


Hands her a lovely cab..."here you are, Золотце "


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My husband pulled my big tub containers out of the closet and there are 8–not six! I also have things in the garage and shed. Sheesh I think I am a Halloween hoarder! Someone is goi g to be happy to find all this goodness at my favorite thrift store before long!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> My husband pulled my big tub containers out of the closet and there are 8–not six! I also have things in the garage and shed. Sheesh I think I am a Halloween hoarder! Someone is goi g to be happy to find all this goodness at my favorite thrift store before long!



I lost count of how many bins and bags of Halloween decor we have. I really should go through and find some to donate, but I love it all...I can't part with any of it, lol. I found a few items, last year, that i was able to force myself to part with, but I think I gave them to my mommy, lol. If you took all your stuff to a thrift store near me, i'd probably be the one trying to buy it all up, even though I've nowhere to put any of it, hahaha! It's just terrible. I used to joke that i needed a bigger house for all my Halloween decor. Well, we got a bigger house, and now I have run out of room, again, and need an even bigger house! Anyone willing to donate a bigger house to me for all my Halloween stuff???😂🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

9 more days until sign ups are over?? I'm surprised I haven't heard more people in the bushes chanting for their victims, yet!!
It's been so much quieter in this thread than I have ever seen it. Have you gotten any more sign ups, Bethene?

Maybe...maybe if I sing, more will come?? Okay, here it goes:

Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate,
The first one said, "Oh my it's getting late!"
The second one said, "There are witches in the air!"
The third one said, "...but we don't care!"
The fourth one said, "Let's run and run and run!"
The fifth one said, "I'm ready for some fun!"
oooOOOOOOooo went the wind and OUT went the lights,
and the five little pumpkins rolled out of site!
🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I lost count of how many bins and bags of Halloween decor we have. I really should go through and find some to donate, but I love it all...I can't part with any of it, lol. I found a few items, last year, that i was able to force myself to part with, but I think I gave them to my mommy, lol. If you took all your stuff to a thrift store near me, i'd probably be the one trying to buy it all up, even though I've nowhere to put any of it, hahaha! It's just terrible. I used to joke that i needed a bigger house for all my Halloween decor. Well, we got a bigger house, and now I have run out of room, again, and need an even bigger house! Anyone willing to donate a bigger house to me for all my Halloween stuff???😂🎃


i donated in total 9 truck loads of Halloween this year. was time to purge big time felt great to do so also


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is not my decor—just bins if things that I bought to use to make things. Sad. Sad. I have truck load if things I use and can’t part with—oh my


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 36....whoo hooo!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Hands her a lovely cab..."here you are, Золотце "


Спасибо дорогой! How's the weather in your world? 


Saki.Girl said:


> i ordered something to day for my future victim whoot


Good grief! I'm behind already! I still need a design for my Halloween cards this year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't realize sign ups were almost over, your right! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> 9 more days until sign ups are over?? I'm surprised I haven't heard more people in the bushes chanting for their victims, yet!!
> It's been so much quieter in this thread than I have ever seen it. Have you gotten any more sign ups, Bethene?
> 
> Maybe...maybe if I sing, more will come?? Okay, here it goes:
> ...


That song just brought me back to being in elementary school and making Halloween decorations and trying to figure out what to wear for the school costume parade. Good times! 🎃


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, elementary school and Halloween was so much fun! We always had a carnival and each class had a booth of some kind and go to decorated and set their own theme. We even got to use the Halloween name and. It Fall Festival. Of course, my favorite was always the fortune teller or wicked witch one and especially the haunted house! Truly this was my inspiration as a Haunter!

I also loved the pet show/store and the General Store where we all donated things to be bought by others. I did a lot of Christmas shopping there every year.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Спасибо дорогой! How's the weather in your world?


Surprising. Relatively cool. Although of course we still have to drink our air.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

In that case, may I offer you a straw?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Спасибо


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Спасибо


You say Спасибо , and I raise you 来てくれてありがとう. Humans live on a tiny little planet and yet they have 6,500+ languages. Is it any wonder we have problems communicating?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

bethene said:


> We have officially 34 now...slow but surely building up!
> 
> In the reaper hay day one year we had like 370 signed up!!!! Holy moly....that was something!! Can't believe it got pulled off! The past few years we have averaged 75 to 100 for the big reaper. Much more manageable!! Less stress..lol! I always seem to screw something up I need to fix! Ah well. Such is life I guess!
> I think this year will be the smallest big reaper since I started doing it. Life in a pandemic!


Every year we put out Halloween decorations, and every year we hope that we could get even half the number of TOTs that others brag about. But we never do. We get between 9 and 20 usually. We've had a few great years where we got between 40 and 50. Regardless of the numbers, come the next year, we're putting out our cauldron creep and tombstones, and hoping for the best. And we always will until we can't anymore. Because we are a part of a rarefied group. We are the keepers of the spirit of Halloween. It doesn't really matter how many come. If one little kid sees our display and grows up to be a haunter, we will have done our part. We will have kept Halloween alive for the next generation.

To us the Secret Reapers event does much the same for the haunters. It keeps alive the spirit of Halloween for those entrusted to keep that spirit alive. It doesn't matter really how many dig deep into their cemetery of goodies to reap their victims. Sure, hundreds would be wonderful, but even if a handful show up, it will be worth the effort. That's the thing about magic. It can present itself to many, or just a handful, and it is no less magic. Thanks Bethene for keeping the spirit alive regardless of how many are there to share it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You are welcome Chubstuff!! I love it too!! I agree...its magic! Folks from all over the world get together and make/buy for someone they have most likely never met...and ship..sometimes over seas. All for the love of Halloween!!!! The thoughtfulness of those who do the reaper fills my heart with hope for the world. Which in these times is something I struggle with.

We are up to 37!!☺☺


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Every year we put out Halloween decorations, and every year we hope that we could get even half the number of TOTs that others brag about. But we never do. We get between 9 and 20 usually. We've had a few great years where we got between 40 and 50. Regardless of the numbers, come the next year, we're putting out our cauldron creep and tombstones, and hoping for the best. And we always will until we can't anymore. Because we are a part of a rarefied group. We are the keepers of the spirit of Halloween. It doesn't really matter how many come. If one little kid sees our display and grows up to be a haunter, we will have done our part. We will have kept Halloween alive for the next generation.
> 
> To us the Secret Reapers event does much the same for the haunters. It keeps alive the spirit of Halloween for those entrusted to keep that spirit alive. It doesn't matter really how many dig deep into their cemetery of goodies to reap their victims. Sure, hundreds would be wonderful, but even if a handful show up, it will be worth the effort. That's the thing about magic. It can present itself to many, or just a handful, and it is no less magic. Thanks Bethene for keeping the spirit alive regardless of how many are there to share it.


At our old house, we only used to get between about the same amount, 9-25 Trick or Treaters. We still decorated like crazy. We didn't just do it just for passing out candy, we did it for ourselves, all October long, for the neighborhood folks, for the kids who did show up on Halloween night, for people driving by, visitors, ect...

At this house, we get quite a few more...though nowhere near as many as some others, thankfully, as I couldn't afford or handle that many, lol. My first year in this house was an intimidating Halloween! We had about 150-165ish, I can't remember. It was a lot in comparison to 9, lol.

Growing up, my love of holidays was shown to me by my Grandparents...especially my Grandpa (I miss them like crazy)! You should've seen all the decor he had for every holiday, inside and out...especially Halloween and Christmas! You guys would've LOVED him. He liked to work with wood and paint, so there were lots of big and small wooden cutouts out in the yard, lights, ect. Now, they lived on a tiny, one lane, just several houses on, dead end street at the very end of town next to the woods (I lived there, too, much of my life until adulthood)...so, you can guess we got pretty much ZERO trick or treaters down there on that dark, lonely street, besides us grandkids and our friends...and once we all grew up, there were no Tots...regardless, he still went all out with decorations, inside and out, and had candy, just in case. My mom lived there, too, and after my Grandparents passed, and she still decorated and made up candy bags, just in case they got a stray Tot to show up. My aunt and uncle lived two doors down from them...same situation. Still decorated, still had candy just in case, but never got Tots, besides occasional family. They all just love the holidays enough to decorate, anyway...same thing as me...for themselves and for anyone who may come down our street to visit a neighbor, turn around, delivery people, visitors, ect.

I remember one year, I was talking to an old friend of mine who had some kids and she mentioned she'd drive all the way over there to see my mom and aunt and bring her kids Toting there...let me tell you, it made my family's day, lol, and the kids loved the decorations. I will always be grateful to that friend for offering to do that for my family. 

It's all about the magic of Halloween, both for ourselves and anyone who may go by the house all month. This year, Trick or Treat may not even happen with Covid and all...be we will still decorate!!! Even in that first year that I found out I had MS and I could barely walk or function...we still got that decor up! It may have been difficult and taken awhile...it still is hard for me, now...but I will try to decorate for as long as I am capable, as I just love it, so! 

I agree, Secret Reaper gets us all really into the Halloween Spirit for the season...it kicks us into full gear, lol. I really hope some more people crawl out of the woodwork and show up to sign up...we are missing so many regulars, I always worry when we don't see or hear from them here. Come on, guys...for any who are capable and haven't been hit hard by this stupid virus situation, join the fun and sign up! You know you want to!!!🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> You are welcome Chubstuff!! I love it too!! I agree...its magic! Folks from all over the world get together and make/buy for someone they have most likely never met...and ship..sometimes over seas. All for the love of Halloween!!!! The thoughtfulness of those who do the reaper fills my heart with hope for the world. Which in these times is something I struggle with.
> 
> We are up to 37!!☺☺


Yay, you got another sign up!! Slowly, but surely! It'd be nice to see, at least, a nice 50 people sign up, given the circumstances.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

FINALLY got my sign up turned in! I don't know why I dread the making my likes/dislikes list so much! NOW I can relax and start chanting until I get my VICTIM....victim....victim. I mean some year we will wear bethene down and she will give us our victims early right???? 

Spookerstar and I have been plotting and dreaming and trying to figure out any possible way we can get together for our traditional reaper crafting weekend. Its looking pretty likely we won't be able to due to the pandemic and my husband being such high risk. It has had me so down all week and my brain on overdrive on how to get the risk down to manageable level. This will be the first year we don't get to do it together.

I know we will still find a way to share in the fun together and I feel bad complaining when I know others are going through so much. Just missing family so very much. I guess one plus will be I don't have to worry that I will get her as my victim this year. All the other years I imagine what will happen if I get her and then have to craft for her right in front of her while trying to pretend its for someone else! 

So pass me a cocktail----I am going to go see if I can convince the gerbils to recon the list so I can begin stalking!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chubstuff said:


> You say Спасибо , and I raise you 来てくれてありがとう. Humans live on a tiny little planet and yet they have 6,500+ languages. Is it any wonder we have problems communicating?


どういたしまして


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Rumor has it that the gerbils have indeed gotten hold of the list....


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> That song just brought me back to being in elementary school and making Halloween decorations and trying to figure out what to wear for the school costume parade. Good times! 🎃


The Halloween parade was always so much fun!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> The Halloween parade was always so much fun!!


I remember I was a...I'll give you one guess...CAT in one of my school parades that my mom has a pic of, lol. Of course I was a cat. Many times, even as a child, I was dressed as a cat or a witch. Go figure, lol! I miss stuff like that...I don't think they even do stuff like that, anymore...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I remember I was a...I'll give you one guess...CAT in one of my school parades that my mom has a pic of, lol. Of course I was a cat. Many times, even as a child, I was dressed as a cat or a witch. Go figure, lol! I miss stuff like that...I don't think they even do stuff like that, anymore...


Sadly, they don't do much of anything for Halloween in school anymore. It's a shame because it was so fun! You and my daughter have cats in common. She was a cat at least once for Halloween! I remember we had a lot of fun making that costume.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Been perusing the likes/dislikes and getting super excited to get started!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Anticipation is rough. I want to know my victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Rumor has it that the gerbils have indeed gotten hold of the list....


Bethene can be sneaky, though, and set out false lists....on the other hand, the gerbils have caught on to this...so, it's a 50/50 chance that they got the real pre-list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot only 7 days till victim time whoot


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So excited to find out my VICTIM! I just love seeing what everyone else likes and dislikes for Halloween. I’ve been doing my best to instill a love of Halloween in my daughter and it’s so fun decorating with her and getting her in the spirit! She has already chosen a costume for our dog-a hot dog 😂


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

ceo418 said:


> That song just brought me back to being in elementary school and making Halloween decorations and trying to figure out what to wear for the school costume parade. Good times! 🎃


Okay, here's my song from I believe kindergarten:
Ahem...

Black cat, black cat looking for a witch
All around the night is dark as pitch
You can see because your eyes are green
Black cat, black cat this is Halloween!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Can’t wait because I too am downsizing. If anyone is still on the fence about joining us just jump right in.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> Can’t wait because I too am downsizing. If anyone is still on the fence about joining us just jump right in.


It's the nature of the beast I suppose that we get excited about Halloween and then as other things take priority, we begin to downsize. Be it age, a new home, a different job, or even deciding to take a haunt in a completely different direction; downsizing seems to be a fact of life for all haunters. 

At the moment we're still growing, but we're doing our best to stay focused on just a few displays so that we don't collect too much stuff. I wish I could say it's working.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, WitchyKitty, please pour me one of your apple cider drinks while we wait for our victims! I'm in!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batty Patty said:


> Okay, here's my song from I believe kindergarten:
> Ahem...
> 
> Black cat, black cat looking for a witch
> ...


Love this!!! I haven't heard this one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, WitchyKitty, please pour me one of your apple cider drinks while we wait for our victims! I'm in!


You got it! Coming right up!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic returns to the bushes after a soak in the pool. A Hitchcock movie ( The Trouble With Harry) plays while a proper thunderstorm rattles the air. A goblet of liquor & a plate of choc chip cookies.....ahhhhhh! A week off of work.......😁😁😁😁😁😁 Anyone care to join me for a movie?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love movies...and chocolate chip cookies!!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love movies...and chocolate chip cookies!!!


I'd love to watch a movie with fresh baked cookies...but I'm very jealous of your pool...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, that movie was silly. Jerry Mathers AKA Leave it To Beaver was about 6 yes old, & Shirley Maclaine made her movie debut. The Trouble with Harry is, he dies, & everyone keeps digging him up for one reason or another. Reminded me of a high school play. I think tomorrow nights movie will be Hocus Pocus.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim victim victim!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ok, that movie was silly. Jerry Mathers AKA Leave it To Beaver was about 6 yes old, & Shirley Maclaine made her movie debut. The Trouble with Harry is, he dies, & everyone keeps digging him up for one reason or another. Reminded me of a high school play.


Not every Hitchcock movie can have a woman stabbed to death in a shower by a guy wearing women's clothing. Now that's comedy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 41!!! We have a week....would love to see 50!!!!

In case I haven't told you guys in a while:: you are are the bestest of the best.😍😍


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

COUNT ME IN! Wow I've been doing this SR for so long, can't believe I almost missed out. PM Coming Bethene!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 41!!! We have a week....would love to see 50!!!!
> 
> In case I haven't told you guys in a while:: you are are the bestest of the best.😍😍


Yay! Keep those sign ups coming!! 
I agree, bethene...everyone is the bestest of the best!! 🎃


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> We are up to 41!!! We have a week....would love to see 50!!!!
> 
> In case I haven't told you guys in a while:: you are are the bestest of the best.😍😍


Just curious, how do you match us to our victims? Draw names out of a witches hat? Let the hamsters pick at random?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well...out side of some special circumstances..aka over seas Canada victims which need to be handled special... It is random. My flying monkey's help draw the names out of my witches hat. While my kitties take a well deserved nap from protecting my lists so well! 😻 😻 😻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Just curious, how do you match us to our victims? Draw names out of a witches hat? Let the hamsters pick at random?


The Ninja Gerbils are on our side...they are the ones that try to get bethene's Victim match list before she actually gives us our victims. Bethene has guardian cats to stop the gerbils and flying monkeys that help her out, too.
Oh, the Gerbils would LOVE to be on the "inside", lol. It would make getting us our Victims much easier to be double agents!!
I've never asked if she uses her witch hat to pull the names...
I may not know her exact ways she picks names, but I think it's mostly randomly drawn, but it depends on what people wrote for where they will ship to, as well. If someone will only ship to the states, she can't match them with someone overseas, if someone wants someone overseas, she can't match them with a states person, ect...you get the idea. She has to keep track of all of this when matching Reapers and Victims. I would imagine the Secret reapers that have less people are much easier to keep track of and match than the ones with hundreds of people who all have different shipping choices! I imagine she has some sort of system for all of this, as she's been doing it for so long!
Our Reaper Queen does a lot of work to run this event! (She has to keep track of everyone's lists, too, the tracking numbers once we send our boxes and PM her the tracking, she has to figure out and message people when people or boxes go missing, coordinate Rescue Reapers if we need them, help out special cases that pop up on occasion, be the go between if we need info from our Victim...she will ask the questions for us so we stay secret...oh, there is soooo much she does!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well...out side of some special circumstances..aka over seas Canada victims which need to be handled special... It is random. My flying monkey's help draw the names out of my witches hat. While my kitties take a well deserved nap from protecting my lists so well! 😻 😻 😻


Hahahaha...you just wrote a much more simplified version of what I answered her in my huge, long post! Then you beat me to the posting of the answer, hahaha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!! But I really do appreciate your jumping in to explain things!!!! So thank you oh reaper princess!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Lol!!! But I really do appreciate your jumping in to explain things!!!! So thank you oh reaper princess!!!


You are most welcome, my Reaper Queen!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you for the explanation! I'm so excited to get my victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey folks, been a little bit. Cleaning up storm damage in my yard for a bit but all is well. In the meantime....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Br1m, glad you made it through the storm! You deserve a drink!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hear ya' on the storm damage clean up, Br1mston3...we just had a Derecho on Monday...tore our area up. 

Our neighborhood has lots of damaged trees... every single neighbor had limbs everywhere, including us. Our single, poor tree we have lost two huge limbs that were ripped off and fell, and we still have branches half ripped off, still hanging up in the tree that we have no idea how to get down. Lines and poles were down, everywhere, transformers blew...most lost power here and in surrounding cities...some are STILL without power, today. Some still have no cable, too, like my mom...they said cable won't be restored until, at least, midday Friday. 

Our immediate neighborhood that I can see from my yard doesn't seem to have structural damage, thankfully...all our limbs magically fell in the yards or streets and not on our houses or garages...but others weren't so lucky around the area. (I can't leave to go look around, I'm in self isolation because I'm sick with possible Covid...don't know for sure, as my doc doesn't want to write referrals for going to get the test unless your work asks for it or you can't breathe severely. They just told me I had to stay home because I have the symptoms. Places that do the test without a referral are a drive away. Sigh.) Anyway, my uncle works at a local car wash and part of it is collapsed in. People got trapped inside of one of our local state parks because trees fell and blocked the entrances...three women were injured, there, one of them was pinned under one of the trees! No fatalities, though, thankfully. I hope that woman will be okay.

My aunt, uncle and cousins are some that still have no power...they are saying days before they could restore it. I guess they had a ton of food in the fridge/freezer and lost it all (we aren't a rich family, so that was a big upset for them...they have a baby/toddler, too. No power, no food, no cable, no nothing. A transformer blew right behind their house.)

We got lucky with getting our power back on after about 4 hours (My in laws are only a block and a half away and didn't get power back until 2 hours after us, and my mom lives only 8 blocks away and didn't get power back until 5 hours after us...which was bad, for her, as she needs breathing treatments and went all that time with no breathing meds, sitting in the dark.), simply because our small city has our own electric and we don't use Ameren like all the surrounding area that has to wait for power. 

Besides our tree damage, we had damage to anything I didn't have time to bring in the house, such as flower pots/plants (both potted and perennial in ground flowers and shrubs, veggie garden damage...so glad my mini pumpkin towers didn't come down!!! I think the garage helped block a little of the wind. I had flower pots literally thrown across the back yard.), debris all over: leaves, branches, garbage, things from other people's yards, mud and dirt, ect. I forgot to get my two pricey little black flower pots off the front porch railings before the wind smashed one all over the front stairs. My husband was able to run out and save the other one, but I bought them together to be a matching set to match the new front porch floor we recently put in. Small thing to be upset about...but I don't think I can replace it. I'm soooo glad I had time to bring in the big porch lanterns, that cost us an arm and a leg a few years back from QVC, and our patio furniture cushions and pillows. 

Our neighbors tall flagpole was pulled down...it fell across the back alley and we are pretty sure some jerk drove through and ran it over before the neighbor could go get it. Why would someone run someones flagpole over?? It's not like they couldn't see a big, metal pole with a full size flag on it across the alley! I peeked around the fence and saw the pole is all dented in. Some people...smh... 

For those who don't know, a Derecho is similar in wind force and length of time as those on the coasts who get hurricanes that go over land...except a Derecho is a straight line storm with no eye or rotation. It can bring tornadoes, though...which I think it did in some areas. Our area had winds around the 90mph range, I think they said, and the highest I saw measured just before it hit us was 112mph, could've been higher ones, but I didn't read about it. Gusts may have been stronger...lots of gusts with the sustained winds. We have been through another bad one of these back in 2009 at our old house...that one really did bad damage to our street. As if being at the end of Tornado Alley isn't bad enough, we get these things, too. Most of the damage was done in just seconds of it hitting very suddenly. We all knew it was coming and were preparing, thankfully, but it showed up hard and fast like a slap to the face! It's always great to be terrified and panicking when you have a lung/cough illness...I couldn't breathe and had to try to calm my anxiety.

I'm sad about our tree and the few garden things I lost...but it could've been a lot worse. We, the kitties, neighbors and family/friends are all safe, none of us got hurt, the house is good, that we can see...I feel bad for those who had worse damage and those who did get hurt...

Sorry about the long post, lol. Was just commiserating with Br1mston3 and others who had bad storms, recently. I'm bored and just kinda talking your ears off (typing your eyes out?? LOL!)

Okay, you may now resume your Victim chanting and Signing up!🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim so ready for you


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hear ya' on the storm damage clean up, Br1mston3...we just had a Derecho on Monday...tore our area up.
> 
> Our neighborhood has lots of damaged trees... every single neighbor had limbs everywhere, including us. Our single, poor tree we have lost two huge limbs that were ripped off and fell, and we still have branches half ripped off, still hanging up in the tree that we have no idea how to get down. Lines and poles were down, everywhere, transformers blew...most lost power here and in surrounding cities...some are STILL without power, today. Some still have no cable, too, like my mom...they said cable won't be restored until, at least, midday Friday.
> 
> ...



I am originally from the Midwest so I know all about storms moving across the west it is crazy how these Derechos are becoming more common. Crazy thing is the tropical storm eye passed within 50 miles and I got like no rain. Monday we had an afternoon storm come across that tore all kinds of small limbs down, but a tree outside my yard got torn in two and is hanging on my fence and shed in back. The city said since it fell into my yard it is my tree now lol. I have to get rid of the top half and they will get rid of the stump. Fortunately it did not hurt the fence or the shed which houses all my Halloween props!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry went dark for a time, but now with a few days off getting caught up. How scary all these storms. Glad no one was hurt!
Bethene I am so glad we are getting a few more to add to the pool. Maybe we could make it to 50 or more before you close down 👻


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

bethene said:


> Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!! PLEASE read all the info here... it will answer some of your questions. but if not.. let me know! Lets make this a great reaper season!!! Let the games begin!
> 
> PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like.
> 
> ...


I’m in will post list by Friday


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay all, I got to it soon then I thought.

My List. I hate cruel items. No zombie babies, or gore body parts. I love to see hand made and creative items. I love witchy things. Nightmare before Christmas, Vampire, Miniature everything Halloween. Spells, Dragons, poison apples, Game of Thrones, Frankenstein, Mummy,Wolf-man, Edger Allen Poe, Haunted House, Halloween recipe books, I think that's it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am originally from the Midwest so I know all about storms moving across the west it is crazy how these Derechos are becoming more common. Crazy thing is the tropical storm eye passed within 50 miles and I got like no rain. Monday we had an afternoon storm come across that tore all kinds of small limbs down, but a tree outside my yard got torn in two and is hanging on my fence and shed in back. The city said since it fell into my yard it is my tree now lol. I have to get rid of the top half and they will get rid of the stump. Fortunately it did not hurt the fence or the shed which houses all my Halloween props!


Glad it didn't get your fence, shed and props!!!!! 

How lovely of them to claim their tree is now yours...{insert pumpkin emoji eye roll here}

These storms are definitely getting more and more common, up here. So is the wind, in general. We always had wind during the Fall, but it seems like we get more and more wind, year round, now...and even worse winds in the Fall. It's always lovely to have to constantly tie and rebar down all of your Halloween decor...

(Heck, we even had a hurricane from the south make it all the way up to us, this year. Granted, it was no longer a hurricane, at that point, more then very end of the tropical storm it turned into...but still rotating, still a decent storm/rain and angled more towards us than the other direction they normally go. It was weird to see on the radar.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Hay all, I got to it soon then I thought.
> 
> My List. I hate cruel items. No zombie babies, or gore body parts. I love to see hand made and creative items. I love witchy things. Nightmare before Christmas, Vampire, Miniature everything Halloween. Spells, Dragons, poison apples, Game of Thrones, Frankenstein, Mummy,Wolf-man, Edger Allen Poe, Haunted House, Halloween recipe books, I think that's it. Thanks for reading.


If you could, post your list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread for the SR if you could so your future Reaper can find it easier!! 🎃


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah please sign me up!!! I messaged Bethene still waiting on response! so excited


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am originally from the Midwest so I know all about storms moving across the west it is crazy how these Derechos are becoming more common. Crazy thing is the tropical storm eye passed within 50 miles and I got like no rain. Monday we had an afternoon storm come across that tore all kinds of small limbs down, but a tree outside my yard got torn in two and is hanging on my fence and shed in back. The city said since it fell into my yard it is my tree now lol. I have to get rid of the top half and they will get rid of the stump. Fortunately it did not hurt the fence or the shed which houses all my Halloween props!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is crazy. We had a storm here last week that tore up a lot. We are in a big tornado area but this was just wind. We were without power all night and most of the next day.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Boy, this year....leap year, vivid, storms, cancellations, closures, and it's an election year....🤮 cant wait for 2021, it's got to be better. I saw a meme that said so far 2020 has been like looking both ways before crossing the street, then getting run over by an airplane. Sorry for everyone's bumpy year, let's hope victims bring a happy distraction! (That last part comes across weird if your not from around here! Secret Reaper I mean)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, that is crazy. We had a storm here last week that tore up a lot. We are in a big tornado area but this was just wind. We were without power all night and most of the next day.


Sorry that you had nasty storms and lost power, too! My family and friends that still hadn't gotten their power back since Monday are just finally getting theirs back on. 
Hope you didn't have too much damage.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Boy, this year....leap year, vivid, storms, cancellations, closures, and it's an election year....🤮 cant wait for 2021, it's got to be better. I saw a meme that said so far 2020 has been like looking both ways before crossing the street, then getting run over by an airplane. Sorry for everyone's bumpy year, let's hope victims bring a happy distraction! (That last part comes across weird if your not from around here! Secret Reaper I mean)


Yes...that is exactly what 2020 has been like...big ol' airplane outta nowhere! Bam!
My year has been a nightmare...and it's not over, yet! 
I hope y'all do get a nice reprieve and distraction once you get your Victims to start getting and/or making goodies for!!! 

Bethene, what are you guys up to, now, for sign ups??? Creeping closer to, at least, 50? Will this be the smallest Main Reaper you've had if the numbers don't jump up in these last several days?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 42 I believe...I am hoping for 50.. In the early days of me running it we had smaller or close. But not in 10 years or more. So many regular reapers not here....I hope they are all ok....with so many families hit by this pandemic...it scares and worries me. So maybe they will yet!🙏💞


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes...that is exactly what 2020 has been like...big ol' airplane outta nowhere! Bam!
> My year has been a nightmare...and it's not over, yet!
> I hope y'all do get a nice reprieve and distraction once you get your Victims to start getting and/or making goodies for!!!
> 
> Bethene, what are you guys up to, now, for sign ups??? Creeping closer to, at least, 50? Will this be the smallest Main Reaper you've had if the numbers don't jump up in these last several days?



i can see why it is been getting less and less every year this year the crazy virs but shipping prices have gotten crazy
i remember when i could send a huge box for under 20 dollars those days are long gone,
i know also some have had some bad experiences with the reaper . there victim not thanking them or even saying they got there gift. I have had that happen to me and it is frustrating you put all that time into it and hear nothing. 

Why it is so important to post up pics of what you have revived and thank your reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 42 I believe...I am hoping for 50.. In the early days of me running it we had smaller or close. But not in 10 years or more. So many regular reapers not here....I hope they are all ok....with so many families hit by this pandemic...it scares and worries me. So maybe they will yet!🙏💞


I worry, too. It's odd to not hear from so many regulars. The bushes are usually hoppin' with fun and conversations...but with so many missing, it's been so quiet. As you said, I hope all is well with everyone. It's been a bad year for so many...😔

Hoping to see you hit that 50 mark, though...and still excited to see what those who have joined send!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i can see why it is been getting less and less every year this year the crazy virs but shipping prices have gotten crazy
> i remember when i could send a huge box for under 20 dollars those days are long gone,
> i know also some have had some bad experiences with the reaper . there victim not thanking them or even saying they got there gift. I have had that happen to me and it is frustrating you put all that time into it and hear nothing.
> 
> Why it is so important to post up pics of what you have revived and thank your reaper


Very much agreed, Saki. In the beginning, I could ship a good size box with even heavier wooden pieces in it from $9 to $14...not anymore! It costs about $8-$9 bucks just to send out a small box that weighs less than a pound, now! It's crazy! Shipping is one of the main reasons that I can't play, this year. With no income, we just can't afford to spend our remaining money on something such as shipping. (I'm still hoping for an income miracle in the next few days before sign ups are over, lol.)

I completely get what you are saying, too, about people being upset and nervous to play again in case they get one of those rare victims who don't post or even say they got their gifts. That's why we keep trying to stress that part if the exchange. It's very upsetting to those that happens to.

I still hope some of them show up, last minute, here, to join and get one of all of these awesome Reapers that are signed up, this year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The shipping for sure is crazy!!! As far as folks not saying thank you..or even say it came...with as many folks as we have it's bound to happen. Right? Absolutely not!! But it is what it is. I do it for the fun I have giving gifts. I have had people not acknowledge gifts I took a lot of effort making. Felt bad..I will admit it. But won't not join in anymore. Everyone makes their own minds up...but please don't let one bad experience color your whole view with the reaper. And if there are any issues about anything... I am a PM away!!
I also want to address folks who feel cheated on a gift.. Cost wise or someone not following the list. Once again... There's always someone in the bunch... But the majority do well. Some years maybe better than others. Once again.... Don't let the bad apples turn you away!!.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> The shipping for sure is crazy!!! As far as folks not saying thank you..or even say it came...with as many folks as we have it's bound to happen. Right? Absolutely not!! But it is what it is. I do it for the fun I have giving gifts. I have had people not acknowledge gifts I took a lot of effort making. Felt bad..I will admit it. But won't not join in anymore. Everyone makes their own minds up...but please don't let one bad experience color your whole view with the reaper. And if there are any issues about anything... I am a PM away!!
> I also want to address folks who feel cheated on a gift.. Cost wise or someone not following the list. Once again... There's always someone in the bunch... But the majority do well. Some years maybe better than others. Once again.... Don't let the bad apples turn you away!!.


So Agree with you I for one have not let the few bad apples turn me away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

On a side not 4 days till victims


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

bethene said:


> So many regular reapers not here....I hope they are all ok....with so many families hit by this pandemic...it scares and worries me. So maybe they will yet!🙏💞


We're far from regulars, this being our second year, but I do know that life around our house has been hectic enough that we stumbled across the Secret Reaper's announcement rather than actively seeking it out. There are days that go by, sometimes weeks, when I don't visit the Intertubes. Friends that have died, health issues that need addressing, work to be done... it all takes a toll. Sometimes sitting in front of a computer isn't top of the list. In time, most of us will find balance, but I have to admit, we're still peddling as fast as we can just to stay in place. I hope all those you hoped to see are well, and that their absence just means that life is hectic, not horrible.

We never begrudge anyone taking a step back when their burdens are too great. It's just that here we feel so impotent do do anything to ease those burdens. While logistically a nightmare to pull off, it almost seems as if having a year where people could say, "hey, I want to just be a reaper," or "I could use a package to cheer me up," was an option. No rules, no expectations other than to take care of each other. That said, the Secret Reapers is just about the closest thing to that idea anywhere on the net. I'm glad it's here. I hope everyone who hopes to, finds their way here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree...while, so far, I have had some dang pretty good victims and haven't had one not acknowledge me or not post pics, if I ever did, it would hurt, but it wouldn't stop me from joining, again. Like everyone said, above, there are a lot of people who join, and there can always be one that might pop up and not be a good Victim for some reason or another and you MIGHT be the Reaper of that one bad one, but it's rare to happen and probably won't happen the next time you play.

*That's why we always tell people to take pics of the gifts you are sending before you box and mail them. That way, if you are unlucky enough to have a victim not post or thank you, you can post your own pics at the end so we can all still see and enjoy them and tell you how awesome you are, lol. (There have been times where a Victim will post to thank you but is having camera/phone/computer issues and can't post pics even though they want to...that's a great time to have your own pictures to post for your Victim, too.)*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> We're far from regulars, this being our second year, but I do know that life around our house has been hectic enough that we stumbled across the Secret Reaper's announcement rather than actively seeking it out. There are days that go by, sometimes weeks, when I don't visit the Intertubes. Friends that have died, health issues that need addressing, work to be done... it all takes a toll. Sometimes sitting in front of a computer isn't top of the list. In time, most of us will find balance, but I have to admit, we're still peddling as fast as we can just to stay in place. I hope all those you hoped to see are well, and that their absence just means that life is hectic, not horrible.
> 
> We never begrudge anyone taking a step back when their burdens are too great. It's just that here we feel so impotent do do anything to ease those burdens. While logistically a nightmare to pull off, it almost seems as if having a year where people could say, "hey, I want to just be a reaper," or "I could use a package to cheer me up," was an option. No rules, no expectations other than to take care of each other. That said, the Secret Reapers is just about the closest thing to that idea anywhere on the net. I'm glad it's here. I hope everyone who hopes to, finds their way here.


Well said, chubstuff. I hope things calm down for you, soon and, if you were speaking of yourselves, I am sorry for the loss of your friend and any health issues you could be dealing with.

I am hoping that those who are missing are just dealing with some hectic things and haven't had time or remembered to check for the Reaper sign ups.

We have a great group of people that do these Secret Reapers. Besides the normal gift exchange, we have had times where many of us pitched in to send gifts during SR time to people who are in a rough spot, or relatives of our reapers that aren't even on the forum but need a cheer up, ect. It's such a good feeling to me to just GIVE to someone who needs it and see how surprised and delighted to get boxes, packages and cards from people they don't know, just because, just to make them smile. Then there are our Rescue Reapers, too, who just make up a box of goodies for a Victim who never got their box from their Reaper for some reason or another...they expect nothing in return, they just give.

I just love this group. I, personally, know how kind and caring many of you can be and it warms my heart. Hugs and Light to all of you. Happy Secret Reaper Time!! 🎃💜🧡👻💀😽


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so on the fence this year guys. I'm nervous mostly because most of my local stores have nothing halloween related yet. They all keep saying how behind their shipments are with everything going on. I know that I can make things, but i'm really not good at crafting. 😅😅 I'll have ok ideas, but am not great at delivering something that somebody would likely want to display. So all that mixed with the crazy price differences from CAD to USD, I feel like i'll just let my victim down. aka... ripped off. 😐 

If it helps anyone else decide, I truly don't care what I receive. It could be a box of dollar store spider webs and i'd be happy just to be doing something "festive". 

Ugh, i'm not trying to complain. I'm pretty sure i've participated every year since 2010, so i'd be totally bummed to sit this one out... I would just feel horrible to make my victim not enjoy their experience.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> I'm so on the fence this year guys. I'm nervous mostly because most of my local stores have nothing halloween related yet. They all keep saying how behind their shipments are with everything going on. I know that I can make things, but i'm really not good at crafting. 😅😅 I'll have ok ideas, but am not great at delivering something that somebody would likely want to display. So all that mixed with the crazy price differences from CAD to USD, I feel like i'll just let my victim down. aka... ripped off. 😐
> 
> If it helps anyone else decide, I truly don't care what I receive. It could be a box of dollar store spider webs and i'd be happy just to be doing something "festive".
> 
> Ugh, i'm not trying to complain. I'm pretty sure i've participated every year since 2010, so i'd be totally bummed to sit this one out... I would just feel horrible to make my victim not enjoy their experience.


You should join! There may not be stuff in your stores, yet, but there is still a few days of sign ups, left, and then about a month's worth of time for your stores to start putting stuff out on the shelves. Maybe you would get a Victim who has things on their list that you can get year round, as well as Halloween stuff. I have seen so may people ask for things like candle holders/candelabras for a Gothic/Victorian type theme, specific crafting materials for them to make their own things that they may need, things like skulls, dragons, owls, black cats, ect. can be found in stores year round...if you are really worried and it's keeping you on the fence, bethene could even help to make sure you get a victim that has some items you may be able to send that aren't Halloween just in case your stores don't stock in time. Our Reaper Queen will help as best she can for her Reapers to be able to join!! Just bring this up to her in a PM and see what she can do! Since you are from Canada, I know you would probably be in her special victim/reaper match up list like other out of the country folks, anyway. 
Join!!! Jump off that fence!! You know you want to!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we reapers are just sitting here counting down the time till our victims


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, WitchyKitty, please pour me one of your apple cider drinks while we wait for our victims! I'm in!


~Quite suddenly, all of the gerbils stop what they were doing, and perk up. As if listening intently. As if hearing a voice they know only too well.~
~And then they begin to...smile...~


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Reaper Princess...once again you jumped in to help!!!!
Kerimonster...we can put out heads together and figure this out!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hear ya' on the storm damage clean up, Br1mston3...we just had a Derecho on Monday...tore our area up.
> 
> Our neighborhood has lots of damaged trees... every single neighbor had limbs everywhere, including us. Our single, poor tree we have lost two huge limbs that were ripped off and fell, and we still have branches half ripped off, still hanging up in the tree that we have no idea how to get down. Lines and poles were down, everywhere, transformers blew...most lost power here and in surrounding cities...some are STILL without power, today. Some still have no cable, too, like my mom...they said cable won't be restored until, at least, midday Friday.
> 
> ...


Oh my! I was just reading about the derechos and wow, that's some serious damage they can do!! I'm glad you are ok and got your power back quickly. I used to live in tornado country and I don't miss it.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

chubstuff said:


> Not every Hitchcock movie can have a woman stabbed to death in a shower by a guy wearing women's clothing. Now that's comedy.


Hey that's one of the greatest movies ever made. It's not Hitch's fault that everyone copied him after that.Maybe the gerbils just try to do a little editing every now and then....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kerimonster said:


> I'm so on the fence this year guys. I'm nervous mostly because most of my local stores have nothing halloween related yet. They all keep saying how behind their shipments are with everything going on. I know that I can make things, but i'm really not good at crafting. 😅😅 I'll have ok ideas, but am not great at delivering something that somebody would likely want to display. So all that mixed with the crazy price differences from CAD to USD, I feel like i'll just let my victim down. aka... ripped off. 😐
> 
> If it helps anyone else decide, I truly don't care what I receive. It could be a box of dollar store spider webs and i'd be happy just to be doing something "festive".
> 
> Ugh, i'm not trying to complain. I'm pretty sure i've participated every year since 2010, so i'd be totally bummed to sit this one out... I would just feel horrible to make my victim not enjoy their experience.


If it helps you decide, I truly do not care what I receive either. You answered your own dilemma! I know what you mean about your victim's experience because I do it because I like to create and hopefully make something personal for my victim. Knowing that I was thought of is enough so I cannot see you letting your reaper down. You should know we all are having a 2020 kind of year lol and anyone would be lucky to have you as a reaper!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

We are getting so close!!! I am super excited to get my victim  Not much longer to wait and start stalking...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Question for those who want to add new albums to their profile for their Future Reapers to look through...and i would like to know, myself: How do we add new albums, now??? Ever since the change, I haven't been able to do so. My last albums are from 2017...nothing updated for Reapers...and I've seen the same for many others...no new recent albums. 

Is there not currently a way to add now albums? Do I have to just update an older album, for now, to add new stuff?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Question for those who want to add new albums to their profile for their Future Reapers to look through...and i would like to know, myself: How do we add new albums, now??? Ever since the change, I haven't been able to do so. My last albums are from 2017...nothing updated for Reapers...and I've seen the same for many others...no new recent albums.
> 
> Is there not currently a way to add now albums? Do I have to just update an older album, for now, to add new stuff?



I will find out for you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 734284
> lol


Hahahahahahahahaaaaa!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I will find out for you


Thank you!! Much appreciated.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I will find out for you


I figured it out! I found a post explaining how to do it by Frankie's Girl. You go to the three dots up by your profile picture on the top left, hit Gallery, then on the left, Your Albums, then on the top right it will say "add media". You choose to make a new album or update an existing one.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> ~Quite suddenly, all of the gerbils stop what they were doing, and perk up. As if listening intently. As if hearing a voice they know only too well.~
> ~And then they begin to...smile...~


Uh oh! Look out X-pired! The Gerbils know your here....and are...happy to see you.....(sigh, I'd put my butt to the wall if I were you)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...however, I cannot find a way to edit the albums pictures, say, to remove a picture from an album. The only things I can find able to be edited are the name and privacy of the album. I wanted to remove some pictures from some. Can you find that out for me, Saki?

*On this topic, I hope all of you add some albums to your profiles, or update if you haven't added any in years like me. It really helps out your future Reaper to have pics to look at of your Halloween set ups and interests! Same as linking that Pinterest page to your list or Signature!!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Uh oh! Look out X-pired! The Gerbils know your here....and are...happy to see you.....(sigh, I'd put my butt to the wall if I were you)





The Auditor said:


> ~Quite suddenly, all of the gerbils stop what they were doing, and perk up. As if listening intently. As if hearing a voice they know only too well.~
> ~And then they begin to...smile...~


Hahahaha!!! Poor X-pired...I certainly hope you brought some gerbil snacks to appease them and then stay out of their line of sight as best as possible...

The gerbils tend to have their sites set on a couple particular Reapers...and they tend to hold grudges...


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> View attachment 734375


I've seen this and I want it, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

haha cleaning and organizing my craft room finding all kinds of goodies i never even new i bought haha come on victim


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Kerimonster, join us. I get stressed when shopping for my victim and I fear I was a crappy reaper my first few times. But my victims liked their gifts and I have LOVED every reaping I’ve been lucky enough to get. It’s all part of the fun.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Kerimonster said:


> I'm so on the fence this year guys. I'm nervous mostly because most of my local stores have nothing halloween related yet. They all keep saying how behind their shipments are with everything going on. I know that I can make things, but i'm really not good at crafting. 😅😅 I'll have ok ideas, but am not great at delivering something that somebody would likely want to display. So all that mixed with the crazy price differences from CAD to USD, I feel like i'll just let my victim down. aka... ripped off. 😐
> 
> If it helps anyone else decide, I truly don't care what I receive. It could be a box of dollar store spider webs and i'd be happy just to be doing something "festive".
> 
> Ugh, i'm not trying to complain. I'm pretty sure i've participated every year since 2010, so i'd be totally bummed to sit this one out... I would just feel horrible to make my victim not enjoy their experience.


You should join anyway! I know that our stores here in Texas aren’t really getting anything in until next week-I’ve been calling lol!! This is my second year, so I’m a newby, but I have to say that this is such a great place to be. Getting in the spirit is awesome and even if you only are able to send something you made or a bag of spiderwebs, someone will receive a package and know they were being thought about. I think that’s priceless in these crazy times. ❤


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I figured it out! I found a post explaining how to do it by Frankie's Girl. You go to the three dots up by your profile picture on the top left, hit Gallery, then on the left, Your Albums, then on the top right it will say "add media". You choose to make a new album or update an existing one.


What are the albums for? (I’m relatively new) thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> What are the albums for? (I’m relatively new) thanks!


They are just photo albums for people to look at of whatever you put int them...just like you can make albums on Facebook. I have albums of yearly decor, painted/carved pumpkins, my skellies doing funny things, Fall and halloween goodies I've made, ect.
Comment number 347, just some comments back or so, has me figuring out and explaining how to make and add to albums, since it changed back a couple years ago or so and I never figured out how to make new albums until now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I am joining. I've talked with bethene, I'm going to figure it out. 
I have sold some extra crafts to people and can use a little of that to help with shipping and such. Don't worry, my future Victim...we may be in a bit of a financial situation, but I will try to give you the reap you want and, hopefully, not disappoint you.
Everything has been so crummy, for me...I just need a little distraction. 
So, I will be joining in the chanting of "Victim!"
What number am I? Did we reach 50, yet? I hope we, at least, reach 50...though more would be better, like we usually have. 
I'll go post my list.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> The gerbils tend to have their sites set on a couple particular Reapers...and they tend to hold grudges...


They do, indeed. _No_ idea where they get that from.
~Pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> They do, indeed. _No_ idea where they get that from.
> ~Pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


Hmmm...no idea, huh?

Well, I DID say my "getting pushed into the pool" count was kinda low for this reaper...{{climbs out of pool and wrings out her Harry Potter pajama shorts and matching slippers...}


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay Witchykitty!! So happy you could join after all!! You are Reaper number 46....so we are getting there!!!!🤞


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I must admit that my favourite part of these reaps i seeing how creative everyone gets, and how thoughtfully they stalk their victims! If anyone is sitting on the fence because they think the stores don't have enough releases yet, please join... I love to see how everyday things can be Halloweened. I have loved every reap I've received, and appreciated the effort that's gone in to them.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Update on the 19 Crimes wine, not that it matters, but it's really quiet in the bushes this year. Snoop has a Cali Red that hits a little strong, but not in a bad way! Ee should expect nothing less from Snoop I guess. His talking label doesn't have an itemized list of all his crimes, but was still entertaining to watch!
Ok, how many days until the gerbils get the victim list? I have an inside job at a local store I'm dying to pull off in the name of my victim!
*VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We are SOOOO close to 50 people signed up!! Come on, folks! If I can join, you can, too!! This is the BIG Reaper! We can't have so few people playing...where is everyone! If you are lurking or on the fence, just do it! This year has been sooooo ridiculously crummy for most people...this could be just the distraction you need, too, like me! Please come play?? Pretty Please? With sugar on top? ...and a cherry?? I will bring more yummies to the bushes while we wait if you will come join us! Time is running out!!! JOIN!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic, it's only a couple days until sign up are over...bethene MUST have the list started, or pre-lists made, by now...the Ninja (Viking?/Space?) Gerbils should be ready for their mission, if they haven't already gone in. The already made one attempt and got a list that we don't know if is real r not...but more people have signed up, since then, so she must have new lists started or made. Come on, Gerbils!! Now is the time! GO! GO! GO! No one wants to wait two or three more days!! CHARGE!!!
(I probably shouldn't be yelling...they could be on a stealth mission instead of the new Viking War mission some of them were planning...)

In the meantime, I promised yummies to try to help bring in more people to join. I just finished making homemade salsa with veggies from my garden. It's sooo good!! Anyone want some?? I have tortilla chips, too!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> We are SOOOO close to 50 people signed up!! Come on, folks! If I can join, you can, too!! This is the BIG Reaper! We can't have so few people playing...where is everyone! If you are lurking or on the fence, just do it! This year has been sooooo ridiculously crummy for most people...this could be just the distraction you need, too, like me! Please come play?? Pretty Please? With sugar on top? ...and a cherry?? I will bring more yummies to the bushes while we wait if you will come join us! Time is running out!!! JOIN!!!


I've been trying to get a few friends to do it and they said they would, but you never know.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Once again you guys are cheering me up. Last year you did now after this crapppppyyyy year you are doing it again. Thank Everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its 100 here today so i have been in craft room man i can not wait to get a victim


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

My daughter and I look forward to this every year. This year especially - Pandemic ✅Job loss ✅ Car accident (and concussion) ✅ Have to move from my home ✅. I lurk but seriously LOVE the interactions here. Looking forward to VICTIM TIME! This bit of escapism is so welcome. So have a glass of 19 Crimes for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> My daughter and I look forward to this every year. This year especially - Pandemic ✅Job loss ✅ Car accident (and concussion) ✅ Have to move from my home ✅. I lurk but seriously LOVE the interactions here. Looking forward to VICTIM TIME! This bit of escapism is so welcome. So have a glass of 19 Crimes for me.


I'm sorry you are going through a super rough time, too. I hope you're better from your concussion! 
I hope you and your daughter will be joining...it sounds like you are, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> In the meantime, I promised yummies to try to help bring in more people to join. I just finished making homemade salsa with veggies from my garden. It's sooo good!! Anyone want some?? I have tortilla chips, too!!


mmmmm.... fresh salsa. There's nothing quite like it. It shows up at every family gathering we have thanks to one of our moms in a very extended family. We would join just for the salsa and chips if it weren't for the fact that we already joined.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea! 46 so far and we have one more day to round up to 50. WitchyKitty so happy you can join in! 
Victim Victim Victim


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in! My life has been hectic as school approaches. I got my room completely ready early so I could help any teachers with tech issues (I'm the tech guru). I was supposed to be teaching in person in a hybrid model and then found out days ago I was being switched to full online teaching.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim time is almost here whoot


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

I’m back for spooky season! Wanted to participate in one of these reapings over the last year but hesitated! I’m in this year!! Bethene I’ll send over my like/dislike list shortly! 😁


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More sign ups...yay!!! We are getting close to that 50!! Come on, fence sitters! Get us over that 50 mark! Let's do this so we can have a little fun to blot out a little of all the doom and gloom going on in 2020! Join!! I think we only have one more day until it's the start of Victim Time!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry you are going through a super rough time, too. I hope you're better from your concussion!
> I hope you and your daughter will be joining...it sounds like you are, but I'm not sure.


Oh yes, WitchKitty, we are definitely IN


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Summer said:


> I’m back for spooky season! Wanted to participate in one of these reapings over the last year but hesitated! I’m in this year!! Bethene I’ll send over my like/dislike list shortly! 😁


Yay!! Welcome Summer.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> ~Quite suddenly, all of the gerbils stop what they were doing, and perk up. As if listening intently. As if hearing a voice they know only too well.~
> ~And then they begin to...smile...~


Yikes!!! Okay, okay, so i was minding my own business, yet again! Those darn gerbils!! (Nervously peeking out of windows periodically while frantically throwing random necessities in a bag to run and hide in an undisclosed location). I most certainly DID NOT bother those gerbils, ever. They terrorized me for no good reason truth be told!

For those that are new and don't know the background, here it is. A few years back I was holed up in my lair in the mountains on one unseasonably cool, stormy evening. I wasn't bothering anyone and had just put on a nice Midnight Syndicate album (I'm old school) and settled in to enjoy the remaining twilight in front of a low blazing fire with a nice glass of brandy in my hand. All of a sudden, Bane, my hellhound and Viking wolf hybrid sentinel, alerted. I swear the fur was standing straight up on his back and he was trembling when he looked at me with with the most horendous expression of terror on his face. Yes, terror I tell you! On the face of a hellhound no less! Who would have thought!? I immediately wondered what could possibly have the power to produce this unheard of affect in such an unearthly creature? Could it be the devil himself? How could that be? Bane was trembling and took off like a bat out of hell as the old saying goes. I have never seen anything like it! For those who are wondering about his present condition, he has PTSD, has retired and is still in therapy, also in an undisclosed location.

Anyway, shocked speechless and numb, I was glued to my chair waiting to discover what diabolical force had descended upon my home. It was those dastardly Ninja gerbils! Holy smokes! The reign of terror they unleashed was devastating, deplorable, horribly frightful, nightmarish.... (shuttering as it returns to my mind). And why, you ask? Because the deadline for the Secret Reaper was drawing to a close and I had not signed up. That's why! What they did was... well..., it was unspeakable, that is what it was! And even to this day I have difficulty talking about it (looks down, shakes head, fear clouds expression on face. blood turns cold).

Now folks, I know that I am supposed to say how sweet those gerbils are, like everyone else does here on the forum. But truth be told, they aren't all innocence and light. All of you that know them know that what I am saying is true. And lets not forget that incident last year when one of the gerbils, (Big Red was it?) had the affair (shall we say illicit) with one of Bethene's cats. But no one is talking about that because the gerbils have instilled unholy terror in everyone.



WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!!! Poor X-pired...I certainly hope you brought some gerbil snacks to appease them and then stay out of their line of sight as best as possible...
> 
> The gerbils tend to have their sites set on a couple particular Reapers...and they tend to hold grudges...


Witchy Kitty, I'm the one that should be holding a grudge! I still haven't fully recovered, much less repaired all the hideous damage those gerbils did to my cabin. And yes, I have tried gerbil snacks.

I am glad you were able to join the reaper exchange Witchy Kitty. That goes for all that were hesitant to join but ended up doing so. Kudos to everyone! We have a great group this time, even if it isn't as large as in years past. (Leaves plates of high-end, gourmet gerbil snacks scattered about, just in case, while grabbing bag and heading out, nervously looking from side-to-side for the gerbils). All of you wish me well on the run!

Oh, as for my victim this year, I may be on the run from the gerbils but I will still work hard to make sure your reap adds something frightfully fun to your Halloween!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Getting so very excited and nervous!!! Wishing tomorrow was victim day!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Yikes!!! Okay, okay, so i was minding my own business, yet again! Those darn gerbils!! (Nervously peeking out of windows periodically while frantically throwing random necessities in a bag to run and hide in an undisclosed location). I most certainly DID NOT bother those gerbils, ever. They terrorized me for no good reason truth be told!
> 
> For those that are new and don't know the background, here it is. A few years back I was holed up in my lair in the mountains on one unseasonably cool, stormy evening. I wasn't bothering anyone and had just put on a nice Midnight Syndicate album (I'm old school) and settled in to enjoy the remaining twilight in front of a low blazing fire with a nice glass of brandy in my hand. All of a sudden, Bane, my hellhound and Viking wolf hybrid sentinel, alerted. I swear the fur was standing straight up on his back and he was trembling when he looked at me with with the most horendous expression of terror on his face. Yes, terror I tell you! On the face of a hellhound no less! Who would have thought? I immediately wondered what could possibly have the power to produce this unheard of affect in such an unearthly creature? Could it be the devil himself? How could that be? Bane was trembling and took off like a bat out of hell as the old saying goes. I have never seen anything like it! For those who are wondering, he has PTSD, has retired and is still in therapy, also in an undisclosed location.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being happy I am attempting to join! I hope others in my situation will make the attempt, last minute, too!
I am sorry that you are still dealing with the destruction of the Ninja Gerbils when they came for you for sign ups...and your poor, poor hellhound...
This is why I tell people that they really, REALLY need to sign up...because if the Ninja Gerbils have stolen your address from a stealth mission to bethene's house in years past, they may very well come for you, too, to try to "gently persuade" you to join. Did you hear some of them built a rocket ship...I'm told they can move on unsuspecting ex-Reapers houses faster, this way...seriously, just join, already!!

Good luck, to you, on the run, X-pired, though you may be better off just coming here to the bushes and getting it over with. They have their paws full, atm, trying to get the list and recruiting more Reapers, so you may be safe!

I do remember the...um...rather unlikely affair between said Gerbil and Cat. That was an interesting year. Kinda hard to get the list when the gerbils doing the missions fall for the guard cats...I'm not sure how that relationship worked out, so we should probably keep a bit quiet about it as to not potentially upset any gerbils or cats...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*been doing some planning on different things i can do depending on my victim *


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last day of sign ups! bethene, how many are we up to??? Did we hit 50? 

Come on, everyone! Message, post or call your friends/family who are on here and get them to join! Some people may need to be reminded that SR sign ups are happening and tomorrow is the last day! Spread the word around the forum!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 49!!!! One more to break 50!!! I would love to get even more! I will hold it open until. Tuesday morning to give every chance to sign up over night!!!. Will start drawing names tonight. Need to be sneaky to keep the Ninja gerbils away from those I draw


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 49!!!! One more to break 50!!! I would love to get even more! I will hold it open until. Tuesday morning to give every chance to sign up over night!!!. Will start drawing names tonight. Need to be sneaky to keep the Ninja gerbils away from those I draw


Omg, if we don't make 50, I'll just cry, lol. 49...we just need one more!!! ONE!!! (Though, more would be better, lol.)

Come on...I know there are some sitting on the fence! Hop off and be the #50 we are aiming for!!! PLEASE!?!?

FIFTY! FIFTY! FIFTY! Come on number 50!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time whoot


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on, we can’t disappoint Witchykitty. We need that last person.......or more


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> . And lets not forget that incident last year when one of the gerbils, (Big Red was it?) had the affair (shall we say illicit) with one of Bethene's cats. But no one is talking about that because the gerbils have instilled unholy terror in everyone.





WitchyKitty said:


> I do remember the...um...rather unlikely affair between said Gerbil and Cat. That was an interesting year. Kinda hard to get the list when the gerbils doing the missions fall for the guard cats...I'm not sure how that relationship worked out, so we should probably keep a bit quiet about it as to not potentially upset any gerbils or cats...


They're doing quite well, thanks. Sharing a lovely apartment over the dojo and pilates studio they run in Grand Rapids. Looking to adopt a couple kids. And by kids I mean baby goats.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

*Communication from Ninja Gerbil Red Leader*
WE HAVE THE LIST. STOP.
LADY ARSENIC GETS FIRST CRACK AT THE LIST BECAUSE LADIES FIRST AND SHE'S MOM AND WE LOVE HER. STOP.
AFTER SHE IS DONE, WE WILL GET TO ALL OF YOU IN ORDER. UNLESS YOU BRIBE US FOR EARLY ACCESS. STOP

P.S.X-PIRED IT ISN'T OUR FAULT YOUR HELLHOUND TURNED OUT TO BE A TOY POODLE. STOP

*Communication Ended*


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lady Arsenic, it's only a couple days until sign up are over...bethene MUST have the list started, or pre-lists made, by now...the Ninja (Viking?/Space?) Gerbils should be ready for their mission, if they haven't already gone in. The already made one attempt and got a list that we don't know if is real r not...but more people have signed up, since then, so she must have new lists started or made. Come on, Gerbils!! Now is the time! GO! GO! GO! No one wants to wait two or three more days!! CHARGE!!!
> (I probably shouldn't be yelling...they could be on a stealth mission instead of the new Viking War mission some of them were planning...)
> 
> In the meantime, I promised yummies to try to help bring in more people to join. I just finished making homemade salsa with veggies from my garden. It's sooo good!! Anyone want some?? I have tortilla chips, too!!
> ...


Ooh that looks so delicious! I’m coming over to share some salsa and party fun with you all in the bushes.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Victim...victim...victim


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

ok guys... I can't leave you all hanging at 49. I'll sign up! It sounds like shipping in the USA is a little crazy right now, so sorry in advance if it takes a lot of extra weeks getting there 😅😓.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> ok guys... I can't leave you all hanging at 49. I'll sign up! It sounds like shipping in the USA is a little crazy right now, so sorry in advance if it takes a lot of extra weeks getting there 😅😓.


Whoo-hoo!! Number 50!!! Yays! Glad to have you join!! I'm sure your Victims will understand shipping times. I have something going over seas and it's definitely taking what seems like forever!! That's 2020 for ya'!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Hoping this gives me the kick I need to get in to it this year. Feeling kinda bummed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Hoping this gives me the kick I need to get in to it this year. Feeling kinda bummed.


I know the feeling...hoping for the same.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

starts to whisper to self.... victim! victim! victim!victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

to my dear reaper i have been updating my likes and dislikes so make sure you check that list out also it has more added then the one i sent . to help you out more


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Fully aware I won't get assigned my victim until tomorrow morning at the earliest but that hasn't stopped me from logging in to check 3 times already....just in case.  The last day is the longest!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Fully aware I won't get assigned my victim until tomorrow morning at the earliest but that hasn't stopped me from logging in to check 3 times already....just in case.  The last day is the longest!!!!!!


Sometimes she starts early, so you never know!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Last day for sign ups!! Come one, come all, and join the fun!!! We have food, we have drinks...we had Ninja Gerbils, but I think they are on another mission to get the list a day early...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Muwhahahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget...if you signed up or are signing up, today...make that list as detailed as possible!! We want a big list to help make things easier for your future Reaper! Writing just a few things, or vague, wide open things, can make it harder for your Reaper to know what you really want and like, and you may end up with gifts you don't care for. You are able to edit your list just by clicking the three dots to the right top of your list post.

Also, again, if you have a Pinterest page of your Halloween (or other pins that may help) likes and interests, please link it to your list or to your signature. If you have pics of your current decor or haunt, ect, make albums of some of them here, on the forum, in your profile (three dots next to your profile pic on upper right, hit Gallery, then, on left, click Your Albums, then back to top right, you can add media/edit albums.)

Send your list both to bethene and post it over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread...that way, your Reaper can find it, there, and you can add things if you remember something that you didn't write in the list you sent to bethene.

Victim! Victim! VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Fully aware I won't get assigned my victim until tomorrow morning at the earliest but that hasn't stopped me from logging in to check 3 times already....just in case.  The last day is the longest!!!!!!


Yep, same here! back again to check 🥰


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Now that I have a desktop in my face I was able to update my likes/dislikes list from yesterday afternoon! I was having the WORST time trying to type on my phone yesterday for some reason. Hence, why my first likes/dislikes post was so vague, including the one bethene got from me! Glad that it's a bit more detailed!!

Anyway, seeing as it is my first time participating I was wondering what kind of items everyone has liked receiving for prior exchanges? Store bought or crafted? I'm REALLY hoping to get my hands on a victim that will require some imagination and crafting on my end! I've been doing it for WEEKS now in preparation for my wedding and I've forgotten how much I love it! Ha


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

The time difference for the UK is killing me!!! I want to know already... its 8pm in the evening here! 

Can't wait and looking forward to finding out who my victim is!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Summer said:


> Now that I have a desktop in my face I was able to update my likes/dislikes list from yesterday afternoon! I was having the WORST time trying to type on my phone yesterday for some reason. Hence, why my first likes/dislikes post was so vague, including the one bethene got from me! Glad that it's a bit more detailed!!
> 
> Anyway, seeing as it is my first time participating I was wondering what kind of items everyone has liked receiving for prior exchanges? Store bought or crafted? I'm REALLY hoping to get my hands on a victim that will require some imagination and crafting on my end! I've been doing it for WEEKS now in preparation for my wedding and I've forgotten how much I love it! Ha


I have to say some of my favorite is when someone crafts a creates and lets there imagination run wild those are such great gifts to get and one of a kind so special.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Fully aware I won't get assigned my victim until tomorrow morning at the earliest but that hasn't stopped me from logging in to check 3 times already....just in case.  The last day is the longest!!!!!!


Me, too!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I really need this reap this year. I just found out I lost my third friend this year. One to suicide, another to asthma and now a massive heart attack. I really hate this year. That being said I am jumping even more into crafting for my victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I really need this reap this year. I just found out I lost my third friend this year. One to suicide, another to asthma and now a massive heart attack. I really hate this year. That being said I am jumping even more into crafting for my victim.


My heart goes out to you, Shadow...I'm so sorry...
I hope this Reaper can bring you a little distraction and happiness...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TY Witchykitty ❤


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> I really need this reap this year. I just found out I lost my third friend this year. One to suicide, another to asthma and now a massive heart attack. I really hate this year. That being said I am jumping even more into crafting for my victim.


So very sorry to hear this. This year has seriously been the worst in so many ways. Really hope you can find some small amount of relief from your grief in Halloween reaper fun.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer said:


> Now that I have a desktop in my face I was able to update my likes/dislikes list from yesterday afternoon! I was having the WORST time trying to type on my phone yesterday for some reason. Hence, why my first likes/dislikes post was so vague, including the one bethene got from me! Glad that it's a bit more detailed!!
> 
> Anyway, seeing as it is my first time participating I was wondering what kind of items everyone has liked receiving for prior exchanges? Store bought or crafted? I'm REALLY hoping to get my hands on a victim that will require some imagination and crafting on my end! I've been doing it for WEEKS now in preparation for my wedding and I've forgotten how much I love it! Ha


Exciting you are planning a wedding! I am sure the is challenging with everything going on...the secret reaper before my wedding was an extra fun/special one! Hope yours is too!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a Halloween miracle!!! Did I get my victim early you might ask?? Well no...but that hasn't stopped me from checking 15 times despite sign up not being over yet. 👻 However, after resigning ourselves that Spookerstar and I were not going to be able to do our traditional secret reaper weekend we just figured out that quarantines will align and we can maybe do it the last weekend before the shipping deadline. I have been feeling so isolated from family and missing her terribly, this would be such a boost if it happens. Its our 10th year in the Secret Reaper and our favorite way to kick off the season. Fingers crossed it works out.

🎃 Even if it doesn't work out, fear not dear victims. We still plan to spoil you rotten! 💀 We will be stalking, shopping and crafting before then! (We usually bite off more than we can chew and end up shipping on the deadline anyway.) 

So let the Reaper begin.....<hint hint Bethene> Until then I raise a glass to all of you....thank you for being the people that make this such a remarkable event. One with near strangers sending each other boxes of gifts that so much thought, time and care go into. One that is so special to so many of us that even in this most challenging year we turn to it as a comfort. Where all the chatter I hear is about the excitement at what they will get to make, or find or plan for someone else, not for what they will get. And for our Reaper Queen for still doing it <turning toward Bethene's house chanting> VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful it is a true Reaper miracle! 💀🍷 _cheers!_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent a few victims out. I will do it sporadically tonight.
I forgot how very much I miss the forward method of sending victims. Copy and paste sucks!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I sent a few victims out. I will do it sporadically tonight.
> I forgot how very much I miss the forward method of sending victims. Copy and paste sucks!


I hope you know all my teasing and begging is meant in fun. I treasure and look forward to the Secret Reaper every year. I know it it is a LOT of work on your end. So grateful.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I sent a few victims out. I will do it sporadically tonight.
> I forgot how very much I miss the forward method of sending victims. Copy and paste sucks!


It's crummy that you have to do this in a more time consuming manner...I suppose that is one good thing about there being way less Reapers, this year, than usual for the main Reaper, it's a little easier on you with less people to do all this copying and pasting for. Once sign ups are officially over, you will have to let us know if we made it past 50 and what our count ended up being.
Thank you for doing so much work for us all, each reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats to the lucky recipients of the early Victims being given out!! 

As for the rest, come grab a drink and a snack and start screaming "Victim! Victim! VICTIM!!!" at the top of your lungs for the rest of the night...just make sure you are at bethene's house in her bushes screaming, as her neighbors are probably used to it. I highly doubt it would be a good idea to stand outside screaming VICTIM at your own homes...police might get involved...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim it is on are you ready


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have my drink and ready to chant! Or is that howl? Either way 😊


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> View attachment 734614
> 
> 
> Victim! Victim! Victim!


I love this image...we had most of these decorations when I was growing up. Love them and miss them...they were all damaged by water/mold/mildew with a roof collapse...
Lets see...we had the pumpkins, top hat cat, smiling witch head, jointed full body black cat, pumpkin head with pipe, ghost with candle, cat face next to ghost, and the haunted house...plus many more not shown, here. Memories...

Good hint for my future Reaper, lol...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic runs through the bushes, nearly tripping over a tree root....hair in her eyes......running out of breath....

I HAVE A VICTIM!!!!
AAHHHHGGGG!!!!
(SQUEAL)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> *Communication from Ninja Gerbil Red Leader*
> WE HAVE THE LIST. STOP.
> LADY ARSENIC GETS FIRST CRACK AT THE LIST BECAUSE LADIES FIRST AND SHE'S MOM AND WE LOVE HER. STOP.
> AFTER SHE IS DONE, WE WILL GET TO ALL OF YOU IN ORDER. UNLESS YOU BRIBE US FOR EARLY ACCESS. STOP
> ...


Red Leader, your so kind! Спасибо! (you know your отец Auditor & I would love to have you over for dinner)
I swear I got my own name though, this list is everything I listed too! Shopping for you victim will be a challenge because I have to get myself one of everything! I'm already planning some teasers! Any one else get lucky tonight? Not you X-pired, your on the lamb....sigh... that story gives me chills everytime!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchykitty,WitchyKitty, I'll have some chips & salsa thi go with my baked potato tonight. I made my own zucchini muffins the other day, if your not tired of them ( you just made some) you can have some of mine.
Shadow Panther, sorry for your losses this year. I also hope this is a happy distraction until this crappy year is over. Have some muffins and Salsa! Mangia mangia!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love this image...we had most of these decorations when I was growing up. Love them and miss them...they were all damaged by water/mold/mildew with a roof collapse...
> Lets see...we had the pumpkins, top hat cat, smiling witch head, jointed full body black cat, pumpkin head with pipe, ghost with candle, cat face next to ghost, and the haunted house...plus many more not shown, here. Memories...
> 
> Good hint for my future Reaper, lol...


We did too. A lot went out in Katrina  I am finding some at flea markets, though. There was a local grocery store called Schweggmann's that would print them on their paper bags. That and last minute costumes you could just cut out.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

CreepySpiders said:


> My daughter and I look forward to this every year. This year especially - Pandemic ✅Job loss ✅ Car accident (and concussion) ✅ Have to move from my home ✅. I lurk but seriously LOVE the interactions here. Looking forward to VICTIM TIME! This bit of escapism is so welcome. So have a glass of 19 Crimes for me.


Will do! 🍷 sláinte CreepySpiders!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Sign up is still active for the next few hours right? Gotta make a list...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> *Communication from Ninja Gerbil Red Leader*
> WE HAVE THE LIST. STOP.
> LADY ARSENIC GETS FIRST CRACK AT THE LIST BECAUSE LADIES FIRST AND SHE'S MOM AND WE LOVE HER. STOP.
> AFTER SHE IS DONE, WE WILL GET TO ALL OF YOU IN ORDER. UNLESS YOU BRIBE US FOR EARLY ACCESS. STOP
> ...


How did I miss this communication, hahahahaha!!! Toy Poodle, hahahahaha!!!

Also, how did I miss that Red and bethene's cat plan to adopt baby goats?!?! {{WitchyKitty tried to imagine a gerbil and a cat trying to wrangle hyper baby goats, that are bigger than them, in a tiny apt. over a dojo...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Witchykitty,WitchyKitty, I'll have some chips & salsa thi go with my baked potato tonight. I made my own zucchini muffins the other day, if your not tired of them ( you just made some) you can have some of mine.
> Shadow Panther, sorry for your losses this year. I also hope this is a happy distraction until this crappy year is over. Have some muffins and Salsa! Mangia mangia!


I will always have more muffins, lol Salsa goes soooo good on baked potatoes!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> We did too. A lot went out in Katrina  I am finding some at flea markets, though. There was a local grocery store called Schweggmann's that would print them on their paper bags. That and last minute costumes you could just cut out.


 I'm sorry you lost yours, too, and anything else you may have lost during Katrina...it's heartbreaking. 
I have a handful of the neon orange/green set reproductions, but no real vintage ones or the other regular colored reproductions. I have found some at antique stores over the years, but the amount they ask for one beat up cardboard cutout is insane...maybe if it was in mint condition, or even close...

That's a lovely memory about the paper bags. I have never heard of them doing that. I am a hair too young to have been a kid when the vintage/retro stuff was new, as I was born in 1980, but I lived with my Grandparents, so I still grew up with real Vintage and Retro decor for every holiday, as they kept them all and still used them...so that's what holds a special place in my heart. They remind me of my childhood, good memories of homemade costumes, and my most missed, beloved Grandparents. My aunt, who passed away, as well, just before my Grandpa, lived with us, as well, so these decorations give me memories of her, too. (A lot of us lived in that house, over the years, lol. My poor Grandpa and a million females, hahaha!) So, Vintage/retro isn't just a fad, for me, just because I'm a little younger...it really was my childhood, up until I moved out, holiday decor...and my mom continued to put this decor up even after it was just her left in the house, up until the roof/water damage to the house. I tried to save some of the cardboard Halloween cutouts...I tried so hard...but I just couldn't. It killed me to have to throw them away. I was able to save some random other pieces, though, like two small blowmolds, some refrigerator magnets, some figurines and candles...anything I could clean with bleach and mold remover...but not much. They had SOOOO many holiday decorations...for every holiday. Halloween and Christmas having the most.
(I even prefer the old holiday specials, holiday music...all of it, as I was raised with it. My aunt was able to save some of the old Christmas records that were my Grandparents. I didn't know. Another aunt brought them over to my house on Christmas day a couple years back with a portable record player and surprised me with them. I bawled my eyes out.)

I know, I talk about my Grandpa and his decorations often, lol. I can't help it. They are my happy memories...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Sign up is still active for the next few hours right? Gotta make a list...


Yes!!!! Hurry and get that list made and sign up!!! You still have a little bit of time as she has only started giving out victims! 
Another Reaper, yay!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sorry you lost yours, too, and anything else you may have lost during Katrina...it's heartbreaking.
> I have a handful of the neon orange/green set reproductions, but no real vintage ones or the other regular colored reproductions. I have found some at antique stores over the years, but the amount they ask for one beat up cardboard cutout is insane...maybe if it was in mint condition, or even close...
> 
> That's a lovely memory about the paper bags. I have never heard of them doing that. I am a hair too young to have been a kid when the vintage/retro stuff was new, as I was born in 1980, but I lived with my Grandparents, so I still grew up with real Vintage and Retro decor for every holiday, as they kept them all and still used them...so that's what holds a special place in my heart. They remind me of my childhood, good memories of homemade costumes, and my most missed, beloved Grandparents. My aunt, who passed away, as well, just before my Grandpa, lived with us, as well, so these decorations give me memories of her, too. (A lot of us lived in that house, over the years, lol. My poor Grandpa and a million females, hahaha!) So, Vintage/retro isn't just a fad, for me, just because I'm a little younger...it really was my childhood, up until I moved out, holiday decor...and my mom continued to put this decor up even after it was just her left in the house, up until the roof/water damage to the house. I tried to save some of the cardboard Halloween cutouts...I tried so hard...but I just couldn't. It killed me to have to throw them away. I was able to save some random other pieces, though, like two small blowmolds, some refrigerator magnets, some figurines and candles...anything I could clean with bleach and mold remover...but not much. They had SOOOO many holiday decorations...for every holiday. Halloween and Christmas having the most.
> ...


I love this story. Such a wonderful memory. Keep remembering it. I am a child of the 80s as well, but Schweggmann's was doing it until they closed in the 90s. I'm always on the lookout for vintage Halloween ads...I teach advertising. I guess it makes me think of simpler times.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a victim! Let the fun begin! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I love this story. Such a wonderful memory. Keep remembering it. I am a child of the 80s as well, but Schweggmann's was doing it until they closed in the 90s. I'm always on the lookout for vintage Halloween ads...I teach advertising. I guess it makes me think of simpler times.


We didn't have that store...I would've LOVED getting those grocery bags when I was younger...heck, I'd still love to get them, hahaha!

Yes, it does make me think of simpler times, as well. very true.
Vintage ads would be very cool to show in an advertising class!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I miss those days, and that store. Right before Halloween, the bags would have a mask in it for you to cut out. And sometimes they would be TOT bags.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we made it to 51!!! I am done for the night.... got a few victims out... pick it up tomorrow! Which means you still have time.... until all names are given out you can sign up!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Just lounging here in Bethene's shrubberies sipping Prosecco content in the knowledge the wait is almost over. Enjoying listening to the crickets and what I think is the sound of drunken gerbils who are celebrating another successful reaper patrol. 🐹


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> View attachment 734623
> 
> 
> I miss those days, and that store. Right before Halloween, the bags would have a mask in it for you to cut out. And sometimes they would be TOT bags.


Those are awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> we made it to 51!!! I am done for the night.... got a few victims out... pick it up tomorrow! Which means you still have time.... until all names are given out you can sign up!


Yay! We not only got to 50, but gained one more! Anymore last minute takers??? She isn't done giving out victims, like she said, so there is still time!! 

Awesome to everyone who joined, and those who got us to our 50 mark and beyond! Can't wait to see what everyone sends!

PS...I got my Victim, too, and am already in the works of a very different type of reap, lol. You will see...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Just lounging here in Bethene's shrubberies sipping Prosecco content in the knowledge the wait is almost over. Enjoying listening to the crickets and what I think is the sound of drunken gerbils who are celebrating another successful reaper patrol. 🐹


Ahhh, yes. The ninja gerbil after party. They can get quite...rambunctious...

I'll lounge in the bushes with you while you wait...I don't have an alcoholic beverage, but I do have a Dr Pepper Cream Soda, which I hear is hard to come by. My husband found a single six pack of bottles for me to try. I love Cream Soda, so wanted to give this a shot. I'd say it could use a bit more cream soda flavor, but it's still pretty good!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Ahh, I'm so antsy to get my victim. Life has been so stressful that this is exactly the kind of fun I need.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Halloween Ambiance

Just to get in the mood.


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Exciting you are planning a wedding! I am sure the is challenging with everything going on...the secret reaper before my wedding was an extra fun/special one! Hope yours is too!


It has been quite the challenge so far. We originally planned for a Las Vegas wedding for October but due to family and friends having to fly out, we felt it was unsafe for them and decided to cancel and bring it home, hoping it would make everyone a little more comfortable. We definitely expect a much smaller turnout than we've send invites out for but understandable. Just excited to be doing it and in October. Would have definitely went for that Saturday October 31st wedding but my ToT's rely on me too much to have that night off! ha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Summer said:


> It has been quite the challenge so far. We originally planned for a Las Vegas wedding for October but due to family and friends having to fly out, we felt it was unsafe for them and decided to cancel and bring it home, hoping it would make everyone a little more comfortable. We definitely expect a much smaller turnout than we've send invites out for but understandable. Just excited to be doing it and in October. Would have definitely went for that Saturday October 31st wedding but my ToT's rely on me too much to have that night off! ha.


An October wedding will be so lovely, no matter the size. I wish I could've done a Fall wedding...mine ended up in June.
I'll bet your decor will be lovely for it!!! Probably a good idea to not try to fly a bunch of people, right now, for sure...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Summer-If I ever get married again I want an Oct wedding. Until then I will live through you!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> They're doing quite well, thanks. Sharing a lovely apartment over the dojo and pilates studio they run in Grand Rapids. Looking to adopt a couple kids. And by kids I mean baby goats.


Poor Bethene!!! Losing one of her beloved kitties, and to a ninja gerbil from Hades no less!



The Auditor said:


> *Communication from Ninja Gerbil Red Leader*
> WE HAVE THE LIST. STOP.
> LADY ARSENIC GETS FIRST CRACK AT THE LIST BECAUSE LADIES FIRST AND SHE'S MOM AND WE LOVE HER. STOP.
> AFTER SHE IS DONE, WE WILL GET TO ALL OF YOU IN ORDER. UNLESS YOU BRIBE US FOR EARLY ACCESS. STOP
> ...


See, the gerbils are showing their true colors! Instead of owning up to their incorrigibly wicked behavior, they stoop to disparaging remarks.



















Fang


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Is this how the gerbils are dressed now that they have the list and it's about time for the victims to be passed out?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> Halloween Ambiance
> 
> Just to get in the mood.


Thank you! I am enjoying this while I work, and constantly check for my victim 🎃


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

I GOT MY VICTIM!!! Seems perfect for me! Almost like we have the same sense of taste in Halloween styles!! I am so excited to get started!! 😬


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Shadow Panther said:


> Summer-If I ever get married again I want an Oct wedding. Until then I will live through you!


 Shadow Panther! I will be sure to post a thread to share all my wedding stuff in! I’ve done lots of crafts already and have gotten a lot done! When I get some free time I will definitely share!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

_whispers forlornly_ victim victim victim...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IIIIIIt's VICTIM DAY! Reapers have begun starting to get their Victims, last night, and people are beginning the stalking process...the rest will be stalking very, very soon...so, as I post each year...the Victim Stalking theme song:


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohooo! Got my victim!!! Time to start shopping


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't wait to get my victim so that I can start stalking! lol
View attachment 734696


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Eek, so close to a match! I swore I saw a gerbil with a scythe scurrying across the living room...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My dear victim you are going to get spoiled. A hint-it will make you warm


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Waiting for my victim like...


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay I am not even participating this year, but I am SO eager for Spookerstar and Witchful Thinking to get victims so I can help stalk!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Summer said:


> It has been quite the challenge so far. We originally planned for a Las Vegas wedding for October but due to family and friends having to fly out, we felt it was unsafe for them and decided to cancel and bring it home, hoping it would make everyone a little more comfortable. We definitely expect a much smaller turnout than we've send invites out for but understandable. Just excited to be doing it and in October. Would have definitely went for that Saturday October 31st wedding but my ToT's rely on me too much to have that night off! ha.


Congrats, Summer! I got married in October years ago and loved having my wedding in my most favorite month-I’m sure you will, too!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been really patient today. I only checked 1,453,298 times so far to see if I have my victim. Ha!

Loving all the posts though and cheering every time I see someone got theirs!!

I should add—I have been feeling so hyped and happy today which is not exactly a common occurrence this year. Thank you!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have been really patient today. I only checked 1,453,298 times so far to see if I have my victim. Ha!
> 
> Loving all the posts though and cheering every time I see someone got theirs!!
> 
> I should add—I have been feeling so hyped and happy today which is not exactly a common occurrence this year. Thank you!


i’m also (im)patiently waiting for a victim, LOL! I have checked countless times today, literally. 😂😂😂


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Also, how did I miss that Red and bethene's cat plan to adopt baby goats?!?! {{WitchyKitty tried to imagine a gerbil and a cat trying to wrangle hyper baby goats, that are bigger than them, in a tiny apt. over a dojo...}}


_ninja_


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

nicolita3 said:


> Is this how the gerbils are dressed now that they have the list and it's about time for the victims to be passed out?
> View attachment 734689


Some of them. The ninja gerbil after party is Fancy Dress. 

Well, at least in the beginning. 

X-Pired, Red 2 thinks your hellhound is cute She wants to pet him.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys. I got a ..... VICTIM!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> Congrats, Summer! I got married in October years ago and loved having my wedding in my most favorite month-I’m sure you will, too!!


I got married two years ago in October and went with the "Fall in love" direction with pumpkins and fall decor. It was perfect but the whole time I was planning I secretly wanted to get something Halloween in there! 🎃


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

ceo418 said:


> I got married two years ago in October and went with the "Fall in love" direction with pumpkins and fall decor. It was perfect but the whole time I was planning I secretly wanted to get something Halloween in there! 🎃


I got married in October 5 years ago and same!Although I just went with romantic, autumn, pumpkins etc. I did do a Halloween honeymoon! We stayed at a beautiful house on a lake with prime foliage viewing and took day trips including one to Salem. 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To those of you who have been saying your Victim's lists are so much like your own...you know I'm going to go read lists, now, to see if any look just like mine and see if you could be my Reaper, hahaha.

To Shadow Panther...It gets really cold, here, in the Winter. I like to be warm!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Okay I am not even participating this year, but I am SO eager for Spookerstar and Witchful Thinking to get victims so I can help stalk!


 You may still be able to sign up...you should, if you re able, anyway!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> To those of you who have been saying your Victim's lists are so much like your own...you know I'm going to go read lists, now, to see if any look just like mine and see if you could be my Reaper, hahaha.


I totally did the same! LOL!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> To those of you who have been saying your Victim's lists are so much like your own...you know I'm going to go read lists, now, to see if any look just like mine and see if you could be my Reaper, hahaha.
> 
> To Shadow Panther...It gets really cold, here, in the Winter. I like to be warm!


I thought the same about Shadow Panthers comment!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> I got married two years ago in October and went with the "Fall in love" direction with pumpkins and fall decor. It was perfect but the whole time I was planning I secretly wanted to get something Halloween in there! 🎃


I wanted to, too, but wasn’t able to hide a jack o lantern or skeleton anywhere lol!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got married in October 5 years ago and same!Although I just went with romantic, autumn, pumpkins etc. I did do a Halloween honeymoon! We stayed at a beautiful house on a lake with prime foliage viewing and took day trips including one to Salem. 🎃


What was Salem like? I’ve always wanted to visit!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes. if someone gets their info in asap ... there is still time until all names are given out! I know I have more to go,,, I am sorry but had enough for now. I might get back on and do more yet tonight, so sorry if you are waiting anxiously!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly Haunter said:


> What was Salem like? I’ve always wanted to visit!


I got to go the week before Halloween and it was wonderful. There was far less Halloween stuff than I might have thought but gorgeous, historic and the shops were too die for. We are a delicious meal looking out in the water. You aren’t allowed to take pictures in most of the best ones but great experience. I had posted on the forum I was going and looking for recommendations. A member who lives near there surprised me by sending me pamphlets she collected for me! This place is the best!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> yes. if someone gets their info in asap ... there is still time until all names are given out! I know I have more to go,,, I am sorry but had enough for now. I might get back on and do more yet tonight, so sorry if you are waiting anxiously!!!


Really appreciate you letting us know!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I thought the same about Shadow Panthers comment!!





nicolita3 said:


> I totally did the same! LOL!


Hahaha! I was just telling my husband I probably wasn't the only one to have this thought and then you guys post this! That's too funny. Careful, Reapers...you may be "stalking" your Victims, but the Victims may just be stalking you, back!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Some of them. The ninja gerbil after party is Fancy Dress.
> 
> Well, at least in the beginning.
> 
> X-Pired, Red 2 thinks your hellhound is cute She wants to pet him.


HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! I'd love to see a Ninja gerbil petting a Toy Poodle Hellhound...just as long as there are no more...affairs...I can't imagine X-Pired wants to have a Ninja Gerbil in his family!! (although, it could stop them terrorizing X-Pired...or, at least, terrorize a little less...)

Yes, I have seen the Ninja Gerbil after parties...after a few good drinks, all composure can go out the window...if anyone can party hard, it's the Ninja gerbils!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Odd question...I have been PMing several people, and, just a bit ago, when I went to hit Post Reply in a message, one of those security things popped up on my screen where you have to do something like, pick every square that has a bicycle, or stop light, ect, before I was allowed to post. What the heck? Has this ever happened to anyone else? It was a first, for me. I hope it doesn't keep happening, now...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my victim! As others have said, we share similar tastes. I just ordered my first item for the reap. So excited


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> What was Salem like? I’ve always wanted to visit!


We were supposed to go to Salem in October. It got cancelled. Completely bummed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We had a group trip to Salem planed next month, too...we just canceled everything. We had all been planning it for 2 years. I am crushed. Just heartbroken. I cry when i see it written on the calendar. We were going to Salem and Boston. The expensive trolley tour we booked in Boston won't refund us and only gave us two sets of tickets to use at any of their locations in a certain amount of time...there are none near us, most are locations we don't want to go to, besides Boston, and I doubt we will be traveling any time soon to use them...and our airline won't refund us, either, and just wants us to have a credit to use before March or give us airline miles or something...I don't know. We don't really fly...we haven't flown anywhere since 2005, and we didn't even pay for that, we went with my in-laws. Again, we have nowhere to go and no money to travel, plus the virus could still be going on over the Winter.

Both hotels, which actually were non-refundable, thankfully, refunded us due to the pandemic and the tour in Salem refunded us, too. I cannot believe any company/airline would NOT refund people during a global pandemic that we have no control over! We may try to contact the airline, again, maybe talk to someone else, and see if we can talk them into refunding us...not thinking it will happen, though. I have certain words to use for said Tour and Airline, right now...but they aren't very lady like, nor allowed on this site. Missing out on a big trip that I was so excited about is bad enough...but, then to possibly lose a bunch of our money, too, is a punch to the gut. We need that money...

I hope we will get to go there, someday...


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> We had a group trip to Salem planed next month, too...we just canceled everything. We had all been planning it for 2 years. I am crushed. Just heartbroken. I cry when i see it written on the calendar. We were going to Salem and Boston. The expensive trolley tour we booked in Boston won't refund us and only gave us two sets of tickets to use at any of their locations in a certain amount of time...there are none near us, most are locations we don't want to go to, besides Boston, and I doubt we will be traveling any time soon to use them...and our airline won't refund us, either, and just wants us to have a credit to use before March or give us airline miles or something...I don't know. We don't really fly...we haven't flown anywhere since 2005, and we didn't even pay for that, we went with my in-laws. Again, we have nowhere to go and no money to travel, plus the virus could still be going on over the Winter.
> 
> Both hotels, which actually were non-refundable, thankfully, refunded us due to the pandemic and the tour in Salem refunded us, too. I cannot believe any company/airline would NOT refund people during a global pandemic that we have no control over! We may try to contact the airline, again, maybe talk to someone else, and see if we can talk them into refunding us...not thinking it will happen, though. I have certain words to use for said Tour and Airline, right now...but they aren't very lady like, nor allowed on this site. Missing out on a big trip that I was so excited about is bad enough...but, then to possibly lose a bunch of our money, too, is a punch to the gut. We need that money...
> 
> I hope we will get to go there, someday...


When all this crap passes, we should all go there TOGETHER! I'm so sorry to hear about you losing all that money. People can be such...ahem...jerks sometimes. Hopefully we can get there one day.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> When all this crap passes, we should all go there TOGETHER! I'm so sorry to hear about you losing all that money. People can be such...ahem...jerks sometimes. Hopefully we can get there one day.


Thank you. 
I'm sure you would be welcome in our group that was going if we try again, maybe next Fall, if this virus ever goes away. There were some other forum members going, too.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got married in October 5 years ago and same!Although I just went with romantic, autumn, pumpkins etc. I did do a Halloween honeymoon! We stayed at a beautiful house on a lake with prime foliage viewing and took day trips including one to Salem. 🎃


Wow - that sounds magical! I live in central California so we get_ some_ fall foliage but it's over pretty quickly. And it can still be in the 90's in October 😫 My husband and I had a small wedding in Hawaii; but before we planned that, I was secretly looking to elope in Vermont 🤓


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Got my victim! Let the stalking commence.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Just got mine. Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this old lady is done for the night. getting there guys. I think 14(?) to go. Sorry for making you guys wait.


WitchyKitty: I had the security thing show up sending victims too. Was confused at first thinking I messed something up!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got my victim!!!!! Very excited about several ideas from their list already and I haven't even started my stalking yet! One of my ideas is outside of anything I have tried before but I am excited to tackle something new. SO EXCITED!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Still waiting on mine, hoping I get it tomorrow because I'm going shopping after work outside of my normal area...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> this old lady is done for the night. getting there guys. I think 14(?) to go. Sorry for making you guys wait.
> 
> 
> WitchyKitty: I had the security thing show up sending victims too. Was confused at first thinking I messed something up!


It just happened to me again. Sigh. This needs to stop. Can any Mods look into this, please?? I explained it in post #481.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Shadow Panther said:


> I really need this reap this year. I just found out I lost my third friend this year. One to suicide, another to asthma and now a massive heart attack. I really hate this year. That being said I am jumping even more into crafting for my victim.


I'm so sorry 😔


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> We had a group trip to Salem planed next month, too...we just canceled everything. We had all been planning it for 2 years. I am crushed. Just heartbroken. I cry when i see it written on the calendar. We were going to Salem and Boston. The expensive trolley tour we booked in Boston won't refund us and only gave us two sets of tickets to use at any of their locations in a certain amount of time...there are none near us, most are locations we don't want to go to, besides Boston, and I doubt we will be traveling any time soon to use them...and our airline won't refund us, either, and just wants us to have a credit to use before March or give us airline miles or something...I don't know. We don't really fly...we haven't flown anywhere since 2005, and we didn't even pay for that, we went with my in-laws. Again, we have nowhere to go and no money to travel, plus the virus could still be going on over the Winter.
> 
> Both hotels, which actually were non-refundable, thankfully, refunded us due to the pandemic and the tour in Salem refunded us, too. I cannot believe any company/airline would NOT refund people during a global pandemic that we have no control over! We may try to contact the airline, again, maybe talk to someone else, and see if we can talk them into refunding us...not thinking it will happen, though. I have certain words to use for said Tour and Airline, right now...but they aren't very lady like, nor allowed on this site. Missing out on a big trip that I was so excited about is bad enough...but, then to possibly lose a bunch of our money, too, is a punch to the gut. We need that money...
> 
> I hope we will get to go there, someday...


We were planning to take our first ever vacation back in June and had to cancel due to the pandemic (and the conference was cancelled). The airline wouldn't refund our tickets so we have a year to use the credit. I get that we bought non-refundable tickets but come on - it's a pandemic! Holiday Inn had no problem cancelling our non-refundable reservation without costing us a dime! You would think the airlines -which received bailout money - could do the same!

But on the plus side, I got my victim!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Dragged my fiancé out after work yesterday to go shopping for my victim! It was pretty fun getting him into it too! I predict this may become a yearly thing for us to do! 🙌🏻


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Odd question...I have been PMing several people, and, just a bit ago, when I went to hit Post Reply in a message, one of those security things popped up on my screen where you have to do something like, pick every square that has a bicycle, or stop light, ect, before I was allowed to post. What the heck? Has this ever happened to anyone else? It was a first, for me. I hope it doesn't keep happening, now...


Sounds like you triggered spam prevention typing PMs too fast. wanted to make sure you were not a bot.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Plotting and planning is one of my favourite parts of the reap... looking forward to getting a victim. Thank you for the hard work, Bethene


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got to go the week before Halloween and it was wonderful. There was far less Halloween stuff than I might have thought but gorgeous, historic and the shops were too die for. We are a delicious meal looking out in the water. You aren’t allowed to take pictures in most of the best ones but great experience. I had posted on the forum I was going and looking for recommendations. A member who lives near there surprised me by sending me pamphlets she collected for me! This place is the best!


That’s awesome-I so want to go someday!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Victim Victim Victim...getting hot in the bushes. maybe a dip in the pool


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

farblefumble said:


> We were supposed to go to Salem in October. It got cancelled. Completely bummed.


I bet. It’s been a crazy year. Hopefully you can go next year and that things are more back to normal


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Sounds like you triggered spam prevention typing PMs too fast. wanted to make sure you were not a bot.


I'm not a fast typer, lol...but i have been talking with multiple people, so maybe that's why? I've just neve had it happen until yesterday, and it happened twice. I hope it doesn't keep happening, now...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> We were planning to take our first ever vacation back in June and had to cancel due to the pandemic (and the conference was cancelled). The airline wouldn't refund our tickets so we have a year to use the credit. I get that we bought non-refundable tickets but come on - it's a pandemic! Holiday Inn had no problem cancelling our non-refundable reservation without costing us a dime! You would think the airlines -which received bailout money - could do the same!
> 
> But on the plus side, I got my victim!


Sounds like about the same situation as us. It would've been our first, real fly somewhere vacation together, just the two of us. Our vacations usually are just us driving somewhere close by for a day or two.
As for the airlines...yeah...it's a pandemic, have a little sympathy and stop trying to steal people's money when the cancellation isn't even their fault! 

Glad you got your victim!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Sending so much love to those of you who have lost loved ones and lost plans. this is such a hard year.

Thanks Bethene and WitchyKitty. I'm firmly out this year as there's a bit too much going on, but I'll help with stalking and if you end up needing a rescue reap I'll get it together for that <3


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I accidentally stayed up until 2am stalking and plotting and getting excited.  I am now concerned about pulling off all my ideas (this is stage two of my process....stage three will be once I begin the projects and the doubt sets in! Ha!) but that hasn’t stopped me from plotting and planning some more this morning. Supplies for the projects are winging their way to my house as we speak! Now I should probably do some actual work for my job...until Spookerstar gets her victims of course then all bets are off on working! 🎃


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ahhh!!!! I just got my victim! I am so excited!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I accidentally stayed up until 2am stalking and plotting and getting excited.  I am now concerned about pulling off all my ideas (this is stage two of my process....stage three will be once I begin the projects and the doubt sets in! Ha!) but that hasn’t stopped me from plotting and planning some more this morning. Supplies for the projects are winging their way to my house as we speak! Now I should probably do some actual work for my job...until Spookerstar gets her victims of course then all bets are off on working! 🎃


I got one! Now I will be your distraction all day...sorry work 👻


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Spookerstar said:


> I got one! Now I will be your distraction all day...sorry work 👻


I am supposed to be working too, but I wanna stalk!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I believe everyone has their victim. If not pm me and I will fix that asap.

I am in full stalking mode too!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> well, I believe everyone has their victim. If not pm me and I will fix that asap.
> 
> I am in full stalking mode too!!!


Thank you Bethene! I know that must have been a rough few days....hope you have time to relax and look back at all the happiness you caused as the victims rolled out!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have my victim!! I am just soo excited. I already have a few ideas  Let the stalking begin!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy moly, my victim couldn't be more different than myself! And that is so FUN! I get to prance around in a different witch's hat while I try to put a fun gothy package together 😈 Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{_whispers}} "I'm watching you..."_


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

*You know, I have come to realize that my victim is truly that, my victim! Every year I try new techniques and my victim is always who I try it out on. This year is no different. I have recently taken up EVA foam crafting and thought I bet I can make my own pattern for something cool on my list even though I have never attempted it. Thanks victim!*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to attempt something I’ve wanted to make for over a year. I am so excited.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to stalk everyone _snickers_ I may find new things to add to my list. Which speaking of, could use a facelift.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, always check the lists in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, every so often, to see if your victim had changed their lists at all. Many times, we add stuff we forgot when we sent bethene the first, original list.

*I just added some more info to my own list in the thread for my Reaper, to help them out if they need it. Just some silly info about me, stores I don't have close to me, ect. Adding to my Pinterest boards, too. Post #40 in that thread. It's just more random info as I can think of to help you out!)*

Victim, I have been busily working on things, for you. I finally just finished step 1 of one thing...step 2, my darling husband will help me with.


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Maybe I’m crazy but I think I’ve figured out my reaper already 🤔 hmmmm... only time will tell!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Summer said:


> Maybe I’m crazy but I think I’ve figured out my reaper already 🤔 hmmmm... only time will tell!


You can be crazy and still have them figured out!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I keep checking my victim’s list, thinking of possibilities. i started one thing this afternoon, running across what I needed for it accidentally. It will take a minimum of two weeks to dry but should be ready in time.

Has anyone else already started looking for boxes and packing material? Every box I see I set it aside just in case it will work for my victim, LOL! I think every spare moment today has been related in one way or another to my victim.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Summer said:


> Maybe I’m crazy but I think I’ve figured out my reaper already 🤔 hmmmm... only time will tell!


Wow, that was quick! I’m totally impressed.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm a little worried about shipping with all the stuff I'm hearing about with what's going on with USPS, I hope it doesn't take too long. It's that what most people use to mail their packages?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I keep checking my victim’s list, thinking of possibilities. i started one thing this afternoon, running across what I needed for it accidentally. It will take a minimum of two weeks to dry but should be ready in time.
> 
> Has anyone else already started looking for boxes and packing material? Every box I see I set it aside just in case it will work for my victim, LOL! I think every spare moment today has been related in one way or another to my victim.


I save boxes and packing material all year round, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> I'm a little worried about shipping with all the stuff I'm hearing about with what's going on with USPS, I hope it doesn't take too long. It's that what most people use to mail their packages?


Use whatever you can find the best shipping rate at, wherever is close to you...USPS is what I use because it's the most convenient and how I'm just used to shipping, but some use Fed Ex and UPS. You can use the shipping calculators on their sites to shop around for rates. Some people are able to ship from their workplaces, too, so they use whoever their work goes through.

Just make sure to ship out by the end of the shipping deadline that bethene posted in the rules and get her a tracking number so it can be kept an eye on should it take longer than it should to arrive. If you have a Victim that is far away from you, or especially out of the country you are in, it's usually good to make an attempt to ship a bit before the shipping deadline, if possible, to give the package more time to get to it's destination before Halloween.

I have noticed some things are taking a little longer than usual in some areas.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Use whatever you can find the best shipping rate at, wherever is close to you...USPS is what I use because it's the most convenient and how I'm just used to shipping, but some use Fed Ex and UPS. You can use the shipping calculators on their sites to shop around for rates. Some people are able to ship from their workplaces, too, so they use whoever their work goes through.
> 
> Just make sure to ship out by the end of the shipping deadline that bethene posted in the rules and get her a tracking number so it can be kept an eye on should it take longer than it should to arrive. If you have a Victim that is far away from you, or especially out of the country you are in, it's usually good to make an attempt to ship a bit before the shipping deadline, if possible, to give the package more time to get to it's destination before Halloween.


Thank you. I get a little anxious and since this is my first reap I want everything to turn out well.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Use whatever you can find the best shipping rate at, wherever is close to you...USPS is what I use because it's the most convenient and how I'm just used to shipping, but some use Fed Ex and UPS. You can use the shipping calculators on their sites to shop around for rates. Some people are able to ship from their workplaces, too, so they use whoever their work goes through.
> 
> Just make sure to ship out by the end of the shipping deadline that bethene posted in the rules and get her a tracking number so it can be kept an eye on should it take longer than it should to arrive. If you have a Victim that is far away from you, or especially out of the country you are in, it's usually good to make an attempt to ship a bit before the shipping deadline, if possible, to give the package more time to get to it's destination before Halloween.
> 
> I have noticed some things are taking a little longer than usual in some areas.


i think I will ship as early as possible so as not to keep my victim waiting just in case there is a delay with the postal service. It isn’t convenient for me to use one of the other shipping carriers.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Some of them. The ninja gerbil after party is Fancy Dress.
> 
> Well, at least in the beginning.
> 
> X-Pired, Red 2 thinks your hellhound is cute She wants to pet him.


Well, that is just beyond the pale! Red 2 had the perfect opportunity to pet Bane but noooooooooo! Instead, she joined in on scaring infernal nightmares out of the poor thing! Hell hounds have feelings too. Or, in the alternative, is Red 2 being sarcastic and actually bragging about the unholy reign of terror and destruction those ninja gerbils perpetrated that dark, stormy night? If so, again, true colors! Egads man, it is enough to make anyone's blood run cold!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! I'd love to see a Ninja gerbil petting a Toy Poodle Hellhound...just as long as there are no more...affairs...I can't imagine X-Pired wants to have a Ninja Gerbil in his family!! (although, it could stop them terrorizing X-Pired...or, at least, terrorize a little less...)
> 
> Yes, I have seen the Ninja Gerbil after parties...after a few good drinks, all composure can go out the window...if anyone can party hard, it's the Ninja gerbils!!


OMG! That thought never crossed my mind (shuttering)!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

nicolita3 said:


> I'm a little worried about shipping with all the stuff I'm hearing about with what's going on with USPS, I hope it doesn't take too long. It's that what most people use to mail their packages?


It's what I always have used - I sometimes use FedEx for business things but they are more expensive. I have noticed that my mail has been about 2 days slower, but it's still getting to my house.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

nicolita3 said:


> I'm a little worried about shipping with all the stuff I'm hearing about with what's going on with USPS, I hope it doesn't take too long. It's that what most people use to mail their packages?


I use UPS as much as I can. They are not having issues. USPS was delivering about half of my packages late. Some to the East had taken as long as a month to get there.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

@WitchyKitty, and anyone else that does a lot of shipping or who would just like to chime in, would you mind sharing some packaging tips with us to avoid breakage in transit? Sometimes, regardless of how hard we try, packages arrived damaged. Perhaps some tips and shipping hacks from those who are experienced shippers/receivers would be good. Thanks!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest Victim, (this note is to my victim only. Everyone else please stop reading here. This is a private note and for my victim's eyes only. I'm sure the rest of you understand and will respect my request.)

Dearest, dearest victim, 
Have we met? Hmmmm? Perhaps? Or maybe not? We shall see, at the end, when all is said and done. Please be forwarned that you are indeed justified in looking over your shoulder in the dying dusk. Beware of what may be lurking when you least expect it. Bruhahahahhahah!!!!! I know your plans and I too am planninng as well... Soon, dear victim, soon...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> @WitchyKitty, and anyone else that does a lot of shipping or who would just like to chime in, would you mind sharing some packaging tips with us to avoid breakage in transit? Sometimes, regardless of how hard we try, packages arrived damaged. Perhaps some tips and shipping hacks from those who are experienced shippers/receivers would be good. Thanks!


Hmm...i made a post about this in this thread, somewhere....but i need to find it. Hang on ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> 🎃Oh, and here is the link to last year's Main Secret reaper Teaser and Picture Thread, so you can read through, look at pictures, and get a better idea of the types of gifts people send...again, based on the Victim's list and your talents or buying savy, lol. Some do teasers (a little letter, card, tiny gift, ect. that you send out, anonymously, before you send the main reap.) some don't do teasers. It's optional and entirely up to each Reaper. Some send more than others, it seems, but some are either just really good at bargain hunting, have a stash, already, saved up, are good at making lots of things for cheap, ect. You can fill up a box nicely for $20 if you do so. Some boxes may have less...but those items in the box may have cost more to buy or make, or been one or two larger gifts a Victim specifically wanted. It can go either way. Again, it just depends on what you are capable of and what your victim wants.
> 
> 2019 big reaper picture and teaser thread
> 
> ...





WitchyKitty said:


> I agree...while, so far, I have had some dang pretty good victims and haven't had one not acknowledge me or not post pics, if I ever did, it would hurt, but it wouldn't stop me from joining, again. Like everyone said, above, there are a lot of people who join, and there can always be one that might pop up and not be a good Victim for some reason or another and you MIGHT be the Reaper of that one bad one, but it's rare to happen and probably won't happen the next time you play.
> 
> *That's why we always tell people to take pics of the gifts you are sending before you box and mail them. That way, if you are unlucky enough to have a victim not post or thank you, you can post your own pics at the end so we can all still see and enjoy them and tell you how awesome you are, lol. (There have been times where a Victim will post to thank you but is having camera/phone/computer issues and can't post pics even though they want to...that's a great time to have your own pictures to post for your Victim, too.)*


Okay, here are a couple of my older posts that talk about shipping and packing info, reminding to take pictures of your stuff before you box it up, too, just in case. There is, also, the link to the picture thread from last year for those who were asking what types of things we have sent in the past...though, it will be different for each Victim, each year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm probably guilty of over-packing but then again, I rarely have anything broken in transit 🤷‍♀️ Bubble wrap is your friend! Styrofoam is also handy to add extra cushioning between items. If you shake the box and nothing rattles, you're probably good!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> To those of you who have been saying your Victim's lists are so much like your own...you know I'm going to go read lists, now, to see if any look just like mine and see if you could be my Reaper, hahaha.
> 
> To Shadow Panther...It gets really cold, here, in the Winter. I like to be warm!


Bwhahahaha. I was quite impressed with how similar by victim’s like are like my own.
Or are they?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim, 
I went out in search of some goodies for you today. I found a few little things-I am going to have to expand from my shopping circle to find just the right creepy things for you....Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Reaper, I just updated my likes/dislikes with my Amazon wishlist 

Now to resume stalking my victim!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm probably guilty of over-packing but then again, I rarely have anything broken in transit 🤷‍♀️ Bubble wrap is your friend! Styrofoam is also handy to add extra cushioning between items. If you shake the box and nothing rattles, you're probably good!


i love this! Thank you Ladyfrog.

Just FYI, newspaper does not cushion anything during shipping, it just adds extra weight which increases the price of postage while doing absolutely nothing to prevent breakage/damage. Take it from someone who learned the hard way. 😂😂😂


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm probably guilty of over-packing but then again, I rarely have anything broken in transit 🤷‍♀️ Bubble wrap is your friend! Styrofoam is also handy to add extra cushioning between items. If you shake the box and nothing rattles, you're probably good!


Lol, I always give my boxes a bit of a shake, too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic comes back inside after watering the garden. She brushes white/grayish flakes off her shoulder.

What the heck? I don't have dandruff!!

(Cough cough, cough) Hello Victi....(cough gasp) ahem...hello victim! (Insert parched voice here) I've been working on (cough...throat clearing sounds) several ideas and... COUGH...I'm pretty excited! (Dry gasp, wheeze cough)

No, it's not that....I'm not coughing because of THAT! It's bad enough I have to wear a mask all day, and there's not much air up here to begin with, but there are 4 wildfires burning here, and it smells like I live in a fireplace! Ash is falling from the sky, & it's been in the upper 90s all week. Spookerstar, Skullie, & Witchfulthinking can attest, it's been the smoking section only the last few days. Better today, but still not contained. Victim, I'm working on several ideas, and just need to collect a few things. Looking forward to your reaction!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cough COUGH!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I always give my boxes a bit of a shake, too!


Yes! Whether in our attic, cellar or shipping box, if you hear something moving around, be afraid, be very afraid! Trouble is definitely afoot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lady Arsenic comes back inside after watering the garden. She brushes white/grayish flakes off her shoulder.
> 
> What the heck? I don't have dandruff!!
> 
> ...


Hope the fire get under control, soon!! Try to not breathe too much in!
I'm sure I will be super surprised at whatever you send me!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Dear Reaper, I just updated my likes/dislikes with my Amazon wishlist
> 
> Now to resume stalking my victim!


This is an awesome idea! I’m going to do this, too! But probably tomorrow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Yes! Whether in our attic, cellar or shipping box, if you hear something moving around, be afraid, be very afraid! Trouble is definitely afoot!


Speaking of boxes in the attic...years ago, I was in my attic...alone...in a really old building we lived in at the time...very creepy...it was quiet as death up there as I searched for something...and, all of the sudden...out of a box I didn't even touch, "DOOOOMAY!!!!!!!!" 
For anyone who has ever had a Furby...the original ones...you know exactly what scared the living daylights outta me. The scary thing, was that it hadn't been out of that box in months and months, never made a peep before that, as it was in sleep mode...heck, I think I thought the batteries were dead! It just went off for no reason whatsoever.

Just thought I'd share my scary story, lol.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cough cough!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If I have something really fragile I wrap it really really well with bubble wrap. Put it in a box just a bit bigger than it. Then stuff any space in the edges or corners with tissue paper. Then seal it good. And put it in the bigger box with the rest of the gifts...making


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Been a week since I logged in. Come today and see i have a victim. Yay


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lady Arsenic- I hope your wild fires come under control. There’s been so many the last few years.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> We were supposed to go to Salem in October. It got cancelled. Completely bummed.


Awwww. I’m so sorry. I feel for your loss on this one. It’s a great experience I’m hope you’ll get another time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been doing some stalking. Went into my "reaper stash" and found some things ...and some crafting things... Getting some idea's!! Maybe need to get to a thrift store!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Cough cough!


Poor dear. Let me get you some water. 
~Hands WitchyKitty a glass. Then pushes her into the pool. Thereby filling the glass, which is then handed to the dear Lady.~


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear Victim: I have next week off from work. More time to get started on choosing stuff for you.
🎃


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving the excitement going on...so much plotting and planning! If only you could see the emails, texts and photos that have been flying back and forth between Spookerstar, Graveyard Queen and I as we gather and commence your reaping dear victims! Really excited about some ideas, nervous about others but mostly having the worst time concentrating on work! This whole work from home thing is more challenging when just downstairs are all the fun things I want to be working on!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Starting my shopping tomorrow, I already have an idea for wrapping the gifts, even though no gifts yet!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

dbruner said:


> Starting my shopping tomorrow, I already have an idea for wrapping the gifts, even though no gifts yet!


Ahhh thank you for reminding me! I always want to do something fun with that and forget until the end! Need to restock my wrapping supply. Excited to see what you do!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Poor Witchykitty, always being shoved in the pool -hands her a towel-


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

had the day off today i spent the hole day working on my victims box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to take a little break from actually working on reaper stuff and just think about it, for now...
I was the lucky recipient of a nice, all afternoon ER getaway, today. Good news, no Covid, bad news, still sick with bad URI, and if I don't get my lungs feeling better I could get myself some pneumonia. Lol, sigh, this year just doesn't like me at all.

(...ER when they think you have covid...felt very much like solitary confinement/having the plague...not fun.)

Fear not, my dear victim...I will plot, for now, and shall return to work once I am better!

...I'll probably have to take a little break from "swimming" in the pool, though...


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have to take a little break from actually working on reaper stuff and just think about it, for now...
> I was the lucky recipient of a nice, all afternoon ER getaway, today. Good news, no Covid, bad news, still sick with bad URI, and if I don't get my lungs feeling better I could get myself some pneumonia. Lol, sigh, this year just doesn't like me at all.
> 
> (...ER when they think you have covid...felt very much like solitary confinement/having the plague...not fun.)
> ...


Holy cannoli! I'm glad you're back home. Recover swiftly.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> Holy cannoli! I'm glad you're back home. Recover swiftly.


Thank you! 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have to take a little break from actually working on reaper stuff and just think about it, for now...
> I was the lucky recipient of a nice, all afternoon ER getaway, today. Good news, no Covid, bad news, still sick with bad URI, and if I don't get my lungs feeling better I could get myself some pneumonia. Lol, sigh, this year just doesn't like me at all.
> 
> (...ER when they think you have covid...felt very much like solitary confinement/having the plague...not fun.)
> ...


Feel better, Witchykitty! Glad it's not Covid but it still sucks to be sick. Take care!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have to take a little break from actually working on reaper stuff and just think about it, for now...
> I was the lucky recipient of a nice, all afternoon ER getaway, today. Good news, no Covid, bad news, still sick with bad URI, and if I don't get my lungs feeling better I could get myself some pneumonia. Lol, sigh, this year just doesn't like me at all.
> 
> (...ER when they think you have covid...felt very much like solitary confinement/having the plague...not fun.)
> ...


I’m so sorry you had to getaway at an ER. I sure hope you feel better soon! ❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My poor Reaper Princess!!! So very sorry you are so sick! But very thankful you don't have Covid-!!!
Rest up and take care of yourself!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! 🎃 💜🧡


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have to take a little break from actually working on reaper stuff and just think about it, for now...
> I was the lucky recipient of a nice, all afternoon ER getaway, today. Good news, no Covid, bad news, still sick with bad URI, and if I don't get my lungs feeling better I could get myself some pneumonia. Lol, sigh, this year just doesn't like me at all.
> 
> (...ER when they think you have covid...felt very much like solitary confinement/having the plague...not fun.)
> ...


Take care of yourself! We need you feeling your best!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Poor dear. Let me get you some water.
> ~Hands WitchyKitty a glass. Then pushes her into the pool. Thereby filling the glass, which is then handed to the dear Lady.~


Спасибо дорогой, (sip sip) mmm, chlorine. My favorite arsenic. Very...cleansing....


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally got to do some shopping for my Victim! I am so excited!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

WitchKitty, feel better! I shopped for my victim today and did pretty well. Hoping to be ready to ship next weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to ship but when will i hummmm


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! Just taking it easy, watching a lot of ghost/paranormal shows between cat naps. Get it? "Cat" naps?? "WitchyKitty"? LOL 😽

Oh, my darling Victim...I may be temporarily down for the count, but my husband is out and about and found something small that I was specifically looking for, for you!! Yay! This particular reap is definitely going to be more of a combined effort from both my husband and I, rather than just me. He is really helping me out, this time. 🎃


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow... Some of you are almost done and I'm still in the early planning stages. I really need to pick up the pace.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

_~An impressive gerbil presents himself, and snaps a smart salute~_

Yes, Red Leader?

_~intelligent squeaking immediately recognizable as Gerbilese~_

Yes, indeed. Everyone has their victim. 

_~more Gerbilese~_

Indeed, we are done here. You can take the troops home.

_~Red Leader snaps another salute, then pivots. A small group of gerbils takes off in the rocket, while a few others sail off in the Viking ship.The rest march off, as orderly as gerbils do anything. Bringing up the rear is Red 2, leading her new buddy Bane by a leash attached to the new sparkly rhinestone collar she'd snapped around his neck. He seems quite content with it.~_


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...apparently, Bane is no longer in an undisclosed location...Happy Tails, Bane and Red 2!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I really hope that my victim has a sense of humor. I wasn’t thinking when working on something and was at the point of no return when I discovered an anomaly, LOL. I can’t start over and I thought about not sending it to my victim. But it is humorous. I decided to just to go for it and hope that my victim laughs about it.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Supplies bought and the crafting begins.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Wow... Some of you are almost done and I'm still in the early planning stages. I really need to pick up the pace.


I am always amazed how some people get their reaps out so quickly. I think Saki is often the first to ship and her reaps are always truly awe inspiring!

To my victim, I am sorry but I will probably be shipping near the deadline. it takes me awhile to plot and plan, craft and create. I promise to make it worth your wait!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah...I usually ship near deadline. First planning and the crafting!!! For some reason it aways takes longer. Lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene, how many people did we end up with, total, this reaper?

I sometimes ship early, sometimes about middle. I have no clue when I will be shipping, this time. I don't think I'll be shipping early, though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I am always amazed how some people get their reaps out so quickly. I think Saki is often the first to ship and her reaps are always truly awe inspiring!
> 
> To my victim, I am sorry but I will probably be shipping near the deadline. it takes me awhile to plot and plan, craft and create. I promise to make it worth your wait!



ya my thing is once i start i just keep going till i am done cause i am having so much fun. 

I then am like ok you have to stop or your going to have 300.00 in shipping cost lol


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Wow... Some of you are almost done and I'm still in the early planning stages. I really need to pick up the pace.


Same boat. Same boat!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love Bane's new collar! I can see the sparkles from here! (Cough cough) I haven't seen the mountains in a week at least, so that's a REALLY sparkly collar!👍💖


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty we ended up with 51!!! So smallest in a while, but not bad!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Secret Reaper - In case you needed an idea, I added a link to my likes/dislikes list for my halloween wishlist on amazon. 

Also, Dearest Victim, I am not quite sure when I will be shipping to you-likely, it will be in the middle or towards the end of the cut off date. I am planning to go shopping for you again tomorrow and I am working on a few surprises for you that I hope you will like. muahhahahahahahaahah


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Feel better, Witchykitty! Glad it's not Covid but it still sucks to be sick. Take care!


Oh my goodness! Feel better soon!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Finally got some ideas and some supplies. Gonna get my hands dirty soon. 1 hurricane down, 1 to go...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Oh my goodness! Feel better soon!!


Thank you. 🎃


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

AHHHHH! Didn't check my mail until now and guess what I found!? A teaser! Headed to the pictures thread to post! Thank you Reaper, you already made me so happy!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to start stocking the ups van for Dear victim your package is shipping out today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had quite a few folks pm me with questions for their victim. I love it!! To me that means folks are really taking their victims lists to heart!!!! Once again you guys rock!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I missed it! I can't believe I missed it. I'll be looking out for the second reaper. When does that usually start?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchykitty you and I should move closer to each other. My bad luck is on going to. Hence the reason I haven’t gotten your material sent. Be assured I haven’t forgotten 💀


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> I missed it! I can't believe I missed it. I'll be looking out for the second reaper. When does that usually start?


Very soon, here. Be on the lookout for it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Witchykitty you and I should move closer to each other. My bad luck is on going to. Hence the reason I haven’t gotten your material sent. Be assured I haven’t forgotten 💀


Oh, don't you worry. You take care of yourself and any bad luck situations you may be having. Material can wait. I hope things get better for you, asap! Sending good energy and hugs!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Thinking of everyone in LA and Texas today and tomorrow! It's getting very windy here in NOLA.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

farblefumble said:


> Thinking of everyone in LA and Texas today and tomorrow! It's getting very windy here in NOLA.


Yes, I hope everyone in those locations stays safe.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I always sign on every year after vacay for the reaper. Too late this year! ☹ I’ll have to be on the lookout for the second reaper! Happy Haunting everyone. By the way I’m keeping my eyes on the weather channel. Prayers to all those in the path of this hurricane.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HauntedDiva said:


> I always sign on every year after vacay for the reaper. Too late this year! ☹ I’ll have to be on the lookout for the second reaper! Happy Haunting everyone. By the way I’m keeping my eyes on the weather channel. Prayers to all those in the path of this hurricane.


Bethene said 2nd reaper will be starting soon, so watch for it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone down south in the path of the storms, be safe!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have started phase 2 of my process which I like to call Panic and Desperation. All my excitement and thrill at the plans and ideas I had at the beginning has turned to doubt and I am having the worst time finding some supplies I thought would be easy to get. The problem mainly is I am at the stage where I have to commit. Commit to a design on one, colors on another..... Decisions, decisions....oh how they haunt me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have started phase 2 of my process which I like to call Panic and Desperation. All my excitement and thrill at the plans and ideas I had at the beginning has turned to doubt and I am having the worst time finding some supplies I thought would be easy to get. The problem mainly is I am at the stage where I have to commit. Commit to a design on one, colors on another..... Decisions, decisions....oh how they haunt me.


I feel the same way...things I envisioned in my head aren't quite going as easily as I'd hoped. I worked on one project for hours, last night...I went to save my progress and it said I had no internet connection...which I did...and erased hours of work. I nearly cried.
I sat there for hours and tried, again. It saved, this time, thankfully, but i haven't done the last parts to see if all that work would even work out. We will see. Not sure what I'll do if it doesn't.
Another part, I need more of my husband's help and he hasn't had the time.
Projects may be giving me a headache, but I do have two, very small purchased items.
My reap, this year, is different from other years reaps that I have done...you will see at some point...so I feel a bit self conscious about it compared to the teasers I am seeing. I can assure you, though, my projects my be small, but are ending up to be a decent amount of work.
I hope my projects turn out, and my victim likes them
I need to find something to ship in, too...hmmm...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*For those who missed this Reaper and wanted to sign up for the 2nd one...or those who wanted to do both...bethene just started Sign Ups and the List threads for the 2nd Reaper! Get over there and sign up so you don't miss out! Like she said in the rules, make sure when you message her that you put that you are signing up for the 2nd Reaper so she can keep them separated!*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

What already ahhhhh (runs to sign up)


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I found a card I think my victim might like! It's not much but it feels like I'm accomplishing something.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm extremely tempted to sign up for the second one...but idk if I can juggle doing two people. I'll have to think on it some more...

Do less people sign up for 2nd reaper?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm extremely tempted to sign up for the second one...but idk if I can juggle doing two people. I'll have to think on it some more...
> 
> Do less people sign up for 2nd reaper?


Usually, yes, it's less people...but, this year, we had so few sign up for the main reaper...many missed sign ups...that it could be opposite and more or the same amount could sign up for 2nd reaper. You never know.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> _~An impressive gerbil presents himself, and snaps a smart salute~_
> 
> Yes, Red Leader?
> 
> ...


Nooooo! This is just outside of enough!!! Those xreWggkhmz2#k*lr Ninja gerbils cannot go around taking hellhounds that do not belong to them! They will not get away with this (fuming!) There will be hades to pay, mind you! Poor Bane! I will have him back, and he had better not be harmed in any way whatsoever!



Lady Arsenic said:


> I love Bane's new collar! I can see the sparkles from here! (Cough cough) I haven't seen the mountains in a week at least, so that's a REALLY sparkly collar!👍💖


Lady Arsenic, stop encouraging those infernal Ninja gerbils. They are bad enough as it is! We have to all do are part and not tolerate such menace. 

(I hope you are safe and that the fires aren't too close to you.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Having a serious freak out. Several of my experiments turned out good yesterday but I keep reading and re-reading the list of my victim and re-interpreting it. Now I think I might have gone in the wrong direction on one of my projects. I also lost about 2 hours of work designing something when my computer crashed. (Feeling your pain Witchy Kitty!) I know this is all part of the process. 

Took my dog to the park this morning, came home and put on some spooky music and settling in determined to finalize some plans today. Want to get to my favorite part....the full on glue gun burn, paint up to my elbows, dining room a disaster of scraps and materials, mode podge in the air days. Just got to push myself today and get some final stuff ordered so I can start reveling in it!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Goodies are almost ready to ship, dear Viccy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I found this at the grocery store. I haven't tried it


Witchful Thinking said:


> Having a serious freak out. Several of my experiments turned out good yesterday but I keep reading and re-reading the list of my victim and re-interpreting it. Now I think I might have gone in the wrong direction on one of my projects. I also lost about 2 hours of work designing something when my computer crashed. (Feeling your pain Witchy Kitty!) I know this is all part of the process.
> 
> Took my dog to the park this morning, came home and put on some spooky music and settling in determined to finalize some plans today. Want to get to my favorite part....the full on glue gun burn, paint up to my elbows, dining room a disaster of scraps and materials, mode podge in the air days. Just got to push myself today and get some final stuff ordered so I can start reveling in it!


Ug. I'm sorry your computer ruined hours of work, too. Not cool at all to have that happen. It made me almost want to give up. 
Now, I'm having printer issues on another project. Major printer issues. Both my husband and I have been trying to figure out how to remedy the situation. I'm going to attempt to get my stupid printer to do what it needs to do, again...i foresee a broken printer and laptop in my future...when i finally just smash them both in fits of rage and upset.
Don't worry, my dear Victim...I'll figure something out...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yeah...both printers and computers in general are a pain in the rear!!!

My kitchen table looks like a disaster area. Got one small craft is almost done. One I got done but not sure if I like it. Sigh....


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Oh no!! I can't believe I missed it this year! I was out of town for most of sign-ups and totally blanked!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> Oh no!! I can't believe I missed it this year! I was out of town for most of sign-ups and totally blanked!


the 2 reaper sign ups are going on now you can join that one


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> the 2 reaper sign ups are going on now you can join that one


I did, but I have found in the past that people are more involved in the first one.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just need to find the perfect box and my victim's goodies should be shipped out by the end of next week!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I got the one project (that got deleted after several hours of work) redone and all finished up...the rest is up to my victim with these items...I am very happy with them!

As for the printer issue project...well, it's done, but not perfect, as there is just nothing I can do to get my printer to act correctly. It needed to be done, though, and I didn't have easy access to a better printer. I scrapped and redid a lot of it and have run out of supplies to redo anymore. It's okay enough, I think, though...I hope. 

After seeing the first two awesome reaps to arrive to people, I'm feeling a little worried. I hope my victim likes what I am able to send.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I found another small thing for my Victim to go with the other small thing I already got them... I thought one wasn't enough. Different, but the same, lol. I might not be shipping as early as I usually do. I'll be on time, though, so don't worry, my dear Victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did some crafting today. Found a couple things in my stash that might work. This isn't working as smooth as I hoped.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I got the one project (that got deleted after several hours of work) redone and all finished up...the rest is up to my victim with these items...I am very happy with them!
> 
> As for the printer issue project...well, it's done, but not perfect, as there is just nothing I can do to get my printer to act correctly. It needed to be done, though, and I didn't have easy access to a better printer. I scrapped and redid a lot of it and have run out of supplies to redo anymore. It's okay enough, I think, though...I hope.
> 
> After seeing the first two awesome reaps to arrive to people, I'm feeling a little worried. I hope my victim likes what I am able to send.


I know! I was feeling pretty good about mine, but theres a lot of awesomeness going on here!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

It is coming along.... slowly


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine too. Have it partially done. Plus some crafting ideas I have in mind. Maybe..lol!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Almost ready to ship. Mostly held together with PVA glue, thread and desperation. I hope this doesn't fall apart in transit!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow I forgot about this thread after I got my victim. Finally caught up again. I am really good an stalking, planning, shopping, replanning...I need to just get on it and stop the goofing around. Shipping deadline is going to be upon us soon and I cant get it all done when Witchful is here for Reaper weekend. Maybe a wee coattail would help with the crafting  🍹Is the bar still open or did the pool area close?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if the bar is open, but I have spice cake with sweet whipped cream cheese topping...I made it for my mom's birthday. She couldn't come over, and we couldn't go hang out with her, Covid and me being sick and all, so she said to bake a cake and just cut it in half. I was like, wouldn't it just be easier to bake two round cakes and just leave them single layer...send one to her and keep one for us? Lol. She got a pumpkin duckie for her cake...we got a witch duckie, lol.
I can share! Who wants some??


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm not sure if the bar is open, but I have spice cake with sweet whipped cream cheese topping...I made it for my mom's birthday. She couldn't come over, and we couldn't go hang out with her, Covid and me being sick and all, so she said to bake a cake and just cut it in half. I was like, wouldn't it just be easier to bake two round cakes and just leave them single layer...send one to her and keep one for us? Lol. She got a pumpkin duckie for her cake...we got a witch duckie, lol.
> I can share! Who wants some??
> 
> View attachment 736339


That's a beautiful cake!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm not sure if the bar is open, but I have spice cake with sweet whipped cream cheese topping...I made it for my mom's birthday. She couldn't come over, and we couldn't go hang out with her, Covid and me being sick and all, so she said to bake a cake and just cut it in half. I was like, wouldn't it just be easier to bake two round cakes and just leave them single layer...send one to her and keep one for us? Lol. She got a pumpkin duckie for her cake...we got a witch duckie, lol.
> I can share! Who wants some??
> 
> View attachment 736339


I'll have a slice!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> That's a beautiful cake!


Thank you! 😊 
It's not the fanciest cake, just a simple, quickie one layer, but I tried to make it semi-pretty for my mom when she knows I haven't been feeling well. I was just going to slap the topping on and spread it around, but my inner baker wouldn't let me do that , sick or not, lol. It would've been fancier had I been able to make it a two layer cake and I didn't feel like death.
I love spice cake with cream cheese topping!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> I'll have a slice!


Coming up!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and, yes, we are all weird adult little kids who love rubber duckies, hahaha!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just shipped out my victim's package! Someone should be getting reaped next week!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm not sure if the bar is open, but I have spice cake with sweet whipped cream cheese topping...I made it for my mom's birthday. She couldn't come over, and we couldn't go hang out with her, Covid and me being sick and all, so she said to bake a cake and just cut it in half. I was like, wouldn't it just be easier to bake two round cakes and just leave them single layer...send one to her and keep one for us? Lol. She got a pumpkin duckie for her cake...we got a witch duckie, lol.
> I can share! Who wants some??
> 
> View attachment 736339


Oh the bar is always open, especially with such a beautiful cake!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So has anybody stayed truly secret and not let their victim know who they are?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So has anybody stayed truly secret and not let their victim know who they are?


I don’t think I’ve let my victim know-and I don’t know my Secret Reaper yet, either!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So has anybody stayed truly secret and not let their victim know who they are?


Thank you for the cake compliment!

Do you mean in past Secret Reapers...like, never, ever let your Victim know who you were, even once it was all over?? I always tell my Victim in their big, main reaper box. My first year, I just left clues on and in the box, but eventually told them who I was. I have signed my screen name in a card or note ever since in the main box.


----------



## Chihaya (Oct 26, 2019)

I finally got my victims gift mailed out, been crazy busy lately  also dug my skeleton out and having been putting it in different places around the house to surprise my husband 😂


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohhhh that cake is so pretty and sound so yummy!! I am game for a slice!!!

BR1STON3...I have bern asked by people who their reaper is and will tell unless asked specifically. Which I have in years past. Just not in a while. I think most let people know. Victims like to be able to thank their reapers!! But in the past some never knew! My address and town is out there to so many because of card exchanges and so many reaper even if I tried folks would know. Not to many people on the forum from my neck of the woods


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cake for everyone!!! (I'm going to need to bake more cakes...)


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I havent let my victim know yet. I have a few more days to finish. I always go overboard. Why do I do that?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Chihaya said:


> I finally got my victims gift mailed out, been crazy busy lately  also dug my skeleton out and having been putting it in different places around the house to surprise my husband 😂


This made me laugh so hard. I do the same thing to my husband with our skeleton!! I’m so glad I’m not the only one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If you look in my albums, you will see I, too, set up my skellies doing random things around the house, lol. It's about time for them to come out to play.

My Victim's box is winging it's way to it's destination! The holiday, on Monday, will hold it up a day, though.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have my victims box about 3/4 done. Couple things still working on. I have switched ideas a couple times....just not totally sure of what I wanted to do...changed my mind a few times...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am talking along the lines of just leaving hints as to who you are to make it a true secret reaper thing. I would not hold it back for too long I do not think....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I would want to know who my reaper was once I received my gifts. I always thought that's how it was played. We want to be able to truly thank our reaper and let everyone see who bought or made our great gifts!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Just need a few more items and my victim's goodies will be assembled  It's 35 degrees and rainy here in Colorado today and its putting me in the Halloween mood.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's in the 50's/low 60s, today, and cloudy, rainy and stormy...so it feels quite Halloweenish, here, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its 90 and smokey from all the fires here i so wish we would get some rain


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah..50s here too...a shock to the system after upper 80 and 90s.

I am almost done with my last 2 projects. Have the rest ready to go...(wrapped). Of course with out taking pictures first!  Now to figure out a box. Need to get one item done first to see exactly what I need


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yeah..50s here too...a shock to the system after upper 80 and 90s.
> 
> I am almost done with my last 2 projects. Have the rest ready to go...(wrapped). Of course with out taking pictures first!  Now to figure out a box. Need to get one item done first to see exactly what I need


Definitely a shock to the system!! It was hot, now it's cold. I'm going to have to get my Fall boots out a little early!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd share for the heck of it, over here...give you guys a giggle while you finish up your reaps!

I've got my skellies helping me do my sewing, now...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just thought I'd share for the heck of it, over here...give you guys a giggle while you finish up your reaps!
> 
> I've got my skellies helping me do my sewing, now...
> 
> View attachment 736902


They are doing so good sewing and with such cute fabric!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just thought I'd share for the heck of it, over here...give you guys a giggle while you finish up your reaps!
> 
> I've got my skellies helping me do my sewing, now...
> 
> View attachment 736902


This made me giggle. Love it. Plus, I love all the pumpkins and leaves in the background!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just thought I'd share for the heck of it, over here...give you guys a giggle while you finish up your reaps!
> 
> I've got my skellies helping me do my sewing, now...
> 
> View attachment 736902


Good help is hard to find but it looks like you've got it made!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

My reaping is almost finished! Just need one more thing....


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Initially it seemed impossible but by some miracle our quarantine dates aligned so it was safe for me to get together with Spookerstar for our traditional Reaper Weekend! Overwhelmingly grateful to get to see her and have time together as well as have a grand time working on our reaps for our 10th reaper!

To Spookerstar's victim I am SO excited for you!! She has put together something so cool and special for you. I want to sneak it all home with me instead!  To my victim....I think I may have finally bitten off more than I can chew. Ha! But don't worry I am pushing hard to get everything done by Monday's shipping deadline!! Have everything in the works and a lot of final painting steps tomorrow so I can give things a day to dry before shipping!

Meanwhile Spookerstar is spoiling me silly with decor, delicious food and drinks while we work!








Delicious oatmeal scotches! I love butterscotch!















We ate dinner on these awesome plates:















And look at the best surprise I had waiting for me when I went to the guest room! So perfect for Reaper Weekend!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

So glad you got to have Reaper Weekend! Looks like fun


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Initially it seemed impossible but by some miracle our quarantine dates aligned so it was safe for me to get together with Spookerstar for our traditional Reaper Weekend! Overwhelmingly grateful to get to see her and have time together as well as have a grand time working on our reaps for our 10th reaper!
> 
> To Spookerstar's victim I am SO excited for you!! She has put together something so cool and special for you. I want to sneak it all home with me instead!  To my victim....I think I may have finally bitten off more than I can chew. Ha! But don't worry I am pushing hard to get everything done by Monday's shipping deadline!! Have everything in the works and a lot of final painting steps tomorrow so I can give things a day to dry before shipping!
> 
> ...


I love all of this! Gorgeous pictures-I love all the lanterns and lit pumpkins! I had a little giggle too as my super fluffy puppy is named Tucker


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Sent out my victims package...hopefully they like it.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly Haunter said:


> I love all of this! Gorgeous pictures-I love all the lanterns and lit pumpkins! I had a little giggle too as my super fluffy puppy is named Tucker


Excellent name!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Initially it seemed impossible but by some miracle our quarantine dates aligned so it was safe for me to get together with Spookerstar for our traditional Reaper Weekend! Overwhelmingly grateful to get to see her and have time together as well as have a grand time working on our reaps for our 10th reaper!
> 
> To Spookerstar's victim I am SO excited for you!! She has put together something so cool and special for you. I want to sneak it all home with me instead!  To my victim....I think I may have finally bitten off more than I can chew. Ha! But don't worry I am pushing hard to get everything done by Monday's shipping deadline!! Have everything in the works and a lot of final painting steps tomorrow so I can give things a day to dry before shipping!
> 
> ...


Yay! You got to have your Reaper Weekend!! The decor and desserts look great!! (Are those chocolate poison bottles on that tray? If so, yummmm and so fun!!!) (Those fabric pumpkins look familiar!)
I love those light up glass pumpkins, omg!!!!!! The Reaper towels are perfect for a Reaper Weekend!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

* 🎃 Just want to remind people that the 2nd Reaper sign ups are going on and will be ending in just over a week. If you wish to play the 2nd Reaper, too...or missed this one and want to join the 2nd for that reason...you should get your list ready and go PM bethene, soon!! They need more sign ups for the 2nd!!! You know you want to!!👻*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well the flying monkey's stopped by my house today and picked up a box winging south.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes...we need more 2nd reaper sign ups. Thank you Witchykitty!!!!

Also..the shipping deadline is Monday! If you have a problem with shipping let me know!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine is on the way. Thought it wouldn’t leave until tomorrow but it is headed North!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

My reap is boxed up and ready to ship tomorrow!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

At last my reap is also boxed up and ready to go. YYeesssss!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Initially it seemed impossible but by some miracle our quarantine dates aligned so it was safe for me to get together with Spookerstar for our traditional Reaper Weekend! Overwhelmingly grateful to get to see her and have time together as well as have a grand time working on our reaps for our 10th reaper!
> 
> To Spookerstar's victim I am SO excited for you!! She has put together something so cool and special for you. I want to sneak it all home with me instead!  To my victim....I think I may have finally bitten off more than I can chew. Ha! But don't worry I am pushing hard to get everything done by Monday's shipping deadline!! Have everything in the works and a lot of final painting steps tomorrow so I can give things a day to dry before shipping!
> 
> ...


It was such a gift to be able to get together. When you cant see family it hurts your heart! I must say Witchful may have bitten off too much but she pushes herself to try making new things each year and it is AMAZING. So excited for her victim💀


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, Victim, I'm a mess!
I missed the deadline shipping your package, then after I taped up the box I realized I forgot the card! So the card & box got mailed separately, and you will probably figure out who it's from by the address labels!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Well victim, you should be getting your package today. I sent it out on Monday so that was quick.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear victim... package mailed out yesterday. I’ll keep an eye on it through the tracking number.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Well victim, you should be getting your package today. I sent it out on Monday so that was quick.


Yea! My husband messaged me I had a package and right after I saw your post. I was hoping you were my secret reaper and you were! Thank you so much for all of the wonderful goodies. I am now going to head over to the other thread and see if I can remember how to attach photos. 🎃


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Dear Victim,
Your package will be in transit very soon. I apologize for the delay. The bats were quite uncooperative, and out of sorts. I have them resting up for the weekend, but come Monday, they will fly!!!! Bwa haha!!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

it pains me that I have not been able to be active on this. Always something to look forward too. Time seems to be something I'm short on. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sikntwisted!!!! We have missed you! I still use the peeper tombstone you made me, people ask where I bought it or if I made it!! It's the best!!!! I hope you have time to join in someday soon!! ( there is always the Merry Reaper coming up! LOL!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice to be hearing for some of the regulars that we were missing, now!!! Hi sikntwizted! Hope you can join another one, later!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful SpookySpoof!!! Pictures will be posted later tonight!


----------

